#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Женщины в буддизме

## Аньезка

Меня интересует отношение буддистов-мужчин к женщинам в буддизме. 
Особенно меня волнует такой вопрос... имеет ли для Вас значение пол Учителя?

----------


## Ersh

Для меня нет.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Прсветленный говорил что достижение   состояния Будды  возможно как для мужчин так и для женщин    и потому пол учителя значения не имеет

----------


## punk

Конечно,играет.И,осмелюсь заявить,для всех.
Женщина и мужчина видят мир по-разному,хотя бы по причине физиологии.Это как 2 комнаты,окно одной из них выходит на одну сторону,а второй-на противоположную.В одной живёт женщина,в другой,соответственно,мужчина.Так вот,чтобы увидеть полную картину,нужно зайти в гости к соседке(соседу).Результатом может стать либо рождение ребёнка,либо более широкая перспектива.
 Кроме того,женщин-учителей в Буддизме меньше,чем наоборот.Зато они обычно сильней.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

"Женщина - это верблюдица, на которой мужчина пересекает караван пустыни. Мужчину она везёт, а женщину он переводит через пустыню." 
это слова одного Мастера.

И это не шовинизм. Это суть мужской и женской природы.  :Smilie:  

А что до Учителей... По сути, не женское это дело  :Smilie:  
Хотя уж если женщина берётся... то имеем чод, например.  :Smilie:  Согласен с панком.

----------


## Spirit

Сам Шакяьмуни установил различия в отношении к мужчинам и женщинам в монашеской сангхе..

Быть духовным учителем, это не профессия и не специальность - призвание, что ли. Во многм это зависит от типа бессознательного, которое принципиально разно у мужчин и женщин. Ситуация примерно такая же, как в армии - командир женщина - ни к чему хорошему это не приведёт.

Это конечно субъективно, но слушать проповеди женщины - это "удовольствие ниже среднего". Пустьженщины самовыражаются, сочиняя стихи, рисуя картины.

Я , конечно, НЕ считаю, что есть какие то понятия, практики недоступные женщине. И буддологами дамы вполне могут быть прекрасными.

Вообще, придерживаюсь классического мнения - женщина не может быть духовным учителем и клоуном. В клоунаде же главнае составлящая , придающая смак всему этому искусству - это садо-мазохизм. Женщина не должна выглядеть жалкой. Люди, конечно, разные. Некоторым, может быть, нравятся и елоунессы.. Другим - женщины - духовные учителя...

Это моё субъективное мнение.
 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

В этой - мужчина... В след - женщина... Разве такого не было?

Ежели реальный Мастер - то пол не имеет значения...  

А что там в монашеской Сангхе - так это дело монахов...

К примеру, Тензин Палмо - весьма хороший Учитель...
http://www.tenzinpalmo.com

----------

Аньезка (06.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Особенно меня волнует такой вопрос... имеет ли для Вас значение пол Учителя? [/B][/QUOTE]

А Вы собираетесь стать Учителем?

----------


## Аньезка

> А Вы собираетесь стать Учителем? [/B]


Топпер! Подарили мне с утра хорошее настроение! Спасибо!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Мой вопрос возник потому, что у меня в голове жил стереотип: учитель-мужчина.  И поэтому недавно я оказалась в замешательстве.  Я собиралась пойти на лекцию в буддийский центр, и обнаружила, что лектор женщина. Затем порылась в инете и набрела на эти сайты:
http://www.buddhanet.net/mag_nuns.htm 
http://members.tripod.com/~Lhamo/
В общем, я стала размышлять на тему, как бы я отнеслась к Учителю-Женщине. Сейчас думаю, что хорошо бы отнеслась   :Wink:  Ведь все мы были когда-то и мужчинами, и женщинами. 
К тому же, я читала во многих книгах, что у женщины больше способностей к подобной практике (не из буддизма, но тот же Дон Хуан об этом говорил). А про Тару, Дакини вы сами знаете...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В ваджраяне женщины занимают особое очень уважаемое положение. Среди коренных падений высшей тантры есть пренебрежительное отношение к женщинам (в отношении мужчин подобное прегрешение не упоминается). У женщин лучше, чем у мужчин, способности к практике ваджраяны, но хуже способности для монашеской практики. В предсказаниях из коренных тантр дзогчен в нашу кальпу женщин, реализованных посредством практики дзогчен, будет вдвое больше, чем мужчин. Среди первых двух десятков великих учителей линии преемственности дзогчен: две царевны, две проститутки и одна или две монахини. Среди всех учеников Гуру Падмасамбхавы лучшей была Еше Цогьял. Единственная линия практики, основанная в Тибете, а не пришедшая из Индии, практика Чод, была начата женщиной Мачиг Лабдрон. В цикле терма учений дзогчен, который передает Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, одним из важнейших учителей является дакини Гомадэви (в земной жизни принцесса, у которой было много сотен учеников). Учение, которое он будет давать на ближайшем крупном ретрите так и называется "Учения Гомадэви". В сутрах махаяны также упоминается много женщин - великих учителей и бодхисаттв: мирянка Ганготтара, царевна Шримала, дочь царя драконов Сагары (Лотосовая сутра). Так что все разговоры о неполноценности женщин как учителей - лажа. Сейчас, правда, на Западе распространена другая крайность - буддийский феминизм, когда женщины хотят учиться только у женщины, практиковать только женских божеств. Это тоже полная шизофрения  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.11.2010), Pema Sonam (06.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010)

----------


## Буль

Пол учителя имеет значение у тех, для кого имеет значение пол. * Шарипутра! Чувственно воспринимаемое не отлично от пустоты. Пустота не отлична от чувственно воспринимаемого. Чувственно воспринимаемое - это и есть пустота. Пустота  - это и есть чувственно воспринимаемое. Группы чувств, представлений, формирующих факторов и сознания точно таковы же.*

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Меня интересует ОТНОШЕНИЕ буддистов-мужчин к женщинам в буддизме. 

Увидел достойного учителя - объедини свой Ум с ее Умом.
Но некоторые и тут УМуДРЯются спутать Ум и тело...
 :Wink:

----------


## Тера

Да-а...
Сколько ответов, и все от мужчин, и есть какие-то странные...
Неожиданное открытие вашего видения женщин  :Frown:  
Не могу согласиться с австралийскими феминистками  :Smilie:  , и с феминистками вообще, но по-моему "разная природа" вовсе не означает превосходство кого-либо. 
Кроме того, может, уважаемый Spirit объяснит мне, темной и непросвещенной, почему если мужчина становится учителем - это говорит о его уровне, а если женщина - то это так, пустяки, для самоутверждения выпендривается.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Анна.

Топпер! Подарили мне с утра хорошее настроение! Спасибо! 

****Мой вопрос возник потому, что у меня в голове жил стереотип: учитель-мужчина. И поэтому недавно я оказалась в замешательстве. Я собиралась пойти на лекцию в буддийский центр, и обнаружила, что лектор женщина. …..В общем, я стала размышлять на тему, как бы я отнеслась к Учителю-Женщине. Сейчас думаю, что хорошо бы отнеслась Ведь все мы были когда-то и мужчинами, и женщинами. 
К тому же, я читала во многих книгах, что у женщины больше способностей к подобной практике (не из буддизма, но тот же Дон Хуан об этом говорил). А про Тару, Дакини вы сами знаете... ****


Знать то знаю….
Но….
Если говорить по факту, повторюсь, именно по факту, то все рассказы про Дакинь, Тару, Знаменитых Йогинь древности – это конечно здорово. Но, по большому счёту это весьма не просто проверить. Обычно в это либо верят, либо нет. Не раз слышал, как Учители приводят эти примеры для поддержания женщин на их пути.
Если же говорить о реальной, документальной истории т.е. о том, что можно так сказать «пощупать», то, например, полноценное женское монашество т.е. уровень Бхиккшуни (а стало быть и возможность учить Дхарме), исчез во многих странах Азии, мне даже кажется, что в большинстве. В Гелук женщина не может стать Геше (это как пример). Никто в общем то не отрицает, что женщина может достичь, того же Архатства или стать Учителем, но опять же практика показывает, что таких женщин было во много раз меньше, чем мужчин. А это уже не стоит игнорировать.  Какие тут причины: кармические, биологические, социальные, не берусь судить. 
Я сам присутствовал на лекциях  монахини (Это была Рабина Куртен из ФПМТ). Что могу сказать…Мне она «не показалась», а нашим женщинам – монахиням понравилась. В этой области много субъективного. Если говорить конкретно о вашем случае с женщиной – лектором, то надо посмотреть в какой она традиции, где училась, кто её уполномачивал читать лекции и т.д. 

**** Мой вопрос возник потому, что у меня в голове жил стереотип: учитель-мужчина. ****

Так, не плохой стереотип. Я что-то не припомню, что Будда говорил о том, что какие-то из Будд прошлого приходили в женском теле или придут в таковом в будущем.

Вообще, могу согласиться в этом с Терой «Не могу согласиться с австралийскими феминистками , и с феминистками вообще, но по-моему "разная природа" вовсе не означает превосходство кого-либо» 



С уважением.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Тера.

«Кроме того, может, уважаемый Spirit объяснит мне, темной и непросвещенной, почему если мужчина становится учителем - это говорит о его уровне, а если женщина - то это так, пустяки, для самоутверждения выпендривается.»

Об уровне мужчины или женщины в этом случае говорит не принадлежность к полу как таковому. Тут дело скорее в «исторических реалиях». Если, например, институт женского наставничества был утерян несколько столетий назад, и в итоге сложилась какая-то устойчивая система, то желание её сломать происходит только для удовлетворения амбиций. Повторюсь, если система сложилась давно и может прекрасно функционировать и без подобных нововведений. Такая ситуация складывается, например в Гелуг, с принятием в линию женщин-европеек, которые неудовлетворяясь исторически сложившейся ситуацией  с получением обетов только до уровня гецул, начинают в обход традиции получать обеты гелонгмы, что ставит многих Учителей в затруднительное положение. 
В Палийском Каноне Будда недвусмысленно высказался о первенстве мужчин- монахов. Женщина в Тхераваде, насколько я знаю, не может быть наставником у мужчин, а наоборт может. Поэтому желание изменить ситуацию можно расценить только как амбиции.
Всех благ.

----------


## Тера

Хех, есть у меня подозрения, что некоторые сильно гордятся "мужским" рождением...  :Wink:  
От "женского" не зарекайтесь  :Smilie: 
Тогда посмотрим, насколько это "неудобно" биологически  :Smilie: 
А если серьезно - в Тхераваде женищина не может быть наставницей - потому что: 1)Линия прервалась; 2)Положение восточных женщин в обществе, сами знаете, всегда оставляло желать лучшего. Может, поэтому Будда и высказывался о первенстве мужчин - ведь две с половиной тысячи лет назад дела обстояли именно так. А если желание изменить ситуацию расценивать, как амбиции, так недолго в них и Будду обвинить - вот уж кто ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО желал изменить ситуацию!  :Smilie:  
Но, думаю, это слишком сложная тема для обсуждения в рамках форума. А мою позицию вы и так знаете  :Smilie:  
Всех благ.
Тера.

P.S. По поводу "поиска методов работы с буддистами" - Хм.  :Frown:

----------


## Huandi

У приматов вожак сангхи, чаще всего, именно самец. Традиция...

----------


## Spirit

Тере.
Я же не против принципиально, а всё сваливаю на свою субъективность. Пусть будут школы, в которых будут женщины духовные учителя. И это касается не только буддистов. Вот слышал, что есть в америке даже женщины-раввины. Правда , в иудаизме, чтобы заключить духовный союз с соответствующим божеством, производится обряд обрезания, как выкручиваются в случае с женщинами-раввинами я не знаю...
 :Smilie: 
Про женщин-мулл  и православных батюшек-матушек пока не слышал...

Ну я же не против. Прсто женщине это "не идёт". Женщина имеет преимущество в некоторых областях культуры, в балете , к примеру. Но есть личности мужского пола, которые натягивают женскую пачку (платье балерины) и выходят танцевать. Выглядит забавно, мужчина никогда в женском танце не достигнет класса балерины. Но ведь есть личности, которые всерьёз "любуюся" этим зрелищем. Дело вкуса, как говорится. Женщина духовный учитель, это всё равно, что мужчина в одежде балерины.
 :Smilie: 
Это вовсе не означает, что женщина не может оказывать духовного воздействия. Но ведь учитель берёт ответственность ЗА ДРУГОГО человека. Порфессия учителя и так экстремальна, а духовного - тем более. Разные типы бессознательног у мужчин и женщин, и , по моему субъективному мнению, активное вмешательство женского бессознательного в мужское - деструктивно. Это мы можем видеть на примере нашей страны, в которой мальчик с детства испытывает излишнюю женскую опеку - детсад - воспитательница, школа - женщина-педагог, заболел - женщина-врач, вплоть до инспекции для несовершеннолетних. Не занимающиеся спортом практически не имеют примеров мужского поведения. Более того - распространяются системы воспитания доктора Спока, в которых главно - репрессировать мужское влияние, особенно "страшное" - это авторитет отца в семье.

Но , в принципе, каждому своё - я за выбор, но именно за выбор, а не за явное или неявно протекционирование

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Тера.

****Хех, есть у меня подозрения, что некоторые сильно гордятся "мужским" рождением... ****

Угу. А как только произносишь публично слово «еврей», тебя тут же записывают в антисемиты  :Frown:   Проверенный приём. У Вас быоа хорошая цитата, которою я привёл в пердыдущих постах. 
У каждого пола есть то, что он делает лучше. Мы же не предлагаем мужчинам рожать, например. Что то мне подсказывает, что женщины это сделают лучше.
 А  сложившиеся исторические реалии (по пободу отсутствия женского монашества) это по сути и есть такой выбор общества.


****А если серьезно - в Тхераваде женищина не может быть наставницей - потому что: 1)Линия прервалась; 2)Положение восточных женщин в обществе, сами знаете, всегда оставляло желать лучшего. Может, поэтому Будда и высказывался о первенстве мужчин - ведь две с половиной тысячи лет назад дела обстояли именно так. А если желание изменить ситуацию расценивать, как амбиции, так недолго в них и Будду обвинить - вот уж кто ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО желал изменить ситуацию! ****

Здесь можно приводить сколько угодно сомнений.  Но факты остаются фактами. Можно сколько угодно предполагать, что Будда хотел и для чего. Но в Трипитаке он на эту тему высказался и здесь не о чем спорить.

----------


## Ersh

Могу привести в пример Шарлотту Йоко Бек, современного дзен-мастера из США. В свое время ее книга мне очень помогла.
Бодхисаттва Кшитигарбха в своем последнем рождении была женщиной. В дальневосточном буддизме Авалокитешвара почитается в своей женской ипостаси - Гуанинь, Каннон, Кванум

ЗЫ. В иудаизме женщинам вообще не надо ничего делать - иудаизм передается по женской линии  :Smilie: 
А в Православии чуть что - мужики начинают призывать Мать-заступницу-троеручицу... Вот и весь шовинизъм..

----------


## Аньезка

А мне кажется, что если бы Будда родился женщиной, то его наставления никто бы не стал слушать. Уж так тогда к женщинам относились. То же самое и с Далай Ламой. ИМХО: им приходилось рождаться мужчинами, чтобы было ЛЕГЧЕ донести своё Учение.

----------


## Ersh

Да, это правда - такие рождения обусловлены исключительно дремучестью мужской частью паствы  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аня_ 
> *А мне кажется, что если бы Будда родился женщиной, то его наставления никто бы не стал слушать. Уж так тогда к женщинам относились. То же самое и с Далай Ламой. ИМХО: им приходилось рождаться мужчинами, чтобы было ЛЕГЧЕ донести своё Учение.*


Если бы Будда родился женщиной - Его наставления СТАЛИ БЫ  слушать...  Таково качество Речи Будды...

И что значит "легче"? И мужчины и женщины попадаются весьма разные...  Каков критерий "успешности несения": количество/качество?

----------


## Аньезка

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *
> 
> Если бы Будда родился женщиной - Его наставления СТАЛИ БЫ  слушать...  Таково качество Речи Будды...
> 
> И что значит "легче"? И мужчины и женщины попадаются весьма разные...  Каков критерий "успешности несения": количество/качество?*


Простите, но я совершенно не умею спорить  :Frown:   Так что не могу Вам возразить...

А вот сайтик интересный нашла:
http://shambhalaclub.by.ru/vera/lotos/index-w.html 
Там также рассказывается об ученицах Будды.

----------


## Ersh

Аня, это вообщето Аум-овский сайт... И ссылки с него никуда не ведут.

----------


## Аньезка

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Аня, это вообщето Аум-овский сайт... И ссылки с него никуда не ведут.*


Что означает "Аум-овский"? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Первые 3 ссылки действительно не работают. А остальные работают! Сама только что прочитала про жену Будды Ясодару...

----------


## PampKin Head

АУМовский - значит "небуддийский", не несущий блага...

----------


## Аньезка

А, понятно! АУМ Синрикё !!!  :Big Grin:  
Но сутры там хоть реально существующие указаны???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Аня_ 
> *А, понятно! АУМ Синрикё !!!  
> Но сутры там хоть реально существующие указаны??? *


Часто указаны весьма нереальные, от Асахары... Опять же вопрос перевода.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Признак средне-статистической Русской самсарной женщины - Дурость - Ясный Сильный Ум и грязное (больное, вспыльчивое, нервное) тело.
Признак Мужчины - Глупость, крепкое Тело-Разум и омраченный желанием разрушения тела (табаком, водкой, сексом...) Ум.

Женщине трудно объединиться со своим Умом, страстно желающим этого - может не выдержать тело. 
Одна женщина в таком порыве подняла Грузовик, наехавший на коляску с ее ребенком... 
Вы понимаете, что это за буря? Поэтому Дайкини зачастую такие свирепые. Они объединены со свои неисправленным сильным умом.

Мужику же, наоборот, трудно заставить войти в чистое тело грязный Ум. Этот Ум шарахается от тела как черт от ладана.
Единственная возможность их помирить без практики - крепко выпить, отключив анализирующий (разрушающий Ум) Разум и забив каналы табаком... Зато с похмелья есть проблеск ясности "чистого как стеклышка" ума.
 :Wink:  

Женщина Учитель должна УМеть загонять беспокойные умы своих учеников в центральный канал. Для женского тела это не очень комфортно, непривычно и жутко волнительно...
Чтоб понять насколько это неестественно представьте состояние красотки запертой голой в одной камере с осужденными на казнь мужчинами...

Но, в последнее время, особенно на западе, эти аспекты стали стираться... 
Но не потому, что тела женщин стали чище, а потому, что сильных демонических Умов стало меньше.
Главное омрачение на западе Неведение и Жадность. 
Пристальное внимание таких аудиторий может выдержать и женское тело тоже...

----------


## Тера

Здравствуйте, уважаемый Топпер!



> Угу. А как только произносишь публично слово «еврей», тебя тут же записывают в антисемиты  Проверенный приём.


Не поняла, при чем тут евреи. Может, вас записывают в антисемиты как раз за то, что вы упоминаете их к месту и не к месту?



> У каждого пола есть то, что он делает лучше. Мы же не предлагаем мужчинам рожать, например. Что то мне подсказывает, что женщины это сделают лучше.


Возможно, вам это подсказывает ваш собственный опыт рождения?  :Smilie:  



> А сложившиеся исторические реалии (по пободу отсутствия женского монашества) это по сути и есть такой выбор общества.


Вот и именно, что выбор ОБЩЕСТВА, которое в те времена было сугубо мужским и, соответственно, мнением женщин в нем особенно не интересовались.
Забавно, однако, что уже ни "всех благ", ни "уважения" не упоминается в вашем постинге  :Smilie:  
Всех благ, 
Тера.

----------


## Тера

Здравствуйте, BODHIPBANA!
Извините, но не очень поняла ваше сообщение:



> Признак средне-статистической Русской самсарной женщины - Дурость - Ясный Сильный Ум и грязное (больное, вспыльчивое, нервное) тело.
> Признак Мужчины - Глупость, крепкое Тело-Разум и омраченный желанием разрушения тела (табаком, водкой, сексом...) Ум.


Если можно, то объясните, в чем здесь разница между глупостью и дуростью, и почему вы считаете, что мужской ум непременно омрачен желанием разрушить тело?
С уважением,
Тера  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

О чём спор то?
Есть книга (или была)"Знаменитые йогини."Там очень хорошо описаны женщины в буддизме.
И как тут уже брат-Пампкин неоднократно наводил на мысль,если Будда,то это Будда!Надо больше размышлять,о том , кто такой Будда,каковы его достоинства.Может тогда будет понятно,что Будда это не бог,не человек,не женщина и не мужчина.  :Smilie: 
Мачиг Лабдрон очень хорошо это продемонстрировала отправив индийских экспертов к своему прежнему телу.

----------


## Топпер

Здравствуйте Тера.

**** Не поняла, при чем тут евреи. Может, вас записывают в антисемиты как раз за то, что вы упоминаете их к месту и не к месту?****

Примерно при том же, что  упоминание в том или ином виде ограничений возможностей для женщин, которое расценивается, как мужской шовинизм 

****Вот и именно, что выбор ОБЩЕСТВА, которое в те времена было сугубо мужским и, соответственно, мнением женщин в нем особенно не интересовались.****

Никоим образом. Женщины могли сделать свой выбор: идти или не идти в монахини, здесь мужское население ни при чём. И женщины его сделали.

****Забавно, однако, что уже ни "всех благ", ни "уважения" не упоминается в вашем постинге ****

Ok. Всех благ. (за прошлый раз)
Всего наилучшего (это проценты за прошлое письмо :-))

С уважением.

----------


## Тера

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GROM_ 
> *О чём спор то?Есть книга (или была)"Знаменитые йогини."Там очень хорошо описаны женщины в буддизме.*


Есть такая книга  :Smilie:  Читала  :Wink:  
Но просто интересно, у кого какое мнение и почему.
А кроме того, позиция различных направлений буддизма по этому вопросу.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Особенно меня волнует такой вопрос... имеет ли для Вас значение пол Учителя?


"...и тогда я подумал, почему мой Учитель не может иметь образ Тары или Джняна Дакини?" ((с) Кьенце Еши Намкай)

Это я типа, чтоб дискуссию перенести сюда  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Спасибо, Артем. Тема то стаарая)) Смотрите, как смешно в каждом сообщение здоровался бханте :-))
Как раз вчера наткнулась на это сообщение Андрея



> "
> А что до Учителей... По сути, не женское это дело


И вспомнилось, как любит он посещать чод с Ниной Робинсон. 
Захотелось услышать его мнение по теме и сейчас, в 2010.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Raudex (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Воинствующие феминизтги изгонят из обращения слово Учитель.
И заменят на слово Гуру.
Или потребуют называть их Драгоценность  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> P.S. не надо путать силу духа с фундаментализмом. Сила - она также и в свободе от *концепций о месте женщины*.


 Ага, ага. Вот и получи взаимообратно.

*Концепций о месте женщины*, появилось в ХХ веке у феминисток.
 И потом уже у антифеминистов, начали появляться свои концепции относительно места женщины(а точнее относительно феминисток).

 А до этого всё было чики-пуки. Не было никаких концепций.
 Было естественнок положение вещей. Женщина по преимуществу занимается детьми, мужчина старается дать возможность выжить своим детям и жене.
 И усё. Никаких концепций. :Wink: 

 Иначе и просто быть не может, в силу биологических обстоятельст, то есть законов биологического мира, частью которого люди-человека так же являються, невзирая на наличие у них интеллекта.

----------

Леонид Ш (07.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Не знаю, вам может и чики-пуки, только женщинам, которые предпочитают, например, зарабатывать деньги, а не мыть полы, это не подходит. Феминизм - это равенство прав выбора обоих полов того как жить, не более того. А, в конечном итоге, все решается на уровне каждой конкретной семьи - и это правильно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

*недозволенноенафорумевыражениеэкспрессии*, Аня, вот пойди тебе на встречу. Про женщин в буддизме разговор перевел, а ты все: "Воротись, поклонися рыбке. Не хочу быть вольною царицей, Хочу быть владычицей морскою, Чтобы жить мне в Окияне-море, Чтоб служила мне рыбка золотая И была б у меня на посылках"

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> Не знаю, вам может и чики-пуки, только женщинам, которые предпочитают, например, *зарабатывать деньги*, а не мыть полы, это не подходит.


 Ну-ко, ну-ко. А расскажи ка мне лучше, эт какие же такие возвышенные мотивы, толкают женщин к тому, что б-забить на полы, а вместо этого, как ты выразилась идти *на зарабатывание денег*?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не знаю, вам может и чики-пуки, только женщинам, которые предпочитают, например, зарабатывать деньги, а не мыть полы, это не подходит. Феминизм - это равенство прав выбора обоих полов того как жить, не более того. А, в конечном итоге, все решается на уровне каждой конкретной семьи - и это правильно.


Так пускай решается на уровне семьи, зачем _феминизм из избы выносить_?

----------

Буль (07.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Ой, а чего мужчины так встрепенулись? Какая-то женщина не хочет плясать под их дудку? 
Ахтунг? )))

----------


## Аньезка

Мотивы:

1. Самореализация. Когда видишь в себе потенциал, скажем, Мари Кюри, а тебе, как было в том самом патриархальном обществе, не разрешают даже учиться (!!!)

2. Независимость. Деньги дают тебе право уйти от мужа, если жизнь не сложилась, и быть способной обеспечивать себя и своих детей самостоятельно, а не зависеть от скудных алиментов. Домохозяйку с многолетним стажем вряд ли возьмут на работу с приличным заработком.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

О как оказалось-то все в природе взаимосвязано. Оказывается *Пушкин предвидел* появление феминизма

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Деньги дают тебе право уйти от мужа, если жизнь не сложилась


Achtung!!! Pampkin я таки знаю одно местечко, где растут кошерные розги.  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))

----------


## Аньезка

> Так пускай решается на уровне семьи, зачем _феминизм из избы выносить_?


Я всегда помню, что благодаря феминисткам я умею читать (в том числе и книги о Дхарме) и писать, получила образование, могу распоряжаться своим имуществом и судьбой, могу зарабатывать на жизнь себе и родным людям.

----------


## Ersh

> Иначе и просто быть не может, в силу биологических обстоятельст, то есть законов биологического мира, частью которого люди-человека так же являються, невзирая на наличие у них интеллекта.


Человек является не только и сейчас уже, не столько, частью биологического мира, но и социального мира, мира человеческого, в котором действуют иные законы. В которых женщина экономически равна, а зачастую и превосходит мужчину по возможностям.
Кстати, такое положенеи дел совершенно не ново, в истории вида хомо сапиенс были целые тысячелетия матриархата. Так что социальная роль женщины - это не что-то вечное и неизменное  :Smilie: 
Уже сейчас в нашей стране, и других странах мира тоже можно наблюдать картину, когда женщина пашет, жнет и сеет, а мужик ейный сидит на печи, занимается духовными практиками или тупо бухает. Так что, думать, что при таком положении дел бабы нас не подвинут - довольно опасное прекраснодушие :Wink:

----------

Selena (07.11.2010), Аньезка (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Матриархат и феминизм - несколько разные вещи. В Тибете был матриархат, но не было феминизма  :Smilie:  И читать, кстати, женщины там учились не благодаря феминисткам  :Smilie:

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я всегда помню, что благодаря феминисткам я умею читать (в том числе и книги о Дхарме)


Помните, пожалуйста, что в первую очередь благодаря Кириллу и Мефодию,  Ивану Фёдорову и др.  :Big Grin:

----------

Raudex (08.11.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я всегда помню, что благодаря феминисткам я умею читать (в том числе и книги о Дхарме) и писать, получила образование, могу распоряжаться своим имуществом и судьбой, могу зарабатывать на жизнь себе и родным людям.


 А солнце светит, ещё не благодаря феминисткам?

 Научилась читать ты благодаря родителям, учителям и Советской власти.  :Wink: 

 А пресловутое право распоряжаться своим имуществом и судьбой, имеет единственным своим зримым результатом, толпы российских "разведёнок" заполнившие все бордели Ближнего Востока на радость "сильным мужчинам", и не меньшие толпы детей-"безотцовщины", которые вырастая, в своей семейной жизни воспроизводят в ещё гораздо большей степени нездоровые взаимоотношения между полами, которые в свою очередь стимулирует в женщинах феминисткие настроения.

 Всё-круг замкнулся.
 продолжаем диспут. в духе, что раньше курица или яйцо? :Cry:

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.12.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Помните, пожалуйста, что в первую очередь благодаря Кириллу и Мефодию,  Ивану Фёдорову и др.


До правления Екатерины девочки, хоть и получали какое-то домашнее образование, по существу оставались безграмотными.  :Confused:  А про Высшее образование я вообще молчу - получать ВО женщинам разрешили только во второй половине 19 века! Кстати, тогда за равноправие женщин боролись мужчины (Менделеев, Сеченов, Бутлеров, Бестужев-Рюмин).

----------


## Аньезка

> А солнце светит, ещё не благодаря феминисткам?
> 
>  Научилась читать ты благодаря родителям, учителям и Советской власти. 
> 
>  А пресловутое право распоряжаться своим имуществом и судьбой, имеет единственным своим зримым результатом, толпы российских "разведёнок" заполнившие все бордели Ближнего Востока на радость "сильным мужчинам", и не меньшие толпы детей-"безотцовщины", которые вырастая, в своей семейной жизни воспроизводят в ещё гораздо большей степени нездоровые взаимоотношения между полами, которые в свою очередь стимулирует в женщинах феминисткие настроения.
> 
>  Всё-круг замкнулся.
>  продолжаем диспут. в духе, что раньше курица или яйцо?


Вах! "Разведенка" - какое слово то! Заметьте, разведенных мужчин так не обзывают.  :Cool: 
Хотя, может, лучше быть разведенкой, чем...





> В среду власти Ирана намерены привести в исполнение смертный приговор 43-летней Сакине Мохаммади Аштиани, однако, под давлением международных правозащитных организаций, заменять смерть через побивание камнями на повешение, сообщает CNN.
> Аштиани обвиняют в адюльтере, за что по иранским законам полагается казнь через побивание камнями. Сначала она признала свою вину, однако потом сказала, что сделала это под пытками и отказалась от показаний. Также Аштиани подозревают в соучастии в убийстве мужа, однако ее семья категорически это отрицает. Аштиани выступала с заявлением о том, что убийца ее мужа найден и сидит в тюрьме, однако смертный приговор не получил.
> В борьбу за судьбу Аштиани активно включилась женская международная организация Комитет против побивания камнями. Организации удалось привлечь внимание и других правозащитных организаций во многих странах мира, после чего власти Ирана согласились изменить приговор, правда, оставив в силе смертную казнь, но выбрав менее болезненный метод. «Газета.Ru

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> До правления Екатерины девочки, хоть и получали какое-то домашнее образование, по существу оставались безграмотными.


*шепотом* ...как и крепостные мальчики




> Кстати, тогда за равноправие женщин боролись мужчины (Менделеев, Сеченов, Бутлеров, Бестужев-Рюмин).


*опять шепотом* ...так может все-таки не благодаря феминисткам книги по Дхарме читаешь, а благодаря Джиму Велби, Элио Гуариско и Адриано Клементе?

*уже громче* Так что там у нас с Дхармой?

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Матриархат и феминизм - несколько разные вещи. В Тибете был матриархат, но не было феминизма  И читать, кстати, женщины там учились не благодаря феминисткам


 А был ли он матриархат?
 И что это вообще такое? Большой вопрос.
 Я лично шибко подозреваю, что причина появления этого наукообразного бреда, от "учёных, в том же в чём и причина появления "песен трубадуров".
 А именно получить от самки, самое желаемое для мужчины-секс.

 Ежели жёнушка, достаточно долго, не будет исполнять свои прямые супружеские обязанности, то удивительно, что такие "учёные" ещё не сочинили какую-нить лажу о том, что мужиков на планету Земля, завезли, какие то злобные инопланетяне, генетически их мутировали до нынешнего вида. А на самом деле, изначально, человеческая цивилизация состояла исключительно из женских особей. :Wink: 

 Как известно , чё только мужики женщинам не наплетут, лишь бы в постель залезть. :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> *опять шепотом* ...так может все-таки не благодаря феминисткам книги по Дхарме читаешь, а благодаря Джиму Велби, Элио Гуариско и Адриано Клементе?


* шепотом* книги по Дхарме - это не только книги ДО  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Научилась читать ты благодаря родителям, учителям и Советской власти.


Хы, а советская власть была ооочень даже феминистична! Не знал? 
http://www.mentales.ru/?p=366

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как известно , чё только мужики женщинам не наплетут, лишь бы в постель залезть.


Ну вот тут мне на ум еще один аргумент приходит, что до появления феминизма вопрос с разведенками решался не хорошей работой для жены, а приданым и выкупом, которые гарантировали женщине финансовую поддержку в случае потери кормильца или развода.

Теперь же, перед моей свадьбой теща жене всю плешь проела о том, что надо закончить институт и найти хорошую работу. А лучше две. А еще лучше - три, чтобы быть финансово независимой. на что я бросил фразу о том, что времена, очевидно, изменились. если раньше девочкам искали хорошую партию (муж с жильем, да чтобы перспективный и обеспечивал), то теперь ищут им хороший ВУЗ, чтобы была хорошая работа.

Ну и потом в феминизме я узреваю несколько глупостей:
1. Если ты стремишься к тому, чтобы снять ответственность с мужчины и взвалить ее на себя, то чего ж ты потом плачешь о безответственности мужчин?
2. Я могу положить сахар в баночку с надписью "Соль" и наоборот, но от этого сахар не перестанет быть сладким, а соль соленой.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> * шепотом* книги по Дхарме - это не только книги ДО


Ты хочешь поговорить о Коле Ахмерове?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хы, а советская власть была ооочень даже феминистична! Не знал? 
> http://www.mentales.ru/?p=366


Ань, лучше б не начинала  :Big Grin:

----------

куру хунг (07.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Хы, а советская власть была ооочень даже феминистична! Не знал? 
> http://www.mentales.ru/?p=366


 Тут феминизм не причём.

 Людоедской советской власти нужно было "человеческое мясо" и особо "пушечное".
 Исходя из этих посылок и сочинялось всё это маразматичное социальное законодательство.

----------


## Ersh

> Матриархат и феминизм - несколько разные вещи.


Я в общем-то в курсе, ага. Я о какой-то биологической логике в общем-то. Мы не в лесу живем как-то так...

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну и потом в феминизме я узреваю несколько глупостей:
> 1. Если ты стремишься к тому, чтобы снять ответственность с мужчины и взвалить ее на себя, то чего ж ты потом плачешь о безответственности мужчин?


 Феминизм не про снятие ответственности, а про равные права и обязанности.

----------


## Ersh

> Ань, лучше б не начинала


Вы точно уверены, что при советской власти изображенное на картинке было государственной политикой?

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я в общем-то в курсе, ага. Я о какой-то биологической логике в общем-то. Мы не в лесу живем как-то так...


 Те же джунгли, только бетонные.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Феминизм не про снятие ответственности, а про равные права и обязанности.


Это так и называется. Мужчина снимает с себя обязанности обеспечивать семью и их радостно берет женщина. После чего задается при разводе вопрос: "А чего ж ты, родная, хотела"

Вот они, Ань, куплеты  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Это так и называется. Мужчина снимает с себя обязанности обеспечивать семью и их радостно берет женщина. После чего задается при разводе вопрос: "А чего ж ты, родная, хотела"
> 
> Вот они, Ань, куплеты


Нда? А я всегда думала, что это называется так, что семью обеспечивают оба.

----------


## куру хунг

Ещё, крайне любопытно, изменилось ли мнение Игоря Берхина, выраженное в этой теме в посте N 10, шесть лет спустя. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы точно уверены, что при советской власти изображенное на картинке было государственной политикой?


В 20-е годы? Да еще повеселее было. Жен обобществляли, насколько я помню. Могу поискать тексты декретов.

И это картинка из учебника.

----------


## Won Soeng

Одна из самых больших несправедливостей это относиться равностно к неравному.

Безразличие - большое заблуждение. Одинаково неудобно забивать гвозди микроскопом и рассматривать с помощью молотка мелкие детали. 

Пока мужчины не смогут рожать детей сами - равенство мужчин и женщин в праве на единообразный образ жизни реализовано быть не может.

Но вот в вопросе права самоопределения мужчина и женщина имеют равные права, если отказываются от собственной половой идентификации. Если не отказываются, ответственность становится разной. Борьба женщин за равные права в рамках рождения и воспитания детей по сути дела превращается в поражение мужчин в правах (поскольку они не нуждаются в особенном отношении в период вынашивания и выращивания младенцев)

Увы, шаг от "не учите меня жить" до "извольте быть ответственными" женщины делают с равной легкостью.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ещё, крайне любопытно, изменилось ли мнение Игоря Берхина, выраженное в этой теме в посте N 10, шесть лет спустя.


А я не вижу противоречий. отношение уважительное, но феминизм - проявление экстремумов. Ну сложно себе представить, что в борьбе за равноправие Аня начнет делать 9 дыханий с правой руки. Ну а если сделает, то это будут ее проблемы неправильной практики. Чего тут непонятного?

----------

куру хунг (07.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> А был ли он матриархат?
>  И что это вообще такое? Большой вопрос.
>  Я лично шибко подозреваю, что причина появления этого наукообразного бреда, от "учёных, в том же в чём и причина появления "песен трубадуров".
>  А именно получить от самки, самое желаемое для мужчины-секс.
> 
>  Ежели жёнушка, достаточно долго, не будет исполнять свои прямые супружеские обязанности, то удивительно, что такие "учёные" ещё не сочинили какую-нить лажу о том, что мужиков на планету Земля, завезли, какие то злобные инопланетяне, генетически их мутировали до нынешнего вида. А на самом деле, изначально, человеческая цивилизация состояла исключительно из женских особей.
> 
>  Как известно , чё только мужики женщинам не наплетут, лишь бы в постель залезть.


А есть ли куру хунг?
Большой вопрос...
Я лично считаю, что многие самцы сейчас больше всего желают получить от самки пожрать... 
И прячут свою интеллектуальную несостоятельность за дремучим сексизмом. Это если считать, что современный мужчина от самки (о, какой слог!) желает получить только секс.
Это вообще какое-то животное существование - самцы, самки...
На дворе XXI  век, ау, Евгений Онегин уже написан, Муму по крайней мере...

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Те же джунгли, только бетонные.


Нет, Игорь, это не джунгли. Помимо животного взаимопожирания и размножения, тут есть еще любовь, дружба, семья, взаимовыручка, искусство, наука и Дхарма. Не стоит быть мизантропом - за тебя тут недавно вон столько народа переживало.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Одна из самых больших несправедливостей это относиться равностно к неравному.
> 
> Безразличие - большое заблуждение. Одинаково неудобно забивать гвозди микроскопом и рассматривать с помощью молотка мелкие детали. 
> 
> Пока мужчины не смогут рожать детей сами - равенство мужчин и женщин в праве на единообразный образ жизни реализовано быть не может.
> 
> Но вот в вопросе права самоопределения мужчина и женщина имеют равные права, если отказываются от собственной половой идентификации. Если не отказываются, ответственность становится разной. Борьба женщин за равные права в рамках рождения и воспитания детей по сути дела превращается в поражение мужчин в правах (поскольку они не нуждаются в особенном отношении в период вынашивания и выращивания младенцев)
> 
> Увы, шаг от "не учите меня жить" до "извольте быть ответственными" женщины делают с равной легкостью.


BTR, мужчина может финансово поддержать женщину в период ее беременности и первых лет жизни ребенка. Но женщина же тоже может его поддержать! А если авария, если, не дай бог, несчастный случай - и вот вы в инвалидной коляске/на больничной койке - жена будет работать и поддержит вас. А если бы у нее не было такой возможности..?

----------

Ersh (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, с формальной точки зрения феминизм это легализация женского сексизма. Как минимум по используемым в борьбе методам  :Smilie:  Но и по идеологии - тоже. Тут цель полностью адекватна средствам.

У меня простой подход к женщинам отстаивающих равные права с мужчинами. Организуйте строго женские закрытые общины и сами решайте, как будете жить в этой банке с пауками.

Очень люблю и уважаю женщин, которые не выдумывают себе глупых и незрелых амбиций, понимают место и мужчины и женщины в обществе и не строят из себя несправедливо угнетенных. 

Страдание феминисток понятно, но избавление их от страданий вовсе не заключается в потакании их омрачениям.

----------

ElenaK (08.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> В 20-е годы? Да еще повеселее было. Жен обобществляли, насколько я помню. Могу поискать тексты декретов.
> 
> И это картинка из учебника.


Советская власть вообще-то длилась несколько дальше 20-х годов. Давайте я найду картинку как некто в детстве обкакался и буду аргументировать этим его интеллектуальную несостоятельность сейчас?

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, мужчина может финансово поддержать женщину в период ее беременности и первых лет жизни ребенка. Но женщина же тоже может его поддержать! А если авария, если, не дай бог, несчастный случай - и вот вы в инвалидной коляске/на больничной койке - жена будет работать и поддержит вас. А если бы у нее не было такой возможности..?


Ну так и должно быть - это естественно и нормально  :Smilie:  При чем здесь феминизм?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

В некоторых частях биологического мира самка после оплодотворения сжирает самца. Так что давайте не будем про биологическое, естественное и т.д. да?

----------

Ersh (07.11.2010), Аньезка (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну так и должно быть - это естественно и нормально  При чем здесь феминизм?


При том, что право женщины зарабатывать деньги - это достижение пресловутого феминизма. Так же как и возможность заработать большие деньги.

----------

Vladiimir (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> На дворе XXI  век, ау, Евгений Онегин уже написан, Муму по крайней мере...


 Лучше б не был написан, немного потеряли бы. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

> Лучше б не был написан, немного потеряли бы.


Я так не считаю.

----------

Vladiimir (07.11.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> При том, что право женщины зарабатывать деньги - это достижение пресловутого феминизма.


Ну одна крайность перешла в другую. Зарабатывать деньги - это вообще поклонение момоне, ничего хорошего для общества. Так что если сравнивать достижения феминизма с тем, во что из-за этого общество превратилось - то лучше не надо было.

От болезней нужно страховаться, а не женщин заставлять зарабатывать. Даже мужчин заставлять зарабатывать - это уже разрушение всех общественных устоев. 

Трудиться за деньги, которые нужно платить за то, чтобы было чем заплатить за всякий раздутый пузырь, обесценивающий любой труд - это конечно же серьезное достижение  :Smilie:  

К чему все привело? В Москве безумное количество молодых одиноких женщин, не способных к семейной жизни, потому что мужчины для них, видите ли, измельчали. И эти женщины уже не смогут воспитать детей способных к нормальной семейной жизни, без диких амбиций и тотального вырождения в потребительской гонке.

Ай молодцы женщины. Ну и мужчины, конечно, совсем ум потеряли. Всех феминисток срочно изолировать от общества. Пусть набираются мудрости на себе подобных. Без возможности продолжить вырождающийся род.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Думаю, что мужчинам, мыслящим в категориях "получить от самки, самое желаемое для мужчины-секс", действительно не нужен Евгений Онегин  :Embarrassment:

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> В некоторых частях биологического мира самка после оплодотворения сжирает самца. Так что давайте не будем про биологическое, естественное и т.д. да?


 Это вообще то во всех частях биологического мира есть.
 только в некоторых местах помягче и целесообразнее.

 А общий закон в том, что после рождения потомства, самец для самки уже представляет меньшую ценность.
 Некоторые примитивные формы жизни (насекомые) предпочитают его сразу же схавать. В других(млекопитающие, (человеки в том числе)), этот ресурс(биологическое тело самца) используют более целесообразно.
 И в период относительной беспомощности самки, выхаживающей и кормящей детёнышей, самцы используются для добывания пропитания и защиты потомства. У людей то же самое.

 И никакой мизантропии.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Советская власть вообще-то длилась несколько дальше 20-х годов. Давайте я найду картинку как некто в детстве обкакался и буду аргументировать этим его интеллектуальную несостоятельность сейчас?


Фраза о том, что в СССР секса нет родилась в 1986-м году. А в СССР достаточно долго существовала теория о том, что "в коммунистическом обществе удовлетворить половые стремления и любовную потребность так же просто и незначительно, как выпить стакан воды". Но мы можем поговорить и о работе шпалоукладчиц. 

Хотя, в очередной раз обращаю внимание, что лучше бы вернуться к теме буддизма и Дхармы

----------


## Ersh

> У людей то же самое.


Не то же самое. Я не знаю, как у кого, а у людей что мужчина (если он не только туда-суда самец) еще играет важнейшую роль в воспитании детей, ну и вообще семья это не сумма нескольких животных функций, а сложный социальный феномен. Так что мужику много есть чего делать в семье помимо зачатия детей.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Фраза о том, что в СССР секса нет родилась в 1986-м году. А в СССР достаточно долго существовала теория о том, что "в коммунистическом обществе удовлетворить половые стремления и любовную потребность так же просто и незначительно, как выпить стакан воды". Но мы можем поговорить и о работе шпалоукладчиц. 
> 
> Хотя, в очередной раз обращаю внимание, что лучше бы вернуться к теме буддизма и Дхармы


Видите ли, Артем, это Вы начали это обсуждение, поэтому мне кажется стоит Вас просветить на тему СССР, в котором я прожил несколько дольше, чем Вы. Никакой теории "стакана воды" в советском обществе не существовало, это было написано, кажется Р. С. Землячкой, и в общем -то никогда "достаточно долго" не существовало. Было осуждено как перегиб.
Тем не менее в СССР рождались дети, намного больше чем сейчас. Так что я аргументированно утверждаю, что в СССР с сексом было намного лучше, чем теперь.

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.11.2010), Vladiimir (07.11.2010), Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Домострой определял семейные функции обоих родителей и их родителей в воспитании ребенка. Поэтому и называлось семь я. Вырождение начинается с разрыва между поколениями. Потому что молодые родители - весьма никудышные воспитатели детей. Нельзя опыт разрывать.

И нельзя, простите, выродкам, оторвавшимся от корней, доверять решение сколько-нибудь серьезных вопросов общества. Во избежание бесчеловечных экспериментов людей не получившим должного и традиционного воспитания.

----------

Ersh (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> кажется Р. С. Землячкой


Колонтай.

----------

Ersh (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так что я аргументированно утверждаю, что в СССР с сексом было намного лучше, чем теперь.


А главное с осмысленностью этого самого секса. Хотя бомба была уже заложена. Гражданские войны страшная штука не по тому, что отец на сына и брат на брата идут за идеи. А потому что сами идеи просочились бесчеловечные, изгойские, выродочные.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> И в период относительной беспомощности самки, выхаживающей и кормящей детёнышей, самцы используются для добывания пропитания и защиты потомства. У людей то же самое.


А у львов самка в этот период защищает потомство от самца, потому что он любит сжирать своих детенышей.
А у гуппи самец вынашивает потомство во рту, а самка больше потомством не занимается вообще.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Видите ли, Артем, это Вы начали это обсуждение, поэтому мне кажется стоит Вас просветить на тему СССР, в котором я прожил несколько дольше, чем Вы. Никакой теории "стакана воды" в советском обществе не существовало, это было написано, кажется Р. С. Землячкой


Клара Цеткин писала несколько другое. Ну или, к примеру, был некто Герберт Уэллс, который после посещения Советской России впал в депрессию и написал книгу "Россия во мгле": "В городах, наряду с подъемом народного просвещения и интеллектуальным развитием молодежи, возросла и ее распущенность в вопросах пола. Тяжелая нравственная лихорадка, переживаемая русской молодежью, - единственное темное пятно на фоне успехов народного просвещения в России" комсомольский публицист И. Лин на страницах журнала "Молодая гвардия": "У каждого рабочего парня есть всегда своя девушка. На первых порах он только с ней танцует на балешниках, потом он ее, может быть, и любит, но самое главное, они из одного социального камня... взаимоотношения у них простые и без всяких мудрствовании - биологическое удовлетворение ему дает та же самая девушка"

Ну я все это не к тому. Давайте действительно закроем эту тему и вернемся к буддизму

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А у львов самка в этот период защищает потомство от самца, потому что он любит сжирать своих детенышей.
> А у гуппи самец вынашивает потомство во рту, а самка больше потомством не занимается вообще.


Надо поискать на форуме тему "В мире животных"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> А у львов самка в этот период защищает потомство от самца, потому что он любит сжирать своих детенышей.
> А у гуппи самец вынашивает потомство во рту, а самка больше потомством не занимается вообще.


 Про гуппи не знаю, наверное некое недоразумение природы.

 А у львов, самка детёнышей защищает не от своего самца(который их зачал) а от других самцов-холостяков, те что не в прайде., либо от самцов из другого прайда.
 Так как они имеют обыкновение, уничтожать, у будущих своих самок чужое потомство.

----------


## ullu

> И эти женщины уже не смогут воспитать детей способных к нормальной семейной жизни, без диких амбиций и тотального вырождения в потребительской гонке.


Вы многих женщин философов знаете? И это ведь не потому, что женщины тупые, а потому что женщина не имела права заниматься философией.
Это с точки зрения учения хорошо или плохо, если у человека нет возможности задуматься о смысле своего существования и развиваться в этом направлении?

Аю Кхандро , воплощение Ваджрайогини, учитель Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, имевшая склонность и желание с детства практиковать и посвятить свою жизнь практике, получила разрешение от родителей и мужа посвятить свою жизнь практике только после того как её жизнь оказалась под угрозой, она тяжело заболела и врач в итоге сказал что если ей родители и муж продолжат настаивать на том что бы она была женой и домохозяйкой и не разрешат ей уйти и заниматься практикой то она умрет.
Это нормально что ли и как-то хорошо с точки зрения учения?

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> BTR, мужчина может финансово поддержать женщину в период ее беременности и первых лет жизни ребенка. Но женщина же тоже может его поддержать! А если авария, если, не дай бог, несчастный случай - и вот вы в инвалидной коляске/на больничной койке - жена будет работать и поддержит вас. А если бы у нее не было такой возможности..?


Такие случаи обычно заканчиваются разводом, к сожалению... Жена ищет нового спонсора. Хвала тем людям, что поступают иначе в таких ситуациях!

----------

Dondhup (07.11.2010), Jambal Dorje (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Клара Цеткин писала несколько другое. Ну или, к примеру, был некто Герберт Уэллс, который после посещения Советской России впал в депрессию и написал книгу "Россия во мгле": "В городах, наряду с подъемом народного просвещения и интеллектуальным развитием молодежи, возросла и ее распущенность в вопросах пола. Тяжелая нравственная лихорадка, переживаемая русской молодежью, - единственное темное пятно на фоне успехов народного просвещения в России" комсомольский публицист И. Лин на страницах журнала "Молодая гвардия": "У каждого рабочего парня есть всегда своя девушка. На первых порах он только с ней танцует на балешниках, потом он ее, может быть, и любит, но самое главное, они из одного социального камня... взаимоотношения у них простые и без всяких мудрствовании - биологическое удовлетворение ему дает та же самая девушка"
> 
> Ну я все это не к тому. Давайте действительно закроем эту тему и вернемся к буддизму


Еще раз. Клара Цеткин и Герберт Уэллс посещали СССР в 20-е годы, когда стране-то было всего несколько лет. Точнее -Цеткин была в СССР 20-м году, когда брала у Ленина интервью для "Женского вопроса". Книга Уэллса вышла в 20-м. Три года было всего Советской Власти, еще гражданская война кругом.  
Это не "достаточно долгое время". Я дольше Цеткин и Уэллса жил в СССР, верьте мне.
Я буду отвечать Вам на размещаемые Вами аргументы до тех, пор, пока Вы не признаете, что ваш тезис о том, что учение о "стакане воды", "достаточно долго существовало в СССР" - ошибочен :Smilie:  Или не докажете мне обратного.

----------

Vladiimir (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Тань, да это плохо. Точно также, как и если бы ЧННР согласился отдать Еши в монастырь, как перерожденца, не спрашивая его мнения. Точно так же, как когда ЧННР забирали в монастырь и спрсили его отца, отец сказал, что у него (отца) есть князь и ему решать. При чем тут равные или неравные права? Вот у меня жена домохозяйка и большое количество феминисток постоянно капают ей на мозг, что она должна бросить все и идти работать. А ее работа - НАШ ДОМ. Она с ней прекрасно справляется и ей это нравится. Но, согласись, что борьба феминисток за мою жену сродни запретам семьи Аю Кхандро практиковать последней.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Про гуппи не знаю, наверное некое недоразумение природы.
> 
>  А у львов, самка детёнышей защищает не от своего самца(который их зачал) а от других самцов-холостяков, те что не в прайде., либо от самцов из другого прайда.
>  Так как они имеют обыкновение, уничтожать, у будущих своих самок чужое потомство.


От своего вообще то. В том то и прикол.
Да и гуппи не исключение. У пингвинов яйцо высиживают и самец и самка, например.
Вообще типы поведения в природе настолько разнообразны,что брать какое-то из них за эталон довольно странно.
Да и вообще это лока животных.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я буду отвечать Вам на размещаемые Вами аргументы до тех, пор, пока Вы не признаете, что ваш тезис о том, что учение о "стакане воды", "достаточно долго существовало в СССР" - ошибочен Или не докажете мне обратного.


Не, это будет флуд, потому я сдаюсь, оставаясь при своем мнении, что феминизм - это зло.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Вы многих женщин философов знаете? И это ведь не потому, что женщины тупые, а потому что *женщина не имела права заниматься* философией.


 Уже более полувека, как минимум в Западном мире, у женщин равные права на образование, бизнес работу и т. д.
 За прошедшии полвека, уж точно стенать не получиться что *женщина не имела права заниматься*  тем то и тем то. Более того, был режим наибольшего благоприятствования.

 Хде результаты??????? :Cool: 

 Хде хотя бы соотношения 50/50, выдающихся учёных, изобретателей, философоф(про Дхарму молчу вообще), бизнесменов и т. д?
 В лучшем случае соотношение 90/10.

 Да блин, вот даже темы  изобретения шмоток, любимое занятие женщин, как известно, так и не удалось им в свою пользу решить.
 ведущие дома моды на 90% продолжают возглавлять мужики.
 Какое тут может быть "бороздение просторов Вселенной".

 Как было 300 лет назад, когда всё тряпьё женщинам придумали мужики, так до сих пор и остаётся.

----------

Буль (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Тань, да это плохо. Точно также, как и если бы ЧННР согласился отдать Еши в монастырь, как перерожденца, не спрашивая его мнения. Точно так же, как когда ЧННР забирали в монастырь и спрсили его отца, отец сказал, что у него (отца) есть князь и ему решать. При чем тут равные или неравные права? Вот у меня жена домохозяйка и большое количество феминисток постоянно капают ей на мозг, что она должна бросить все и идти работать. А ее работа - НАШ ДОМ. Она с ней прекрасно справляется и ей это нравится. Но, согласись, что борьба феминисток за мою жену сродни запретам семьи Аю Кхандро практиковать последней.


Соглашусь.
Навязывать другим людям свои идеи о том какие у них должны быть функции - вот это и не хорошо.
Поэтому хорошо установить для всех граждан равные права , и не только на бумаге, а и в головах, а затем каждый уже сам разберется в космос ему лететь или щи варить.

----------


## ullu

> Уже более полувека, как минимум в Западном мире, у женщин равные права на образование, бизнес работу и т. д.
>  За прошедшии полвека, уж точно стенать не получиться что *женщина не имела права заниматься*  тем то и тем то. Более того, был режим наибольшего благоприятствования.
> 
>  Хде результаты???????
> 
>  Хде хотя бы соотношения 50/50, выдающихся учёных, изобретателей, философоф(про Дхарму молчу вообще), бизнесменов и т. д?
>  В лучшем случае соотношение 90/10.
> 
>  Да блин, вот даже темы  изобретения шмоток, любимое занятие женщин, как известно, так и не удалось им в свою пользу решить.
> ...


50 лет это даже не поколение. Здесь даже спорить не о чем.
Подождите столько же сколько развивалась цивилизация - увидите результат.

Если прошло уже 50 лет, а даже в вашем сознании все ещё ничего не изменилось, то как что-то может измениться в материальном мире?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Игорь, ну давай без перегибов. Как были Еше Цогъял и принцесса Мандарава, так и остались Прима Маи и Нина Робинсон (про Адриану дель Борго и доктора Пунцог Вангмо скромно промолчим)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Соглашусь.
> Навязывать другим людям свои идеи о том какие у них должны быть функции - вот это и не хорошо.
> Поэтому хорошо установить для всех граждан равные права , и не только на бумаге, а и в головах, а затем каждый уже сам разберется в космос ему лететь или щи варить.


Вымрем, Тань.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> ведущие дома моды на 90% продолжают возглавлять мужики.


Это не мужики

----------

Dondhup (07.11.2010), Neroli (07.11.2010), Vladiimir (07.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Вымрем, Тань.


Начнем рождаться из лотосов  :Smilie: 

Откуда такая идея?

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

От устройства женской организьмы. Ну не может быть равных прав, если хочется, чтобы у женщин сохранялась детородная функция. Сначала равноправно работаем до самых родов, а потом героически спасаем удушаемых пуповиной детей.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> От устройства женской организьмы. Ну не может быть равных прав, если хочется, чтобы у женщин сохранялась детородная функция. Сначала равноправно работаем до самых родов, а потом героически спасаем удушаемых пуповиной детей.


Артем, дом - это тоже работа, мой опыт говорит о том, что гораздо чаще  преждевременные роды начинаются у женщин, помывших окно, а не у сидящих в офисе.

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Лакшми (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Это не мужики


 Уел. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

 Но и не женщины. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ullu

> От устройства женской организьмы. Ну не может быть равных прав, если хочется, чтобы у женщин сохранялась детородная функция. Сначала равноправно работаем до самых родов, а потом героически спасаем удушаемых пуповиной детей.


Равные права подразумевают равные права на труд и равные права на защиту здоровья.
То есть женщина, в силу её функции, имеет право на нормально оплачиваемый декретный отпуск и легкие работы во время беременности.
Понятно, что сохранение здоровья женщины здесь более сложная задача, нежели сохранение здоровья мужчины, но это не значит что решать этот вопрос нужно ущемлением прав женщины. Есть и другие способы решения этого вопроса. Если общество конечно заинтересовано в продолжении рода.

----------

Vladiimir (07.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

Вообще разговор про феминизм несколько странный получается.
На самом деле феминизм борется не с мытьем полов, а с другими очень страшными явлениями в обществе. И сводить феминизм к перебранке между мужем и женой по поводу -  кто сегодня стирает носки - это как сводить суть махаяны к вопросу о превосходстве над хинаяной.

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Понятно, что сохранение здоровья женщины здесь более сложная задача, нежели сохранение здоровья мужчины, но это не значит что решать этот вопрос нужно ущемлением прав женщины. Есть и другие способы решения этого вопроса. Если общество конечно заинтересовано в продолжении рода.


Ну, так о чем я тебе и говорю. Вас защищать надо сильнее чем нас.  :Smilie:  Где равноправие?  :Big Grin:

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Вообще разговор про феминизм несколько странный получается.
> На самом деле феминизм борется не с мытьем полов, а с другими очень страшными явлениями в обществе. И сводить феминизм к перебранке между мужем и женой по поводу -  кто сегодня стирает носки - это как сводить суть махаяны к вопросу о превосходстве над хинаяной.


 


> Равные права подразумевают равные права на труд и равные права на защиту здоровья.
> То есть женщина, в силу её функции, имеет право на нормально оплачиваемый декретный отпуск и легкие работы во время беременности.
> Понятно, что сохранение здоровья женщины здесь более сложная задача, нежели сохранение здоровья мужчины, но это не значит что решать этот вопрос нужно ущемлением прав женщины. Есть и другие способы решения этого вопроса. Если общество конечно заинтересовано в продолжении рода.


 Это общепринято(в научной литературе как минимум) называть эмансипацией.

 И тут действительно говорить не о чем. многое делается, и многое уже сделалось.

 А феминизм...-это феминизм. :Mad:

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Артем, дом - это тоже работа, мой опыт говорит о том, что гораздо чаще  преждевременные роды начинаются у женщин, помывших окно, а не у сидящих в офисе.


+1
Домашняя работа физически, а иногда и психологически гораздо более тяжелая, нежели работа в офисе , например.

Да и никто почему то не возражает против того что бы женщины асфальт укладывали.

----------


## Neroli

Если посмотреть на жизнь большинства семей, то женщины феминизмом добились того, что помимо рождения и воспитания детей и ведения домашнего хозяйства, на них легла еще и обязанность работать. В итоге она теперь еще и пашет, а мужик как прежде с пивом на диване (это в среднем по больнице) . Короче .в наше время равноправие в семье означает взвалить всё на женщину.  :Smilie:  
С другой стороны, женщина имеет право не хотеть семью и детей и жить своей свободной жизнью, например, посвятить себя практике Дхармы - это, безусловно достижение феминизма.

----------

Vladiimir (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В Палийском Каноне Будда недвусмысленно высказался о первенстве мужчин- монахов. Женщина в Тхераваде, насколько я знаю, не может быть наставником у мужчин, а наоборт может. .


со времен палийского канона много воды утекло и много в буддийскую историю и учение натекло. возможно и сам Топпер изменился с2004 года когда писал эти строки.




> Поэтому желание изменить ситуацию можно расценить только как амбиции.


ситуация действительно меняется. Дело не в амбициях женщин а в неспособности мужчин учиться у женщин. Так что речь должна идти прежде всего о стереотипах и амбициозности мужчин. Следует заметить что многие йоги учились именно у женщин тем сторонам своего сознания кои у них не развиты и посему обладают определенной несбалансированностью ума. 
Кстати, заметьте сколько женственных черт в облике Будды Шакьямуни. На пользу пошло и общение с гаремом женщин в молодости.


Домострой в буддизме также изживается как и в семейной жизни.

Возьмет, например, жена Артема или БТРа учеников мужчин и уйдет своим путем.
не исключено что места бывшим мужьям среди учеников не найдется.

----------


## ullu

> Ну, так о чем я тебе и говорю. Вас защищать надо сильнее чем нас.  Где равноправие?


Равноправие это когда защищают не по половому признаку, а по необходимости.
И когда не защищают против воли, кстати.

----------

Ersh (07.11.2010), Won Soeng (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да и никто почему то не возражает против того что бы женщины асфальт укладывали.


Как это? Я возражаю.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Sadhak

Мое частное мнение в том, что в наше время "яростной феминизацией" женщина делает себя еще более несчастной в итоге. Минусов в итоге для нее же гораздо больше чем плюсов.

----------

Neroli (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (07.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Возьмет жена Артема учеников мужчин и уйдет своим путем.


Щазззззззззз  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И когда не защищают против воли, кстати.


Это, пожалуйста, с вопросами к Ринпоче, который не дает определенные практики до определенного уровня  :Cool:

----------


## ullu

> Это общепринято(в научной литературе как минимум) называть эмансипацией.
> 
>  И тут действительно говорить не о чем. многое делается, и многое уже сделалось.
> 
>  А феминизм...-это феминизм.


Я так понимаю что феминизм это общественное движение за эмансипацию женщин? Может я ошибаюсь конечно.

----------


## ullu

> Это, пожалуйста, с вопросами к Ринпоче, который не дает определенные практики до определенного уровня


Хорошо ))) Для того что бы защищать против воли надо быть Ринпоче )))

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Мое частное мнение в том, что в наше время "яростной феминизацией" женщина делает себя еще более несчастной в итоге. Минусов в итоге для нее же гораздо больше чем плюсов.


Я согласна, потому что женщина взваливает на себя мужские обязанности (мужчина только рад), а женские обязанности на мужчину взвалить невозможно (логично, он то за феминизм не подписывался). Но это только когда речь о семье.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хорошо ))) Для того что бы защищать против воли надо быть Ринпоче )))


Почему? Еще можно защищать от курения, например. Т.е. иметь больше опыта.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Как это? Я возражаю.


избавьтесь от стереотипов, дорогой буддист, каждому по его карме.

----------


## Selena

Очень надеюсь, что независимо от отношения к феминизму, присутствующие здесь мужчины не отказывают женщинам в праве практиковать Дхарму...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> а женские обязанности на мужчину взвалить невозможно (логично, он то за феминизм не подписывался). Но это только когда речь о семье.


Вот только давайте пожалуйста без идеологических штампов.  :Smilie:  В своей 1-й семье я, прийдя после трудового дня, приступал к уборке квартиры и готовке ужина. И ни одна феминистка за меня, прошу заметить, не вступилась  :Big Grin:

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> избавьтесь от стереотипов, дорогой буддист, каждому по его карме.


Карму асфальтоукладчицы можно отчистить и иными способами  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Очень надеюсь, что независимо от отношения к феминизму, присутствующие здесь мужчины не отказывают женщинам в праве практиковать Дхарму...


Да что Вы, как раз наоборот. Приходя с работы в руки розги и с криком "О Дхарме надо думать!!!" ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Вот только давайте пожалуйста без идеологических штампов.  В своей 1-й семье я, прийдя после трудового дня, приступал к уборке квартиры и готовке ужина. И ни одна феминистка за меня, прошу заметить, не вступилась


А чего тогда развелись? Жена бездельница?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Щазззззззззз


ну видите как все славно складывается. И юму перепали плоды от практики яба. Пишите молитвы своей Еше Цогьял

----------


## Selena

> Да что Вы, как раз наоборот. Приходя с работы в руки розги и с криком "О Дхарме надо думать!!!" ...


А если вдруг попадете на учение к женщине-учителю, тоже розги с собой захватите?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Почему? Еще можно защищать от курения, например. Т.е. иметь больше опыта.


Тут не опыт важен, а мотивация.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А чего тогда развелись? Жена бездельница?


На такие вещи я смотрю достаточно философски. А вот когда человек предлагает пожить раздельно, я предлагаю ему уходя уходить.  :Smilie:  В общем, грустная история.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> На такие вещи я смотрю достаточно философски. А вот когда человек предлагает пожить раздельно, я предлагаю ему уходя уходить.  В общем, грустная история.


Простите, я не хотела вас грустить.  :Frown:

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я согласна, потому что женщина взваливает на себя мужские обязанности (мужчина только рад), а женские обязанности на мужчину взвалить невозможно (логично, он то за феминизм не подписывался). Но это только когда речь о семье.


А я не согласна. Мы с мужем по очереди убираем квартиру.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А если вдруг попадете на учение к женщине-учителю, тоже розги с собой захватите?


Почему нет? Должен же я обеспечить Учителя методическими пособиями.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тут не опыт важен, а мотивация.


А вот тут я как раз поспорю. Имея мотивацию и не имея опыта... Хотя да. Лучше изначально не курить  :Big Grin:

----------


## Selena

> Почему нет? Должен же я обеспечить Учителя методическими пособиями.


То есть, попытаетесь продемонстрировать Учителю, что Вы лучше ее знаете, какие методические пособия нужны аудитории?  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

А у меня вот вообще никто квартиру не убирает. Так что я тоже не согласна  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А я не согласна. Мы с мужем по очереди убираем квартиру.


А я вот жене окна мыть и белье вешать не доверяю. Она маленькая. Вдруг шлепнется!?

----------


## Штелп

> Ну не может быть равных прав


Равные права и свободы уже закреплены законодательно: сюда пожалуйста




> Сначала равноправно работаем до самых родов, а потом героически спасаем удушаемых пуповиной детей.


Факт работы женщины при беременности, не гарантирует удушение пуповиной  ,- даже если Артёму Тараненко пришлось героически спасать их, как следует из его поста.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А у меня вот вообще никто квартиру не убирает. Так что я тоже не согласна


Хочешь тебе знакомого таджика пришлю? Он за еду тебе что хочешь сделает. только водки не наливай.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Факт работы женщины при беременности, не гарантирует удушение пуповиной  ,- даже если Артёму Тараненко пришлось героически спасать их, как следует из его поста.


О! ДолгОнько не было. Ружьишко сдавать ходили? :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> А я не согласна. Мы с мужем по очереди убираем квартиру.


Воот. Фениминизм - это не наделение женщин мужскими правами - это перераспределение обязанностей.  :Smilie:  Надо мужчин об этом предупреждать заранее.

----------


## Аньезка

> А я вот жене окна мыть и белье вешать не доверяю. Она маленькая. Вдруг шлепнется!?


C твоим то ростом - сам бог велег окна мыть.  :Smilie:  (мой супруг тоже моет окна  :Wink:  )
А вот с бельем все легче - мы его сушим на специальной металлической раскладухе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Воот. Фениминизм - это не наделение женщин мужскими правами - это перераспределение обязанностей.  Надо мужчин об этом предупреждать заранее.


Точчна и сразу отделять яб органы от юм органов. И каналы на разных сушилках сушить  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вот с бельем все легче - мы его сушим на специальной металлической раскладухе.


Вот наша кошка бы такому девайсу порадовалась  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Точчна и сразу отделять яб органы от юм органов. И каналы на разных сушилках сушить


Ну почему вы всё к каналам и пиписькам сводите?

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну почему вы всё в каналам и пиписькам сводите?


По-артемовому, разное расположение каналов у М и Ж определяет их разное положение в социуме.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Карму асфальтоукладчицы можно отчистить и иными способами


могли бы, то давно бы отчистили.

я работал на кирпичном заводе и кирпичи укладывали в основном женщины, других вариантов в этом городе у них не было. а потом им кирпичами зарплату давали и они еще торговали этим кирпичом, чтобы детей кормить.
кирпич кстати шел тогда на Храм Хориста Спасителя в Москве, Лужков кидал за кирпич не деньги, а квартиры (надо полагать что строили квартиры компании его жены), кои шли руководству завода. Вот такие кармические клубки.

если вспомните эту ангельскую хритианскую страну с монополистами на газ, нефть, электроэнергию и одинаковой ставкой налога для всех, то сами скажете что в этой стране еще не скоро будут человеческие условия жизни для большинства.

 Поездите на Петушинской электричке утром и вечером по два часа туда и обратно после 8 час рабочего дня, посмотрите на женщин в электричке и поймете что по карме им еще не скоро уйти от этого выматывающего образа жизни.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну почему вы всё в каналам и пиписькам сводите?


Потому что мой Учитель учит меня объединять все, тут же мне предлагают все поделить на кучку от М и кучку от Ж и относиться к нему равноправно  :Big Grin:  Вот кто нас мужиков на форуме поздравил с недавно прошедшим Международным мужским днем? А вас вот попробуй не поздравь  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> могли бы, то давно бы отчистили.
> 
> я работал на кирпичном заводе и кирпичи укладывали в основном женщины, других вариантов в этом городе у них не было. а потом им кирпичами зарплату давали и они еще торговали этим кирпичом, чтобы детей кормить.


 Ну хоть детей то не кирпичами кормили. :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По-артемовому, разное расположение каналов у М и Ж определяет их разное положение в социуме.


По-артемовому, если их разделить и рассматривать в отдельности, добром это не кончится.  :Smilie:  Ты же требуешь уровнять печень в правах с желудком и лечить одинаково клизьмами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> По-артемовому, если их разделить и рассматривать в отдельности, добром это не кончится.  Ты же требуешь уровнять печень в правах с желудком.


Нет, мне просто не понятно, почему печень должна ходить в офис, а желудок мыть полы, а не наоборот. Кто установил такое правило?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет, мне просто не понятно, почему печень должна ходить в офис, а желудок мыть полы, а не наоборот. Кто установил такое правило?


тот же, кто установил, что функцией печени является очистка от всякой дряни, а желудка обработки пищи. И требовать от желудка чтобы он помогал печени обезвреживать алкоголь вместо всасывания оного - занятие неблагодарное  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

Атрем, а вот скажи, пожалуйста, судя по теме в разделе Биржа труда, ты в данный момент находишься в поисках работы. Насколько ваша семья сейчас стабильно себя ощущает, при том что был один единственный источник дохода и тот пропал?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Совершенно нестабильно и я решаю эту проблему, как ответственный за добычу мамонтов. И я считаю, что лучше пусть моя жена питательно меня напитает, нежели устроится на дополнительные тыщ 10 в палатку.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Совершенно нестабильно и я решаю эту проблему, как ответственный за добычу мамонтов. И я считаю, что лучше пусть моя жена питательно меня напитает, нежели устроится на дополнительные тыщ 10 в палатку.


А если, не дай бог, кормилец помрет раньше времени?
Я просто пробыла одно время домохозяйкой, в первом браке...и меня трясло от мысли, что с мужем что-то может случиться, а у меня, учитывая трехлетнюю отсидку дома, хватит возможности только на заработок мытьем полов. Это очень стремное ощущение, trust me.

----------


## Буль

> А если, не дай бог, кормилец помрет раньше времени?
> Я просто пробыла одно время домохозяйкой, в первом браке...и меня трясло от мысли, что с мужем что-то может случиться, а у меня, учитывая трехлетнюю отсидку дома, хватит возможности только на заработок мытьем полов. Это очень стремное ощущение, trust me.


Уважаемая Aniezka, против чего конкретно Вы возражаете? В этой стране права мужчин и женщин законодательно уравнены, любая женщина имеет возможность достичь всего того, чего могут достичь мужчины (ну, только разве высшая мера уголовного наказания женщинам почему-то не доступна). Феминизм уже победил. Epic win.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> 50 лет даже не поколение. Здесь даже спорить не о чем.
> Подождите столько же сколько развивалась цивилизация - увидите результат.
> 
> Если прошло уже 50 лет, а даже в вашем сознании все ещё ничего не изменилось, то как что-то может измениться в материальном мире?



 Стоп, стоп, стоп. Секундочку.!!!!
 Протестую. Налицо подмена исходных данных выдвинутой когда то теории.


 Разнообразные феминистические движения примерно в 20-30 годы выдвигали теорию, что де женщина имеет равные с мужчиной, данные природой(от рождения) психологические способности(ментальные, творческие эмоциональные и т. д.). Это умеренные феминистки придерживались таких воззрений.
 Крайние же утверждают, что на самом деле, мужчина, самец, примитивное и убогое существо, способное только оплодотворять самок, и убивать себе подобных. А только в женской натуре сосредоточенны офигенные, дремлющие естессно, творческие силы. И она находиться на куда более высокой ступени эволюционной лестницы по ментальным и прочим психическим характеристикам.

 И те и другие ничего не заявляли, что женщинам нужно *несколько поколений*, что бы стать вровень с мужчинами.

 И только в связи с курьёзными историческими обстоятельствами, случилось так, что мужчины подавляют женщин, и всячески не дают им развиваться творчески и духовно. Затрудняя доступ к образованию культуре, бизнесу и творчеству. Естессно боясь с ихой стороны нехилой конкуренции.

 Вот, заявляли они, дайте нам равные права в сфере образования, культуры, творчества, бизнеса и прочих философий. Мы вам козлам вонючим покажем. 

 Дали.
 А деньги где, Зин?

 Хде вневременные и внепространственные проявления могучего творящего женского духа Вселенной?
 Перис Хилтон и Ксюша Собчак, надо думать.




> 50 лет даже не поколение


 Вообщето это уже 2 или три поколения.

 Мне думается в прошлом веке человечество таки провело грандиозный эксперимент, на радость ли , или горе феминискам. 
 Дало женщинам все возможности  проявить себя.
 Но выходе увы, -пшик.
 Эксперимент был достаточно жестоким, и сопоставим по жертвам с фашизмом и коммунизмом. Но очевидно он был необходим.

 Результаты налицо. И оставаясь неисправимым оптимистом, я думаю, многие власть придержащие в этом мире, уже понимают что с этим надо как можно быстрее завязывать. И завяжут. Быстро не получится, понятно.
 Ибо при всех очевидных глупостях вытворяемых людьми, инстинкт самосохранения остаётся главной движущей силой человечества.

 Как бы с ума не сходили западные демократы и либералы, квоту женщинам в парламентах и правительствах так и не дали. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Уважаемая Aniezka, против чего конкретно Вы возражаете? В этой стране права мужчин и женщин законодательно уравнены, любая женщина имеет возможность достичь всего того, чего могут достичь мужчины (ну, только разве высшая мера уголовного наказания женщинам почему-то не доступна). Феминизм уже победил. Epic win.


Всего лишь против мужского шовинизма на бытовом уровне.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А если, не дай бог, кормилец помрет раньше времени?
> Я просто пробыла одно время домохозяйкой, в первом браке...и меня трясло от мысли, что с мужем что-то может случиться, а у меня, учитывая трехлетнюю отсидку дома, хватит возможности только на заработок мытьем полов. Это очень стремное ощущение, trust me.


Ань, а тебя не трясет от мысли, что что-то может стрястись и с кормильцем и с тобой и позаботиться будет некому? Это называется сансара и она беспощадна и к феминисткам, и к домохозяйкам в равной степени.  :Smilie:

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Всего лишь против мужского шовинизма на бытовом уровне.


Ань, ты работаешь? ну и работай дальше. Али кто запрещает? Даже можешь устроиться укладчицей шпал или заняться штангой. Слова никто не скажет. Но требовать равенства прав печени и желудка - значит кого-то из них убить. Уважения - ради бога, но равенство неравного - это глупо

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, ты работаешь? ну и работай дальше. Али кто запрещает? Даже можешь устроиться укладчицей шпал или заняться штангой. Слова никто не скажет. Но требовать равенства прав печени и желудка - значит кого-то из них убить. Уважения - ради бога, но равенство неравного - это глупо


А можно без метафор о печени и желудке узнать, в чем конкретно ты видишь неравенство женщины и мужчины, окромя физических моментов и каналов.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## куру хунг

> А можно без метафор о печени и желудке узнать, в чем конкретно ты видишь неравенство женщины и мужчины, окромя физических моментов и каналов.


 Думалка тоже иначе устроенна.

----------


## Аньезка

> Думалка тоже иначе устроенна.


Не знаю, что ты имеешь в виду, хотя предполагаю... 

Не могу согласиться, потому что летала самолетом, пилотом которого была женщина, лечилась у блестящего врача-женщины,  училась у известных профессоров-женщин, работала под руководством женщин....список можно долго продолжать. С думалкой у них все в порядке. Получше некоторых мужчин.

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.11.2010), Neroli (07.11.2010), Vladiimir (07.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Ань, а правда за что ты борешься? Без упреков, просто поделись. Ты и муж оба работаете, оба хозяйством занимаетесь, у вас торжество равноправия.  :Smilie:  За равные права в Дхарме? Или хочешь жену Тараненко трудоустроить? )))))

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, а правда за что ты борешься? Без упреков, просто поделись. Ты и муж оба работаете, оба хозяйством занимаетесь, у вас торжество равноправия.  За равные права в Дхарме? Или хочешь жену Тараненко трудоустроить? )))))


А не знаю. Просто бесит такое отношение некоторых индивидов  :Big Grin:  Пойду с собачкой погуляю.

----------


## Neroli

> Думалка тоже иначе устроенна.


и только мужчна способен изобрести нацизм, например.

----------


## Ersh

Я вот, если честно, никогда не понимал, почему все разговоры такого рода непременно переходят на борьбу с каким-то "феминизмом", о котором никто толком из собеседников ничего не знает, когда в 99% процентов случаев речь идет об элементарной вежливости и уважении к другому человеческому существу.

----------

PampKin Head (07.11.2010), Аньезка (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А можно без метафор о печени и желудке узнать, в чем конкретно ты видишь неравенство женщины и мужчины, окромя физических моментов и каналов.


Ты никогда не слышала, что в снайпера лучше набирать женщин и почему?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Лакшми

В неравенстве я вижу много пользы  :Wink: , и в буддийском неравенстве тоже. В монашеских десциплинах и философии женщины на заднем плане, но в Тантре они дакини мудрости. 
Мужское начало-метод, активность, женское - мудрость. По моему все нормально, и даже прекрасно :Kiss: .
 Надеюсь мои будующие дети вырастут без мечт о равноправии  :Smilie:  и будут счастливы такими, какие они есть.
Для практики не впринципиален пол, важно сострадание, понимание пустоты, отречение... Эти качества доступны и мальчикам, и девочкам.
Изобрел нацизм мужчина, также как и электричество, пинецилин и тд. Надо признать, что большенство открытий пренадлежит все-таки мужчинам. Наверное у них думалка по другому устроена  :Cool:  Нацизму, как и разным другим ..цизмам женщины тоже следуют. Гнев, неведенье и привязаность есть почти у всех, черное и белое не имеет пола, ИМХО, также как и добродетель и Просветление.

----------

Буль (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А не знаю. Просто бесит


Вот тут можно было остановиться  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Не знаю, что ты имеешь в виду, хотя предполагаю... 
> 
> Не могу согласиться, потому что летала самолетом, пилотом которого была женщина, лечилась у блестящего врача-женщины,  училась у известных профессоров-женщин, работала под руководством женщин....список можно долго продолжать. С думалкой у них все в порядке. Получше некоторых мужчин.


Различие в физиологии и психологии - *благо* и я могу добавить к Вашему перечислению свой пример: счастливо женат на Богине(не выходит по другому видеть мою драгоценную супругу)! И закреплённое законом между полами *равенство прав и свобод* то-же благо, а вот дальше, сообразно карме,предпочтениям и личной направленности, все(и М, и Ж)творят свою жизнь сами.  Не переживайте Вы из-за Курухунга, он может слов других не знает или из игривости так..

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> и только мужчна способен изобрести нацизм, например.


И только благодаря женщине его родившей??
Может всё-же дело не в расположении половых органов, а в чём-то другом?
Самсара даст множество примеров для *любой* спорящей стороны.
Мужчина и женщина хотят одного и того-же, и только в *сотрудничестве* могут этого добиться за время своей жизни!

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В неравенстве я вижу много пользы , и в буддийском неравенстве тоже. В монашеских десциплинах и философии женщины на заднем плане, но в Тантре они дакини мудрости. 
> Мужское начало-метод, активность, женское - мудрость. .


Хорошо сказано, только в буддизме и мужчины практикуют дакинь и женщины мужские (вроде) идамы.  Нет тут никакого неравенства. Иначе было бы логично на посвящениях дакинь выгонять мужчин из зала и наоброт.

----------


## Neroli

> А не знаю. Просто бесит такое отношение некоторых индивидов.


Каких именно?  :Big Grin:  Вспомни тебя мужчины модератором совсем недавно выбрали. Очень показательно. Чего ты еще хочешь?  :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Буль (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Каких именно?  Вспомни тебя мужчины модератором совсем недавно выбрали. Очень показательно. Чего ты еще хочешь?


Во-во-во. И в этом моменте сексизм почему-то нравился  :Big Grin:

----------


## Лакшми

> Хорошо сказано, только в буддизме и мужчины практикуют дакинь и женщины мужские (вроде) идамы.  Нет тут никакого неравенства. Иначе было бы логично на посвящениях дакинь выгонять мужчин из зала и наоброт.


Я не в этом смысле, а что в одних местах  женщин отодвигают, типа низшее рождение и тд, зато в других возвышают (  :Wink: не сильно выше мужчин ), но все-таки ! В целом странная тема, из серии "Что для буддистов лучше, день или ночь ? ".

----------


## Neroli

> Во-во-во. И в этом моменте сексизм почему-то нравился


Не, не согласна, я считаю это проявлением равностного отношения как раз. Если бы в выборах имел место сексизм - выбрали бы любую девушку, а это, имхо, не так.

----------


## Штелп

> Во-во-во. И в этом моменте сексизм почему-то нравился


Судите по результатам- Аниезка отказалась от модераторства, а мужское внимание и проявление сексизма две большие разницы...

----------


## Буль

> Всего лишь против мужского шовинизма на бытовом уровне.


Извините, я даже не могу понять что это такое и почему против этого нужно возражать на форуме?

----------

ElenaK (08.11.2010), Neroli (07.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Не могу согласиться, потому что летала самолетом, пилотом которого была женщина, лечилась у блестящего врача-женщины,  училась у известных профессоров-женщин, работала под руководством женщин....список можно долго продолжать. С думалкой у них все в порядке. Получше некоторых мужчин.


Сравнивать лучших представителей своего вида с "некоторыми" представителями другого вида - это как бэ симптоматично...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Знаки пяти скверн умножатся, когда продолжительность жизни людей станет равняться пятидесяти годам. В это время еще более усилятся проявления Мары и придет его манифестация в виде ужасного Царя. Этот правитель зажжет подобно огню все пять клеш, они забурлят подобно бешеному потоку, закружатся как вихрь. В особенности он будет привязан к вещам и женщинам. Силой низкого происхождения Царь и женщина объединятся, божества и наги, охраняющие учение Будды, будут разгневаны и нашлют проклятье, приведут в упадок силу его добродетели и вовлекут в низкие деяния. Царь попадет под влияние женщины, нарушит мирской закон, его сановники начнут притеснять и введут в вечную кабалу города и селения. Царский закон будет нарушен и начнут совершаться скверные поступки, споры, раздоры, войны. Сила усердия придет в упадок, сила привязанности к материальным вещам возрастет неимоверно. Низкорожденные сановники попадут под влияние своих женщин и доведут до конца разрушение мирского закона, и появится Царь, который полностью его разрушит. В это время благороднорожденные женщины не смогут выносить такую свиту правителя, сила их добродетелей, как царских жен, придет в упадок, их удача и власть окажется в руках сановников, это приведет к внутреннему столкновению и противоречию с мирским законом. Люди оставят благороднорожденного царя и поставят над собой дурного владыку. В это время хранители и хранительницы мирского закона не будут его соблюдать, их власть будет полностью находиться в руках должностных лиц, и мирской закон будет полностью подчиняться их произволу. В это время будет совершено множество казней, сановники будут шагать по головам, истинное и ложное слово будут уравнены, желание получать взятки, оброк и выкуп будет повсеместным. Темнота, мрак и всеобщее разложение, приход этих вещей, — это знаки полного уничтожения мирского закона. Обещание, договор, клятва, буква закона не будут иметь никакой силы и влияния на сановников. Пустословие и обман распространятся повсеместно, погоня за славой будет наиболее характерным явлением, ложь и правда смешаются, как молоко и кровь, как тайное и грубое, и невозможно будет их разделить. Хранители закона, обретя власть, сразу будут становиться угнетателями. Общность людей распадется, связь между правителем и народом будет разорвана. В это время царь будет испытывать зависть к собственности своих сановников, а сановники будут испытывать зависть к собственности хранителей закона, а хранители закона будут испытывать зависть к собственности хранителей областей. Понятие закона, стыда, совести будут утеряны. Жители районов не будут доверять словам своего управляющего, управляющий районов не будет доверять словам хранителей закона, а хранители закона не будут доверять словам сановников, а сановники не будут слушать слова царя. Царь и сановники будут слушаться только своих жен, и власть будет принадлежать женам, попадет в их руки. Все вступят на ложный путь нарушения всех правил, взаимосвязь элементов рухнет и проявятся бесчисленные недоброжелательные поступки живых существ, — все это знаки пяти скверн.
    В это время все демоны темной стороны раскроют свою пасть и сознание людей станет неустойчивым, запылает пламя пяти страстей и все позабудут закон, перепутаются друзья и враги, добро и зло, добродетель и грех, господин и слуга, правила поведения и действия, все совершаемые поступки, устная речь и традиционные тексты, украшения и одежда, пища и питье, стремление к наживе, все станет изменчивым, легкомысленным, поверхностным, — это знаки крушения мирского закона.
    Отбросив старинные традиции, станут действовать низкорожденные, питать гнев к слабым и мягкосердечным, к гневным, злобным существам будут питать пристрастие, забудут благодарность, долг перед предками и родителями, отвернутся от Трех Драгоценностей, будут стремиться к недобродетельным вещам.
    Сквернословие, пустая болтовня, заискивание перед сильным, угнетение бедного, презрение к благим качествам; разрыв устной традиции, передачи учения, обычаев и т. д.; стремление к новым друзьям, отрицание старых законов, всеобщее пустословие; отказ от опоры на мудрецов, мужчины и женщины будут говорить только о страсти, сексуальных заботах, отказавшись от священных вещей и текстов, будут заботиться только об украшениях и безделушках, — это знаки времени пяти скверн.
    Отказавшись от почитания священных мест и храмов — объектов Прибежища, будут почитать лживых стариков, не ища Прибежища в несравненном Ламе, будут возносить хвалу омраченным и свирепым воителям. Не почитая океан добродетельных наставников, развивающих учение Шакьямуни, будут почитать внешних шаманов и людей, исповедующих неверные взгляды. Разорвав поток благих дел, почитание Трех Драгоценностей, будут совершать массовые убийства множества животных; перестанут поддерживать закон, верных подданных, сановников, обратятся к разным проходимцам, грабящим народ. Появятся стражи закона, которые будут угнетать своих беззащитных подданных, настоящие проявления Мары. В это время головы отцам будут сносить их дети, а головы детей — их отцы, собственность отца будет отнята сыновьями, а сыновей — отцами, отцы и дети станут врагами, мать и дети столкнутся из-за имущества и станут врагами. Будет множество страданий, дети, плоть от плоти своих родителей, забыв о своем долге признательности, связавшись с чужими людьми, пойдут грабить и убивать своих родителей, будут поносить, бить друг друга, видеть друг в друге врагов. Муж и жена, разделившись, станут заводить тяжбу и раздел имущества, господин женится на служанке, госпожа возьмет в мужья слугу. Понятие стыда будет потеряно, все перемешается таким образом: родовые традиции, чистота крови будут потеряны. Человеческая порода станет низкой, будет совершаться множество скверных деяний, добро и зло сольются, в тех, к кому нужно питать благодарность, станут видеть врагов. Станут следовать и восхищаться свирепыми существами, разоряющими страну, будут войны, гнев, раздоры, сильный поработит слабого, власть будут держать женщины, мудрых будут считать лжецами, глупцов — глашатаями истины. Благие качества будут принимать за недостаток, головы у людей пойдут кругом от множества всяких изменений. Те, кто ищет духовный путь, познаёт ум, практикует искренне, от всего сердца, станут редки, как дневные звезды. Даже если найдутся святые наставники духовного пути, то добродетель тех людей будет так мала, что они не станут даже почитать их. Священные клятвы будут позабыты и потеряны. Увидя различных проповедников ложных взглядов, так как мала их добродетель, соберутся к ним и станут восхвалять их. Будут много говорить о Священной Дхарме, но мало осуществлять ее. В это время сила Защитников светлой стороны станет уменьшаться, а сила Мары, демонов темной стороны, станет увеличиваться. Неправильная практика Дхармы — это накопление собственности, желание почета и славы от людей. Сила Мары создаст препятствия святым существам и им будет трудно находить пищу и питье, будет очень много больных и слабых. Кроме того, будет много препятствий для почитания Трех Драгоценностей верующими людьми, возникающими от силы Мары и различных отрицательных явлений. И эти люди отвратят ум от практики и стремления к Трем Драгоценностям и будут считать их неистинными. Храмы и монастыри будут превращены в места раздора и стоянки для войск, в бойни. Будут убивать живых существ и их кровью почитать Три Драгоценности.
    Люди этого времени будут очень недалекими, с малой глубиной осознания и острым интеллектом, с плохой памятью, легкомысленные и рассеянные, с очень малой ясностью, с короткой жизнью, бедные, с большими страстями, с грубыми понятиями, изменчивые, непостоянные. Сегодня друзья, завтра враги, то сознающие, то забывающие осознанное, многословные. Будут совершенствоваться оружие, способы войны, будут восхваляться войны, женщины будут стремиться к мужскому, а мужчины к женскому, монахи будут искать женщин. В это время путы сдерживания людей, законы государства разорвутся. Учение Будды придет в упадок, пять скверн умножатся.
    Таковы знаки прихода этого времени. Видя такие поступки, мое сердце нищей йогини трепещет, ум приходит в смятение, мир колышется, волосы на теле встают дыбом: не забывайте сказанного мной, держите это в памяти, не проповедуйте об этом, храните в глубине ваших сердец."

Мачиг Лабдрон Отсекая надежду и страх

----------

Лакшми (08.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не, не согласна, я считаю это проявлением равностного отношения как раз. Если бы в выборах имел место сексизм - выбрали бы любую девушку, а это, имхо, не так.


На выборах других девушек я не помню, а головокружительный успех с овациями, мол "Анька давай! Шай-бу, шай-бу!" помню  :Smilie: ))))))))))))

----------


## Neroli

> На выборах других девушек я не помню, а головокружительный успех с овациями, мол "Анька давай! Шай-бу, шай-бу!" помню ))))))))))))


Артем, ну вы хоть на секунду предположите, что может существовать личная симпатия не на основании одинаковости пиписек и каналов.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Штелп

> На выборах других девушек я не помню, а головокружительный успех с овациями, мол "Анька давай! Шай-бу, шай-бу!" помню ))))))))))))


Вы-ж коварный и обещали "длинными руками" ей помочь, а сейчас- это и есть "длинная помощь" ??

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, ну вы хоть на секунду предположите, что может существовать личная симпатия не на основании одинаковости пиписек и каналов.


Уж и побебебекать нельзя!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Ты никогда не слышала, что в снайпера лучше набирать женщин и почему?


Посмотрела в инете:




> Женщины стреляют лучше мужчин. Дело даже не в том, что они не пьют и не курят. Психофизиологически женщины намного более приспособлены к работе в экстремальных условиях, чем мужчины. Порог терпения женщин выше мужского. Физиологическая выносливость и приспосабливаемость женского организма по эффективности не сопоставима с мужской. Женщины обладают более обостренными системами восприятия, в частности, повышенным в потенциале ночным зрением, слухом и обонянием. У них мгновенно срабатывает боевая интуиция, изначально заложенная природой. Женщины невероятно наблюдательны.
> 
> Женщина, психологически заранее подготовленная к ведению боевых действий, не испытывает на поле боя чувства растерянности. При выполнении поставленной боевой задачи женщины работают (именно работают) собранно, целенаправленно и безжалостно. Боевая работа производится четко, исполнительно и аккуратно. Женщины-военнослужащие очень четко относятся к выполнению служебных инструкций, не отступая от них ни на шаг. К процессу снайперской стрельбы женщины относятся очень аккуратно и тщательно, так же, как к выполнению постоянной инструкции, поэтому они более обучаемы стрельбе, чем мужчины. К процессу маскировки женщины относятся творчески, с невероятной изобретательностью, этот процесс очень органичен для них. Результативность действий женщины-снайпера будет всегда выше, чем у снайпера-мужчины. В боевой практике женщины более осторожны, при ранениях - более живучи. 
> 
> http://whoissniper.narod.ru/2/2.html


А теперь объясни мне, почему наше место на кухне?  :EEK!:  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

А кто-то принуждает вас к пребыванию на кухне?

----------

Neroli (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> А ваше место на кухне?


Мой вопрос был адресован конкретно Артему, который писал в этой теме, что феминизм - зло.

----------


## Neroli

> Мой вопрос был адресован конкретно Артему, который писал в этой теме, что феминизм - зло.


Да ниче не зло, это он бебебекал.  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> А теперь объясни мне, почему наше место на кухне?


Вот-же.. 
Наше(в смысле мужчин+женщин) общее место- самсара, никто никого, ни куда- не загоняет в плане места, а если загоняет, то есть доброе слово и пистолет творящие чудеса! Шовинизм не бытовой, он "игровой" в данном случае. 
Аниезка- не ведитесь на провокации...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мой вопрос был адресован конкретно Артему, который писал в этой теме, что феминизм - зло.


Ань, "феминизм зло" и "Аня, твое место на кухне" фразы неравнозначные  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Стоп, стоп, стоп. Секундочку.!!!!
>  Протестую. Налицо подмена исходных данных выдвинутой когда то теории.
> 
> 
>  Разнообразные феминистические движения примерно в 20-30 годы выдвигали теорию, что де женщина имеет равные с мужчиной, данные природой(от рождения) психологические способности(ментальные, творческие эмоциональные и т. д.). Это умеренные феминистки придерживались таких воззрений.
>  Крайние же утверждают, что на самом деле, мужчина, самец, примитивное и убогое существо, способное только оплодотворять самок, и убивать себе подобных. А только в женской натуре сосредоточенны офигенные, дремлющие естессно, творческие силы. И она находиться на куда более высокой ступени эволюционной лестницы по ментальным и прочим психическим характеристикам.


Да нет же, не этим они занимаются. Они занимаются вопросами угнетения женщин.
Например в некоторых странах Африки традиционно проводятся операции по обрезанию девочек. В возрасте примерно 6ти лет вроде девочкам ножницами без наркоза в антисанитарных условиях отрезают клитор и половые губы. Если этого не сделать, то её никто не возьмет замуж, от нее откажется семья и в общем в итоге она просто останется одна и не выживет. Многие девочки умирают от этой операции. Все девочки на всю жизнь остаются калеками и не способны испытывать удовольствие, а только постоянную боль, которая усиливается при половом акте.
Или против сексуального рабства. Ни для кого ни секрет что проституция , не добровольная, повально распространена во всем мире. Тысячи сексуальных рабынь сейчас не по своей воле находятся в рабстве с развитых странах, не в странах третьего мира. И общественность это молчаливо одобряет и даже поддерживает проституцию и производство порнографии.
Или в мусульманских странах девочку могут просто сжечь дома родители или облить кислотой, если она не подчиняется,или убить при рождении, потому что девочка это обуза.
В Ирландии последний приют Магдалены закрылся в 1980 что ли году...мы уже давно летали в космос, а в Ирландии девушку могли на всю жизнь закрыть в монастырь с тюремными условиями потому что ...ну например её изнасиловали, или она слишком красивая. При этом никакого суда или какой-либо другой гражданской процедуры не применялось.
Просто родственники или соседи привезли и оставили. И государство поддерживало. 
В некоторых странах существует такой способ развлечения. как охота на женщин из низких слоев населения. Ну просто вывезти в пустыню, выпустить и гнать как зверька, а потом пристрелить. 
Во многих странах за равный труд женщины и сейчас получают значительно меньше денег, чем мужчины.
и т.д....
Это реальные проблемы неравенства, которые и сейчас существуют в обществе. А не кто умнее.
А когда вы сводите все к спорам о том кто умнее , теша свое самолюбие. вы как бы замыливаете взгляд на эти реальные проблемы.
Конечно тем кто не хочет что бы эти проблемы поднимались это выгодно. Конечно это будет поддерживаться разными способами.

Что касается уровня развития...то для меня показатель развитости это способность глубоко уважать в других людях человека и равное себе существо. Независимо от пола, расы, вероисповедания и национальности.
если этого нет, то ни о каком уровне развития мы говорить не можем вообще. Потому что это показатель развития человека как человека.

----------

Neroli (07.11.2010), Selena (07.11.2010), Аньезка (07.11.2010), Нагфа (07.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Штелп

> Мой вопрос был адресован конкретно Артему, который писал в этой теме, что феминизм - зло.


Феминизм- инструмент, пользуясь которым, женщин активнее эксплуатируют. Правительствам нужен трудовой ресурс(мужчины плавно вымирают) и восполнить его на ровном месте за счёт женщин, используя женщин и "феминизм" проще и надёжнее , нежели поиск другого выхода..
Он не зло, а инструмент.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да нет же, не этим они занимаются. Они занимаются вопросами угнетения женщин.


Трудно понять, как это у мужчин получается угнетать женщин. Вроде способности от природы равные. И права давно уже равные, в Штатах у женщин давно уже перевес в правах (де-факто). А женщин всё угнетают и угнетают, всё-то они жалуются.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, "феминизм зло" и "Аня, твое место на кухне" фразы неравнозначные


Фразы "наше (читай "женщин") место на кухне" и "Аня, твое место на кухне" также неравнозначные  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Трудно понять, как это у мужчин получается угнетать женщин. Вроде способности от природы равные. И права давно уже равные, в Штатах у женщин давно уже перевес в правах (де-факто). А женщин всё угнетают и угнетают, всё-то они жалуются.


Вы либо не прочитали мой пост, либо простите вы странный.

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Трудно понять, как это у мужчин получается угнетать женщин. Вроде способности от природы равные. И права давно уже равные, в Штатах у женщин давно уже перевес в правах (де-факто). А женщин всё угнетают и угнетают, всё-то они жалуются.


Действительно трудно понять, почему большинство сексуальных рабынь (которых очень много из России), которых никто не лечит, а используют и выкидывают на улицу.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> "    .........Люди этого времени будут очень недалекими, с малой глубиной осознания и острым интеллектом, с плохой памятью, легкомысленные и рассеянные, с очень малой ясностью, с короткой жизнью, бедные, с большими страстями, с грубыми понятиями, изменчивые, непостоянные. Сегодня друзья, завтра враги, то сознающие, то забывающие осознанное, многословные. Будут совершенствоваться оружие, способы войны, будут восхваляться войны, женщины будут стремиться к мужскому, а мужчины к женскому, монахи будут искать женщин. В это время путы сдерживания людей, законы государства разорвутся. Учение Будды придет в упадок, пять скверн умножатся.
>     Таковы знаки прихода этого времени. Видя такие поступки, мое сердце нищей йогини трепещет, ум приходит в смятение, мир колышется, волосы на теле встают дыбом: не забывайте сказанного мной, держите это в памяти, не проповедуйте об этом, храните в глубине ваших сердец."
> 
> Мачиг Лабдрон Отсекая надежду и страх


при всем уважении к Мажиг Лабдрон странны мне эти строки. А в ее времена было по другому?
или пока что рано об этом напоминать на форуме поскольку не пришли эти времена?

----------


## Нагфа

> имеет ли для Вас значение пол Учителя?


вряд ли. Пока просто не встречалась с женщиной-учителем. 
читала кое что Тэхэн Сыним, не почувствовала разницы в каких то способностях. Говорят в Корее она достаточно известна как учитель

----------


## PampKin Head

Если я умираю от жажды, то мне все равно, кто меня напоит: мужчина, женщина, гей, лесбиянка или зоофил.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Действительно трудно понять, почему большинство сексуальных рабынь (которых очень много из России), которых никто не лечит, а используют и выкидывают на улицу.


Поищите, пожалуйста, статистику по современному рабству. Она есть. Рабство имеет большие масштабы, сексуальная эксплуатация женщин там составляет лишь часть. Остальное--трудовая эксплуатация и торговля органами. Так что если уж бороться, дорогие бабоньки, так боритесь с рабством вообще, чем тянуть одеяло на свою сторону.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Да нет же, не этим они занимаются. Они занимаются вопросами угнетения женщин.
> Например в некоторых странах Африки традиционно проводятся операции по обрезанию девочек. ............
> 
> Ни для кого ни секрет что проституция , не добровольная, повально распространена во всем мире. .........
> 
> Или в мусульманских странах девочку могут просто сжечь дома ...............
> 
> а в Ирландии девушку могли на всю жизнь закрыть в монастырь с тюремными условиями потому что 
> 
> ...


вообще то тема "женщины в буддизме" :Cool:  при чем тут мусульманские клиторы :Mad: , сжигания, :Cry:  закрывания в монастырь :EEK!: , равный труд? или мужчины и женщины в буддизме одинаково рассеяны? :Big Grin:

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Так что если уж бороться, дорогие бабоньки, так боритесь с рабством вообще, чем тянуть одеяло на свою сторону.


давайте, с чего начать, как Вы думаете?

----------


## Zom

Абалдеть.. за день на 10 листов раздуть тему.. это по-моему рекорд ))

----------

Pema Sonam (08.11.2010), Raudex (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> давайте, с чего начать, как Вы думаете?


С практики 6-ти парамит. Больше ничего не скажу, так как это буддийский форум.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если я умираю от жажды, то мне все равно, кто меня напоит: мужчина, женщина, гей, лесбиянка или зоофил.


Грудничку это тоже пофигу, но даже не всякая женщина будет способна накормить его в этот момент  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Абалдеть.. за день на 10 листов раздуть тему.. это по-моему рекорд ))


*гордиццо*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

Флудерство не повод для гордости  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Поищите, пожалуйста, статистику по современному рабству. Она есть. Рабство имеет большие масштабы, сексуальная эксплуатация женщин там составляет лишь часть. Остальное--трудовая эксплуатация и торговля органами. Так что если уж бороться, дорогие бабоньки, так боритесь с рабством вообще, чем тянуть одеяло на свою сторону.


Как-то мой одногруппник попал в Португалию на заре Перестройки. Его друзья работали на радио, куда для интервью был приглашен товарищ Алваро Куньял (генсек КП Португалии). Макса попросили придумать вопрос, который срежет генсека. Он звучал так: "Вы много говорите об эксплуатации человека человеком в капиталистических странах. А что Вы можете сказать об эксплуатации человека государством при социализме?"  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Флудерство не повод для гордости


Ну никто ж не скаже: "Фиг ли ты, Артем, ленишься? Шел бы практику поделал"  :Smilie:  Вот видишь, Аня, а был бы тетечкой, боролся бы с депрессией шоколадом  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> вообще то тема "женщины в буддизме" при чем тут мусульманские клиторы, сжигания, закрывания в монастырь, равный труд? или мужчины и женщины в буддизме одинаково рассеяны?


Это мы про феминизм уже говорим тут.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это мы про феминизм уже говорим тут.


Хитренькие. Уже сотни лет обрезания без наркоза ржавым ножом еврейским мальчикам не приплетешь  :Big Grin:  Чуть что, так: "Чик-чик мы в доомикеее"  :Big Grin:

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну никто ж не скаже: "Фиг ли ты, Артем, ленишься? Шел бы практику поделал"  Вот видишь, Аня, а был бы тетечкой, боролся бы с депрессией шоколадом


Подарю при случае Наде розги. Чтобы единственный кормилец на форуме не просиживал  :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Этэйла

> Ань, "феминизм зло" и "Аня, твое место на кухне" фразы неравнозначные


Артем, вот и зарабатывайте так, чтоб у нас голова не болела мужчины, мы вам и приготовим  и постираем и детям образование дадим, если вам будет некогда, то наймем како-го нить, чтоб гвоздь забил, потом еще, чтоб пол помыли, посуду(или почистили фильтор от посудомоичной машины), детей малявок понянчили(не наши родители, а ваши)...а мы в свободное время практикой займемся  :Big Grin: ...
А вот любовь, очень образное слово, нам не нужны слова, нам нужны поступки!!!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Подарю при случае Наде розги. Чтобы единственный кормилец на форуме не просиживал


Ой, да ты только обещаешь  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Этэйла, Вы вышли из тени!?!?!?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Это мы про феминизм уже говорим тут.


тогда вам туда
http://www.marbatova.ru/, Маша Арбатова буддистка (вроде), феминистка и вообще обаятельная женщина

вы внесете оживляж на ее форум

----------


## Этэйла

> Этэйла, Вы вышли из тени!?!?!?


Да не была я никогда в тени  :Big Grin:  просто настоящих женщин, как и мужчин осталось маловато, давайте оберегать друг друга, если это возможно и по силам...  :Big Grin:

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> тогда вам туда
> http://www.marbatova.ru/, Маша Арбатова буддистка (вроде), феминистка и вообще обаятельная женщина
> 
> вы внесете оживляж на ее форум


Она очень странная буддистка. Например, она выступает за аборты (и сама сделала несколько). В книгах пишет про какого-то "небесного диспетчера"...  Хотя в целом она мне очень симпатична, но, имхо, насчет буддизма у нее какая-то каша в голове. Я с ней общалась на этом форуме, кстати.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> тогда вам туда
> http://www.marbatova.ru/, Маша Арбатова буддистка (вроде), феминистка и вообще обаятельная женщина
> 
> вы внесете оживляж на ее форум


Зачем Вы хотите Тане плохо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

> Она очень странная буддистка. Например, она выступает за аборты (и сама сделала несколько). В книгах пишет про какого-то "небесного диспетчера"...  Хотя в целом она мне очень симпатична, но, имхо, насчет буддизма у нее какая-то каша в голове. Я с ней общалась на этом форуме, кстати.


Анечка прочла ее несколько книг, но как-то случилось летели в одном самолете, женщина-буддистка, всегда должна оставаться женщиной, а не "ароматами розить", ты поймешь я о чем, трындец, я думала мне это одной тогда показалось, да нет, с ней некие люди тож за километор общаются(уже не в самалете), хотя свою биографию она писанула рановато, а после вышла замуж за индуса... :Big Grin:  возможно тяжеловато ей на Арбате жилось )))

----------


## Аньезка

> Анечка прочла ее несколько книг, но как-то случилось летели в одном самолете, женщина-буддистка, всегда должна оставаться женщиной, а не "ароматами розить", ты поймешь я о чем, трындец, я думала мне это одной тогда показалось, да нет, с ней некие люди тож за километор общаются(уже не в самалете), хотя свою биографию она писанула рановато, а после вышла замуж за индуса... возможно тяжеловато ей на Арбате жилось )))


Ну она же очень тучный человек - у людей такой комплекции очень резкие запахи. А книжки ее я тоже читала - местами прикольно.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Этэйла (07.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Да не была я никогда в тени  просто настоящих женщин, как и мужчин осталось маловато, давайте оберегать друг друга, если это возможно и по силам...


Итересно было бы услышать определение настоящей женщины. Ну и мужчины заодно. Кто эти люди?

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Итересно было бы услышать определение настоящей женщины. Ну и мужчины заодно. Кто эти люди?


Это которые в настоящем  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Это которые в настоящем


ааааа.... семен семеныч  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ой, а почему их мало осталось?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Только женщины могут обсуждать на общедоступном ресурсе и буддийском форуме в частности, как от кого пахнет, и кто за кого замуж вышел  :Wink: 
Предлагаю модераторам стереть бесследно эту тему, как не буддийскую, флудную и холиварную.

----------

Raudex (08.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> ааааа.... семен семеныч 
> 
> ой, а почему их мало осталось?


А это иллюзия)

----------


## Этэйла

> Итересно было бы услышать определение настоящей женщины. Ну и мужчины заодно. Кто эти люди?


С кем по "определению" приятно общаться - это о женщинах, а про мужчин - это как за каменной стеной, в любых обстоятельствах.

Женщина, она всегда женщина и буддизм давайте откиним, просто иногда нам времени не хватает, но это поправимо, еще для практики много времени)))
Мы чем потом-то бум заниматься))) там уж и дети подрастут...
 имхо конечно

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ой, а почему их мало осталось?


Эмансипация женщин. Ну или феминизм  :Big Grin:  Вымираем-с

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Только женщины могут обсуждать на общедоступном ресурсе и буддийском форуме в частности, как от кого пахнет, и кто за кого замуж вышел 
> Предлагаю модераторам стереть бесследно эту тему, как не буддийскую, флудную и холиварную.


Ты хотел сказать: Предлагаю модераторам стереть бесследно эту тему, чтобы она меня не отвлекала, а то я уже целые сутки ее читаю?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Аня, феминизм - зло, Но НЛП - зло вдвойне  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> С кем по "определению" приятно общаться - это о женщинах


я так поняла, что мужчинам не приятно общаться с феминистками. хм.

----------


## Джыш

> Аня, феминизм - зло, Но НЛП - зло вдвойне


Кстати а что такое не НЛП?

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ты хотел сказать: Предлагаю модераторам стереть бесследно эту тему, чтобы она меня не отвлекала, а то я уже целые сутки ее читаю?


Нее, я тока щас ее прочитал  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Нее, я тока щас ее прочитал


сам прочитал, дай другим прочитать.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Аньезка (07.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> я так поняла, что мужчинам не приятно общаться с феминистками. хм.


Посмотрите на меня  :Smilie:  И не забывайте о семье. Я все помню

----------


## Neroli

> Посмотрите на меня  И не забывайте о семье. Я все помню


если на вас, то мужчинам приятно общаться с феминистками, да. не остановишь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> если на вас, то мужчинам приятно общаться с феминистками, да. не остановишь.


Скажем так, в принципе не имеет значения, лишь бы человек был хорошим пока это не создает напряжения.

Но у меня большой запас качественных конденсаторов большой емкости  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (07.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

В стране победившего феминизма Германии если так пойдет дальше немцев будет становиться все меньше и меньше, а феминисткам придется иметь дело не с немцами, а с  не с толерантными турками и арабами. Рост феминизма ведет к росту гомосексуализма добровольной стерилизации мужчин (дабы жена при разводе не обобрала до нитке причем на всю оставшуюся жизнь). 

Мальчиков женщины оедко могут воспитать мужиками,  в основном при сильной женщине вырастает слабый мальчик, не способны брать на себя  ответственность. Иногда удается преодолеть стереотипы воспитания женского отношения к сексу и т.п. А потом мы слышим -  " так мужиков то нормальных нет".

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Ондрий (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ой, это откуда такие данные? Вообще Меккой гомосексуалистов раньше были Таиланд и Бразилия. а они совсем не страны победившего феминизма.

----------


## Аньезка

Ой держите меня.... 5 раз ответ Дондупу стирала.

----------


## Won Soeng

Разумеется, в обществе возникают всевозможные перекосы, которые делают это общество больным (распадающимся, вырождающимся). Феминизм плох не сам по себе, а как продолжение идей о том, что традиционный семейный уклад как гарант здоровья общества может быть отброшен. Феминизм это продолжение идей индивидуализма.

Эмансипация - это в целом ответ на довольно бессмысленное разделение множества занятий на женские и мужские. Бессмысленное не потому, что такого разделения не нужно, а потому, что вместо следования естественным склонностям мужчин и женщин такое разделение формируется по принципу шовинизма (мужского, женского, национального, профессионального, идеологического, религиозного и т.п.), а не традиционного общественного уклада выражения естественно разиваемых склонностей и способностей каждого члена рода-племени.

Что же касается способностей женщин в достижении чего-либо: женские способности определенно выше мужских, когда применяются именно как женские способности. 

Женщины имеют явные отличительные феномены восприятия: восприятие женщин более оркестрованное, но при этом менее рефлективное. Это значит, что женщины лучше способны замечать разные тонкости восприятия, в то время как мужчинам легче абстрагироваться от тонкостей и делать более глубокие обобщения.

Это не значит, что любая женщина выигрывает у любого мужчины в различении тонкостей.
И это не значит, что любой мужчина выигрывает у любой женщины в глубине обобщений.

Но генетическое различие, отражающееся в преобладании разных форм синаптической активности все же присутствует.

Поэтому женщины могут быть учителями мужчин в вопросах философии существенно реже, чем мужчины учителями женщин.

Зато женщины могут быть учителями мужчин в вопросах повседневного характера: дисциплины, быта, уклада, правильного образа жизни и т.п. То, в чем мужчина нужны более значительные усилия, чем женщинам.

Обратите внимание, насколько проще женщины справляются с рутинными операциями, по сравнению с мужчинами?

Какой смысл добиваться в этом какого-либо особенного равноправия?

Как только люди перестают воспринимать себя частью рода-племени, частью семьи, и начинают себя противоставлять как индивидуальность, независимую личность - начинаются какие-то извращенные формы поиска мешающих индивидуальному самовыражению ущемленности, ограниченности, даже рабства. Все что для этого нужно - вирус отложенных (аккумулированных) ценностей. То есть поклонение золотому тельцу.

Как только становится возможным аккумулирование каких-либо запасов не для потребления, а для прекращения труда и оправдания эксплуатации - становится оправданным и индивидуализм и разделение внутри семьи на эксплуататоров и эксплуатируемых.

Прошу прощения, если кому-то эти размышления кажутся пафосными или далекими от пользы, ущемляющими их свободы и т.п.

Есть только три здоровых формы общественных отношений, имеющих глубокую степень взаимной интеграции и внутренней устойчивости, преемственности в поколениях.

Домохозяин-домочадцы (по принципу старшинства-мудрости)
Отшельник (презревший мир и быт ради постижения надмирской мудрости)
Ачарья-ученики (по принципу перенимания постигнутой надмирской мудрости)

Надродовые же отношения не обладают преемственностью, поскольку высокие способности к объединению домов/родов/племен не наследуются ни в мирской, ни в надмирской жизни. И смена поколений приводит к потребности в удержании власти силой. А это в свою очередь приводит к недовольству, революциям и смене элит.

Поэтому, как только элитам становится выгодным запустить вырождение родового уклада под разного вида благими целями интеграции общества, противостояния другим интегрирующим силам (объявляемых враждебными), это делается возвеличиванием индивидуальности и отторжением традиционных родовых корней. Поэтому при всей привлекательности таких идей, как космополитизм, гуманизм, свобода, равенство, братство, прогресс - все они являются политическими инструментами разнообразных элит в борьбе за сохранение своего возвеличенного положения (свободной эксплуатации трудовых порывов масс трудящихся)

Вероятно, для многих подобные размышления выглядят только как памфлет. Потому что такие размышления не дают вопроса на ответ: и что же делать. 

Возрождение уклада процесс долгий, возможный при возвращении моды на родовой (семейный) уклад и возвращение в элиту самых последовательных поборников семейности. 

При этом брожение идей индивидуализма и личных (независимых) достижений успеха не прекратится. Может либо быть осознание их разрушительности и глубины порождаемых такими идеями страданий, либо может быть увлечение их легкостью и доступностью (ака темная сторона силы  :Smilie: )

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Ой держите меня.... 5 раз ответ Дондупу стирала.


чтоб 6-й не стерла?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ой держите меня.... 5 раз ответ Дондупу стирала.


Да уж  :Smilie:  При развитии идей феминизма и охваченности эмансипацией очень легко любое замечание о ненормальности складывающегося уклада принять за последовательное отстаивание шовинизма в противоположной крайности.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> чтоб 6-й не стерла?


Чтоб меня не забанили.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Обратите внимание, насколько проще женщины справляются с рутинными операциями, по сравнению с мужчинами?


Как выдумаете - почему мужчинам сложно справляться с рутинными операциями?
Что конкретно им мешает?

----------


## ullu

> тогда вам туда
> http://www.marbatova.ru/, Маша Арбатова буддистка (вроде), феминистка и вообще обаятельная женщина
> 
> вы внесете оживляж на ее форум


Почему туда? Здесь же начали говорить о феминизме.

----------


## Neroli

> в основном при сильной женщине вырастает слабый мальчик, не способны брать на себя  ответственность.


в целом согласна, но проблема не в силе женщины, а в отсутствии мудрости. это не от феминизма.

----------


## Аньезка

> А потом мы слышим -  " так мужиков то нормальных нет".


Собственно, хотелось спросить: И часто Вы такое слышите?  :Cool: 

И еще, пожалуйста, поясните, что означает фраза: "стереотипы воспитания женского отношения к сексу"? Что за такие женские стереотипы? И чем они отличаются от мужских?

----------

Neroli (07.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как выдумаете - почему мужчинам сложно справляться с рутинными операциями?
> Что конкретно им мешает?


Почему думаю  :Smilie:  Знаю.

Есть хорошая поговорка.
Женщина моет пол, пока не уберет всю грязь. Мужчина моет пол, пока весь пол не станет равномерно мокрый.

Разные устремленности. Инь-ян. С ними можно бороться, их можно развивать.

----------

Карло (10.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Почему думаю  Знаю.
> 
> Есть хорошая поговорка.
> Женщина моет пол, пока не уберет всю грязь. Мужчина моет пол, пока весь пол не станет равномерно мокрый.
> 
> Разные устремленности. Инь-ян. С ними можно бороться, их можно развивать.


Эта поговорка, должно быть, придумана мужчиной, который не хотел мыть полы.  :Smilie: 
А что Вы думаете насчет того, что лучшие повара - мужчины?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Собственно, хотелось спросить: И часто Вы такое слышите? 
> 
> И еще, пожалуйста, поясните, что означает фраза: "стереотипы воспитания женского отношения к сексу"? Что за такие женские стереотипы? И чем они отличаются от мужских?


Вы, видимо не согласны. 
А я наблюдаю среди своих знакомых очень много одиноких женщин, страдающих от несовершенства мужчин. От их нерешительности, замороченности, инфантилизма. При этом когда у этих женщин спрашиваю: а как воспитать в мужчине решительность, волю, зрелость - все сводится к тому, что мужчина нужен, образ и пример. То есть от женщин это как бы не очень зависит. И это - справедливо, на чисто интуитивном уровне. Но вот рациональные идеи в головах этих женщин основаны на том, что они как бы лучшие мужчины, чем те мужчины, которые им встречались. Оно конечно может быть. Но это - тупик. Есть целые династии матерей-одиночек, рождающих сильных дочек и инфантильных затюканных сыновей. Эти женщины обычно яркие, стильные, желанные, но при этом глубоко неудовлетверенные и несчастные. Потому что тех мужчин, о которых они мечтают - нет. Есть очень похожие. Но они не заинтересованы в обременении себя отношениями. 

Почитайте как популярные сейчас взгляды на эффективное соблазнение. Это как бы панацея. Нужно быть соблзазнительной, нужно быть мачо, пикап и все такое. 

Причем этим взглядам - века!

----------

Карло (10.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Эта поговорка, должно быть, придумана мужчиной, который не хотел мыть полы.


Нет. Тот, кто не встречался с профессиональными уборщицами.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы, видимо не согласны. 
> А я наблюдаю среди своих знакомых очень много одиноких женщин, страдающих от несовершенства мужчин. От их нерешительности, замороченности, инфантилизма. При этом когда у этих женщин спрашиваю: а как воспитать в мужчине решительность, волю, зрелость - все сводится к тому, что мужчина нужен, образ и пример. То есть от женщин это как бы не очень зависит. И это - справедливо, на чисто интуитивном уровне. Но вот рациональные идеи в головах этих женщин основаны на том, что они как бы лучшие мужчины, чем те мужчины, которые им встречались. Оно конечно может быть. Но это - тупик. Есть целые династии матерей-одиночек, рождающих сильных дочек и инфантильных затюканных сыновей. Эти женщины обычно яркие, стильные, желанные, но при этом глубоко неудовлетверенные и несчастные. Потому что тех мужчин, о которых они мечтают - нет. Есть очень похожие. Но они не заинтересованы в обременении себя отношениями. 
> 
> Почитайте как популярные сейчас взгляды на эффективное соблазнение. Это как бы панацея. Нужно быть соблзазнительной, нужно быть мачо, пикап и все такое. 
> 
> Причем этим взглядам - века!



Я просто не считаю, что нужно специально занижать свою планку, чтобы найти "сильного" мужчину.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эта поговорка, должно быть, придумана мужчиной, который не хотел мыть полы. 
> А что Вы думаете насчет того, что лучшие повара - мужчины?


Я сам хороший повар. Именно потому, что не должен каждый день готовить что-то рутинное, однообразное, думая о том, как на чем сэкономить.

Мужчины вообще лучшие созидатели, творцы. Потому что ум сосредоточен на достижениях и новизне.

----------


## Джыш



----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мужчина редко бывает, например, папой-одиночкой :Smilie: Просто с мужчиной практически всегда бывает работящая женщина. Не жена, так мама. И у него просто нет задачи напрягаться. Вина тех же мам, что они обслуживают сына до седых волос и не учат его самому справляться с домашними обязанностями. Знаю многих мужчин, которые живут с юности одни. Они идеально моют пол, посуду и поддерживают порядок. 

Но лучше всего попасть в полные "вилы", тоесть, стоть "крайним". Когда у человека нет выхода, а есть беззащитное существо,  о котором надо заботится, не думая о себе, он, думаю, сделает все гораздо лучше.

А, может, хватит опять делить на М-Ж? Умение приводить все вокруг в порядок, готовить и воспитывать - это внеполовое умение, а исключительно кармически-аффективное :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> [IMG]...[/IMG]

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я просто не считаю, что нужно специально занижать свою планку, чтобы найти "сильного" мужчину.


А эта планка она откуда? Она с молоком матери? Или ветром занесло в виде популярных идей освобождения женщины от рабства на мужчин и все такое?

Эта идея и заключена в том, что планку нужно обязательно завышать, иначе ты - лузер.

У этих планок есть конкретный источник. Когда выродок получает власть, он просто вынужден добиваться вырождения, иначе он эту власть потеряет. Как определить выродка? Чрезвычайно просто. У него нет рода. Не в смысле, что нет родных людей. А в том смысле, что его отношение к родным людям - пренебрежительное. Раздражительное. Неприязненное. В лучшем случае - снисходительное и терпеливое. Но в любом случае - не почтительное.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Буль (08.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мужчина редко бывает, например, папой-одиночкой


Суд при разводе обычно передает ребенка матери, даже если отец хотел бы его воспитывать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Нужно отличать, когда речь идет о развитии способностей, а когда речь идет о развитии презрения к людям.

Не всегда в приятных образах высоких идей можно увидеть гнильцу вырождения. Когда под флагом борьбы за свободу взращивается безответственность, под видом борьбы за равенство пестуется безразличие, а под эгидой братства потакается нетерпимость к инакомыслию.

----------

Карло (11.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш



----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Won Soeng (07.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я наблюдаю среди своих знакомых очень много одиноких женщин, страдающих от несовершенства мужчин. От их нерешительности, замороченности, инфантилизма. При этом когда у этих женщин спрашиваю: а как воспитать в мужчине решительность, волю, зрелость - все сводится к тому, что мужчина нужен, образ и пример. То есть от женщин это как бы не очень зависит. И это - справедливо, на чисто интуитивном уровне. Но вот рациональные идеи в головах этих женщин основаны на том, что они как бы лучшие мужчины, чем те мужчины, которые им встречались. Оно конечно может быть. Но это - тупик. Есть целые династии матерей-одиночек, рождающих сильных дочек и инфантильных затюканных сыновей. Эти женщины обычно яркие, стильные, желанные, но при этом глубоко неудовлетверенные и несчастные. Потому что тех мужчин, о которых они мечтают - нет. Есть очень похожие. Но они не заинтересованы в обременении себя отношениями.


Я знаю массу женоненавистников. И мужененавистниц. Они абсолютно одинаковы в своих проблемах. Причина - неумение уважать и любить другое существо. Служить ему тщательно и искренне. Такие разговоры вообще странны у буддистов. 

Мои родители прожили вместе 50 лет. Мои свекр со свекровью - тоже. При этом папа все время говорил: "Как сделать женщину идеальной? надо ее ПОЛЮБИТЬ" 

Я это хорошо усвоила. У меня идеальный муж. Я его люблю таким, как есть. 20 лет. А то, чего нет у меня или у него, вполне развивается через причинно-следственную связь.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Won Soeng (07.11.2010), Zom (07.11.2010), Буль (08.11.2010), Карло (11.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010), Этэйла (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Нужно отличать, когда речь идет о развитии способностей, а когда речь идет о развитии презрения к людям.


Я только не понимаю... Вот растет, скажем, девочка, которая и пол холошо моет, и по математике с английским у нее пятерки... Почему в вашем идеальном роду-племени она должна сделать выбор в сторону мытья полов? Если я правильно уловила идею.

----------


## Neroli

Хороший мультик

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Суд при разводе обычно передает ребенка матери, даже если отец хотел бы его воспитывать.


Можно всегда найти того, кому нужна искренняя забота. Особенно, если мы буддисты. Идите в сиротский приют волонтером.

----------


## ullu

> Почему думаю  Знаю.
> 
> Есть хорошая поговорка.
> Женщина моет пол, пока не уберет всю грязь. Мужчина моет пол, пока весь пол не станет равномерно мокрый.
> 
> Разные устремленности. Инь-ян. С ними можно бороться, их можно развивать.


Это немножко абстрактный ответ. Вернее совсем абстрактный. Понятно что для мытья полов никакие особые способности не нужны. Стало быть дело в эмоциях?
Видимо мужчины что-то чувствуют, при выполнении рутинной работы, из-за чего они не хотят её заниматься. ( что ведь не означает - справляются хуже. Не хотят ведь не тоже самое что не могут , да?) Что же?

Не совсем понятно что мешает мужчине мыть пол пока он не станет чистым. В дзенских монастырях я знаю мужчины быстро осваивают мытье полов как убирание грязи, а не как смачивание водой. В армии тоже....выходит дело немного не в направленности ума?

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я только не понимаю... Вот растет, скажем, девочка, которая и пол холошо моет, и по математике с английским у нее пятерки... Почему в вашем идеальном роду-племени она должна сделать выбор в сторону мытья полов? Если я правильно уловила идею.


Ань, вот в этом и состоит непонимание. Она должна сделать выбор в сторону того, что она ЖЕНЩИНА. Допустим у меня на перевоспитание моей жены ушло на это около полугода. Начинали с простого, что сумки из магазина несет мужчина, а не равноправно, что тяжелее сумочки при живом муже поднимать просто неприлично, джинсы - это удобно, но девочки носят платья, поскольку это красиво ну и т.п.

----------

Буль (08.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> выходит дело немного не в направленности ума?


Как раз в направленности - хочеться побыстрее закончить с этим скучным делом  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Стереотипы сильны :Smilie:  О "мужских " и "женских" профессиях, обязанностях и даже машинах :Smilie: 

А также у некоторых буддистов силен стереотип привязанности к определенным внешним формам. Отсюда постоянно возникают подобные дискуссии. Я точно знаю, что когда женщина или мужчина начинает разговор о несовершенстве другого пола, то это глубокий комплекс от непонимания причинно-следственных связей и неумения правильно себя вести с другим существом.

Мне кажется, буддист у своих окружающих должен создавать понимание причинно-следственной связи. Желательно наглядно и собственным положительным примером. Чтобы четко было видно, почему определенное поведение партнеру невыгодно.

Джинсы и тяжелые сумки - дело второстепенное.

----------

Zom (07.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010), Карло (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, вот в этом и состоит непонимание. Она должна сделать выбор в сторону того, что она ЖЕНЩИНА. Допустим у меня на перевоспитание моей жены ушло на это около полугода. Начинали с простого, что сумки из магазина несет мужчина, а не равноправно, что тяжелее сумочки при живом муже поднимать просто неприлично, ну и т.п.


Ты опять же говоришь про физические различия. Мужчина сильнее физически - это факт. Женщинам вредно носить тяжести - тоже факт. 

Но в таких вещах, как склонность к наукам, например... женщина что ли перестает быть ЖЕНЩИНОЙ если идет в ученые?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> [IMG][/IMG]


Пральна! MAKE LOVE NOT WAR!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Я сам хороший повар. Именно потому, что не должен каждый день готовить что-то рутинное, однообразное, думая о том, как на чем сэкономить.
> 
> Мужчины вообще лучшие созидатели, творцы. Потому что ум сосредоточен на достижениях и новизне.


Так у женщины ум тоже на этом сосредоточен. или вы думаете что женщина чувствует себя счастливой занимаясь рутинной работой? :EEK!:

----------


## ullu

> Как раз в направленности - хочеться побыстрее закончить с этим скучным делом


А женщине выходит не хочется?  :EEK!:  :Cry:

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Сколько себя помню, никогда не разделял идей патриархата и всегда выступал за абсолюное равенство полов. Одно время даже был знаком с ярыми феменистками, которые очень уж любили на 8-ое марта всякие пакости в городе устраивать... Нормальные девушки) С комплексами только немного)

Излишняя маскулинность и стремление к патриархату среди российских мужчин, кстати, вполне оправдано. Это своеобразный реванш за советский период, где на женщин была возложена слишком большая ответственность. Война сколько мужчин унесла + партия с ее идеей равных прав... Женщины на этом фоне и выдвинулись вперед, оставив в некоторых вопросах мужчин совсем не у дел. Взять хотя бы тот же институт семьи: сравните дореволюционные нравы и популярный порядок по "Домострою" и советскую эпоху, где во главу семьи встала партия. Пошел, нажаловался по пунктам и все путем...



> имеет ли для Вас значение пол Учителя?


Нет. Имеет значение то, что учитель передает  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010), Йосель Чойдрон (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> А женщине выходит не хочется?


А фиг вас разберешь  :Smilie:  А чего тогда каждую пылинку выскабливать?)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ты опять же говоришь про физические различия. 
> 
> Но в таких вещах, как склонность к наукам, например... женщина что ли перестает быть ЖЕНЩИНОЙ если идет в ученые?


*бьеццо головой апстену* Ааааняааа, я тебе талдычу о том, что женщина отличается от мужчины. Прежде всего тем, что она мать. Занимайся наукой, но не будь мадам Кюри и не работай с радиоизотопами. Да делай ты что хочешь, но дай пожалуйста моей жене такое право на защиту, если она не хочет летать в космос и класть рельсы. Хочешь быть равноправной - будь ей и неси за это полную меру ответственности, но пожалуйста, дай другим право на альтернативную точку зрения. УВАЖАЙ ЕЕ.  :Smilie:  Я ж не лезу в твою семью с запретами мытья полов обоими членами оной!? Так почему надо настаивать на непойми чем, при том признавая, что проблемы-то как таковой нет?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Буль (08.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Ань, вот в этом и состоит непонимание. Она должна сделать выбор в сторону того, что она ЖЕНЩИНА. Допустим у меня на перевоспитание моей жены ушло на это около полугода. Начинали с простого, что сумки из магазина несет мужчина, а не равноправно, что тяжелее сумочки при живом муже поднимать просто неприлично, джинсы - это удобно, но девочки носят платья, поскольку это красиво ну и т.п.


Артееем! Ну мужчины тоже не носят джинсы  :Smilie: ))))
Мужчины носят шерстяные костюмы, крахмаленные рубашки с запонками, шейные платки и туфли  :Smilie:  И дома в том числе. Дома можно без пиджака, хотя желательно дома домашний пиджак.
Поскольку это красиво и т.п.

----------


## Аньезка

> *бьеццо головой апстену* Ааааняааа, я тебе талдычу о том, что женщина отличается от мужчины. Прежде всего тем, что она мать. Занимайся наукой, но не будь мадам Кюри и не работай с радиоизотопами. Да делай ты что хочешь, но дай пожалуйста моей жене такое право на защиту, если она не хочет летать в космос и класть рельсы. Хочешь быть равноправной - будь ей и неси за это полную меру ответственности, но пожалуйста, дай другим право на альтернативную точку зрения. УВАЖАЙ ЕЕ.  Я ж не лезу в твою семью с запретами мытья полов обоими членами оной!? Так почему надо настаивать на непойми чем, при том признавая, что проблемы-то как таковой нет?


Не поняла, какие ко мне претензии? 
См последнее предложение.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Джинсы и тяжелые сумки - дело второстепенное.


Пока не становится обязанностью.

----------


## ullu

> А фиг вас разберешь  А чего тогда каждую пылинку выскабливать?)


Потому что потом вообще фиг отмоешь. Кто оттирать то будет, когда оно зарастет?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я только не понимаю... Вот растет, скажем, девочка, которая и пол холошо моет, и по математике с английским у нее пятерки... Почему в вашем идеальном роду-племени она должна сделать выбор в сторону мытья полов? Если я правильно уловила идею.


Не правильно. Формализм - это отсутствие любви, заботы, уважения и внимания.

Проблема не в общественном укладе почитания родителей, а в том, что общине страдающих людей не очень нужна математика с английским, к которым у девочки есть способности. И девочка отрывается от семьи, которой не нужно то, что она  для себя под чьим-то внешним по отношению к этой общине определила как отличные способности.

Проблема в том, что общество, состоящее из таких родов намеренно разорвано. Оно не создалось естественным образом, роды были подчинены силой. Поэтому вырывание из семей людей в пользу элиты - это и есть та самая идея вырождения.

Вот такой стиль мышления: "Девочка, ты не нужна твоей семье, им от тебя нужно только полы мыть, а ты же такая умненькая, ты нам нужнее, у нас ты будешь жить лучше, брось ты их, зачем о них заботиться, заботься о нас, а им будешь деньги высылать на еду и развлечения, им же тоже лучше будет."

А то, что эта девочка оказывается в ситуации, когда вынуждена на свою завышенную кем-то планку искать кого-то другого с такой же завышенной планкой, не доверяя родне-провинциалам в воспитании своих детей совершают невероятные ошибки и выращивают детей, у которых вообще нет способности завышенность этой самой планки контролировать  - вроде как уже и не важно.

----------

Карло (11.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (07.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Излишняя маскулинность и стремление к патриархату среди российских мужчин, кстати, вполне оправдано.


Да где Вы оно увидели-то?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не поняла, какие ко мне претензии? 
> См последнее предложение.


Мне эта дискуссия напоминает одну мою знакомую американку, приехавшую на стажировку к нам в институт и жившую в нашей общаге. Человек на полном серьезе мне объяснял, что нельзя говорить бизнесмен и бизнес леди, поскольку это сексизм. Надо равноправно называть всех бизнес персона  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

Есть такая сутта в Ангуттара Никае... я всю переводить не буду, но частично ,)

"Монахи, я расскажу вам об оковах и отсутствии оков. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить. 

Да, Учитель.

Благословенный сказал: "Женщина внутренне обращается к её женственным качествам, женственным жестам, женственным манерам, женственному поведению, женским желаниям, женскому голосу, женскому обаянию. Она восхищается этим, восторгается этим. Делая так, она обращается внешне к мужским качествам, мужским жестам, манерам, поведению, желаниям, голосу, обаянию. Она восхищается этим, восторгается этим. Делая так, она хочет соединиться с тем, что является внешним по отношению к ней, хочет получить ту радость и удовольствие, которые выстраиваются на этой окове. Восхищаясь своей женственностью, женщина сковывает себя по отношению к мужчине. Вот как женщина не может преодолеть своей женственности.

[Далее аналогично, но только про мужчину]

И каким образом оков нет? Женщина не обращается внутренне к своим женственным качествам... ....обаянию. Она не восторгается этим, не восхищается этим. Делая так, она не обращается внешне к мужским качествам....обаянию. Она не хочет соединяться с тем, что является внешним по отношению к ней, не хочет получать ту радость и удовольствие, что выстраиваются на этой окове. Не восхищаясь своей женственностью, не попадая в ловушку своей женственности, женщина не сковывает себя по отношению к мужчине. Вот как женщина преодолевает свою женственность.

[Далее аналогично, но только про мужчину]

Вот каким образом нет оков. Это была проповедь Дхаммы на предмет наличия и отсутствия оков.



Сутта на английском:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....048.than.html

----------

ullu (08.11.2010), Vladiimir (07.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

рекламная пауза

----------

Леонид Ш (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Мне эта дискуссия напоминает одну мою знакомую американку, приехавшую на стажировку к нам в институт и жившую в нашей общаге. Человек на полном серьезе мне объяснял, что нельзя говорить бизнесмен и бизнес леди, поскольку это сексизм. Надо равноправно называть всех бизнес персона


О, языковой сексизм - реально существующая вещь. Например, в английском слово man имеет 2 значения "мужчина" и "человек". 

Или...есть ли женский род у слов "генерал", "врач", "миллиционер", "профессор"...?
Многие из них имеют женский вариант в разговорной речи, например докторша, профессорша. Проблемой является стилистическая сниженность "женских" вариантов названий профессий по сравнению с "мужскими", которые часто снисходительно или пренебрежительно характеризуют их обладательниц.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> О, языковой сексизм - реально существующая вещь. Например, в английском слово man имеет 2 значения "мужчина" и "человек".


Прикинь, та же фигня с украинским "чоловик"  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (07.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Потому что потом вообще фиг отмоешь. Кто оттирать то будет, когда оно зарастет?


Та эта когда еще будет...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> рекламная пауза


Алаверды

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

02! 03! вызовите модератора!

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 02! 03! вызовите модератора!


Ненене. Еще 3 страницы и будет абсолютный рекорд.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Зачем Вы хотите Тане плохо?


Таня это кто?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Да где Вы оно увидели-то?


Это не я, это все социологи проклятые. Слово даже дивное придумали для нашего времени - биархат. До полного и бесповоротного двоевластия еще далеко, конечно, но все к тому и идет, как утверждают обществоведы. Я человек темный и кроме телевизора ничего не смотрю, по секрету скажу, но вот тогда так получилось, что научную работу на эту тему писал. И вот пришлось мне столкнуться с господином Мудриком А.В., господами Радугиными и госпожой Луневой. Получилось вполне занятно  :Smilie: 



> Человек на полном серьезе мне объяснял, что нельзя говорить бизнесмен и бизнес леди, поскольку это сексизм.


Бизнесмены вряд ли с ней согласятся. Одно из самых популярных бизнес-изданий мира выходит с приложением "Woman" и вроде нормально все. Бизнес-леди себя так и величают в интервью, всем все нравится, все довольны  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А фиг вас разберешь  А чего тогда каждую пылинку выскабливать?)


Сейчас всё объясню.  :Smilie: 

У нас три варианта:

1) Женщина получает удовольствие от ведения домашнего х., не от процесса, а от результата, от чистого дома, от сытых домочадцев, от накрахмаленного ухоженного мужа и т.д.  Такая женщина мужа не упрекает и до феминизма ей дела нет.

2) Женщина не получает удовольствие от ведения д. х., но считает себя обязанной делать это и делает. В итоге она несчастна.

3) Женщина не получает удовольствие от ведения д.х., и задается вопросом "а почему это моё место на кухне?" и хочет заниматься тем, что доставит удовольствие, и если ей не давать - вот и феминизм.

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010), Джыш (08.11.2010), Йосель Чойдрон (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так у женщины ум тоже на этом сосредоточен. или вы думаете что женщина чувствует себя счастливой занимаясь рутинной работой?


А мне все равно какую работу делать. А также глубоко все равно, женщина я или мужчина. У меня есть все необходимое, чтобы служить другим людям.

Все, что я делаю, я стараюсь делать предельно добросовестно и именно на этом сосредотачиваюсь. Я все годы своего занятия буддизмом расшатывала взгляд о "приятном" и "неприятном" и пришла к глубокому выводу, что все одинаково. И хотя я понимаю отличие женщин и мужчин в их структуре, думаю, это не мешает равностному отношению к любому существу. Просто надо пользоваться своими сильными качествами правильно и "подтягивать" слабые. Любому.

У меня в этой жизни есть такая-то форма. Ее можно использовать так -то. Рожать детей. Мыть полы, рисовать прекрасные картины. Развивать бодхичитту. И все, что вообще полезно и доступно. Точка.

А вы все тут, извините, какой буддийской практикой занимаетесь?

----------

Карло (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это не я, это все социологи проклятые. Слово даже дивное придумали для нашего времени - биархат.


Вот так вот. Мачизма, значит, им уже не хватает. Врут все. Уже давно в молодежной среде не модно водить девочек в кино даже по американской моде впополаме. Девочки уже давно взяли эту обязанность на себя.  :Smilie:  Ну и много всякоготакогонехорошего. Вон Анька мне работать не дает. Говорит пусть жена меня обеспечивает. Ну как тут дальше жить?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Только женщины могут обсуждать на общедоступном ресурсе и буддийском форуме в частности, как от кого пахнет, и кто за кого замуж вышел 
> Предлагаю модераторам стереть бесследно эту тему, как не буддийскую, флудную и холиварную.


WOLF, ВЫ серьезно рискуете (гате гате парагате), за такие слова женщины вас в порошок сотрут и отправят ваше сознание в такую дхармадхату, что до конца кальпы оттуда не выберетесь

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не я, это все социологи проклятые. Слово даже дивное придумали для нашего времени - биархат. До полного и бесповоротного двоевластия еще далеко, конечно, но все к тому и идет, как утверждают обществоведы. Я человек темный и кроме телевизора ничего не смотрю, по секрету скажу, но вот тогда так получилось, что научную работу на эту тему писал. И вот пришлось мне столкнуться с господином Мудриком А.В., господами Радугиными и госпожой Луневой. Получилось вполне занятно 
> 
> Бизнесмены вряд ли с ней согласятся. Одно из самых популярных бизнес-изданий мира выходит с приложением "Woman" и вроде нормально все. Бизнес-леди себя так и величают в интервью, всем все нравится, все довольны


Биархат? Рази у нас всего 2 гендера? Еще есть asexual, lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender. И всем власти хоцца!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Уже давно в молодежной среде не модно водить девочек в кино даже по американской моде впополаме.


А это все пособий по пикапу начитались. Вот зуб даю, есть такое предубеждение среди некоторых мачо, что чем больше женщина в тебя вкладывает бабла, тем больше к тебе привязывается и тем доступнее становится. Вот и разводят альфа-самцы таким образом дам на мороженку. Страх ведь!



> Вон Анька мне работать не дает. Говорит пусть жена меня обеспечивает. Ну как тут дальше жить?


Срочно организовывать трудовое рабство под видом маааленького гарема.



> Биархат? Рази у нас всего 2 гендера? Еще есть asexual, lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender. И всем власти хоцца!


Ну тогда власть транссексуалам. Они ребята непредвзятые, по справедливости рассудят.

----------


## Won Soeng

> О, языковой сексизм - реально существующая вещь. Например, в английском слово man имеет 2 значения "мужчина" и "человек". 
> 
> Или...есть ли женский род у слов "генерал", "врач", "миллиционер", "профессор"...?
> Многие из них имеют женский вариант в разговорной речи, например докторша, профессорша. Проблемой является стилистическая сниженность "женских" вариантов названий профессий по сравнению с "мужскими", которые часто снисходительно или пренебрежительно характеризуют их обладательниц.


Ага, зато доярка, кухарка, уборщица воспринимается естественне, чем дояр, кухар и уборщик  :Smilie:  А вот учитель и учительница - вполне стилистически равнозначно воспринимаются.

Язык следует за бытием, конечно же. Человек привыкает к тому, что распространено.

----------

Аньезка (08.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Ондрий (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вот учитель и учительница - вполне стилистически равнозначно воспринимаются.


Ну-ка попробуем




> Особенно меня волнует такой вопрос... имеет ли для Вас значение пол Учительницы?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А, может, вы свои комплексы будете в личке обсуждать?

Человек в принципе самсару считает естественным и единственно возможным местом своего обитания, если он не буддист. Имя-форма не имеют никакого значения. 

Тут, в принципе, буддийский форум. Вы все равно не договоритесь в искаженном понимании различных форм.

Aniezka, Вы считаете, что женщины должны быть защищены? Я считаю, что МУЖЧИНЫ должны быть защищены и счастливы. И ЖЕНЩИНЫ должны быть защищены и счастливы. И все СУЩЕСТВА.  Я вижу много несправедливого отношения к мужчинам, и к женщинам, и к детям, и к животным-насекомым. Надо с другой строны к страданию подходить.

Давайте тонны женского кокетства оставим за кадром.

И BTR перестанет грустить о несовершенстве самсары :Smilie:

----------

ElenaK (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Карло (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> в целом согласна, но проблема не в силе женщины, а в отсутствии мудрости. это не от феминизма.


 дело не в мудрости а в отсутствии отца как первого идеала мужчины для мальчика с которого он разыгрывает роль мужчины, впрочем если мать шизофреногенная личность, то она подавляет и отца и сына, да и  дочь тоже.

все же первые роли женщины или мужчины и мальчики и девочки учатся разыгрывать в семье и посему нормальная семья все же весьма необходима для детей.

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2010), Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Карло (11.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Ондрий (08.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Причем важны еще и старшие родственники. Бабушки и дедушки, потому что именно от отношения родителей к бабушкам и дедушкам закладывается будущее отношение и к собственным родителям, а от отношения бабушек и дедушек к родителям формируется будущее отношение к собственным детям. А отношения между родителями закладывает отношения к будущим супругам.

----------

Ондрий (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Срочно организовывать трудовое рабство под видом маааленького гарема.


Да вот. Чего-то я про кооператив освобожденных женщин востока не подумал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> все же первые роли женщины или мужчины и мальчики и девочки учатся разыгрывать в семье и посему нормальная семья все же весьма необходима для детей.


а что такое по вашему нормальная семья? 
вот мой отец меня не любил, думаете это лучше, чем если бы его не было?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И BTR перестанет грустить о несовершенстве самсары


А вот это - вряд ли. Страдать от грусти перестану тогда, когда освобожусь от страданий, а не от грусти  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ой, это откуда такие данные? Вообще Меккой гомосексуалистов раньше были Таиланд и Бразилия. а они совсем не страны победившего феминизма.


Секс -туризм? Про Бразилию не знаю - там может страсти  кипят и не добродетели много. Но в Тайланде ситуация неоднозначная. Мне рассказывали как страну сознательно делали центром секс-туризма чтоб бабки могли "бедные деревенские девочки" зарабатывать.

На мой взгляд поля для конкуренции между мужчинами и женщинами при хорошем отношении друг к другу в семье нет.  
А с творческими личностями, которые не любят готовить и убирать, а любят разбрасывать шмотки по дому я сталкивался  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Почему туда? Здесь же начали говорить о феминизме.


переведите на буддийский язык термины феминизм и заодно мускулинизм (мировоззрение, утверждающее и приписывающее характер естественности мужскому доминированию в обществе) и тогда станет понятно о чем мы говорим на буддийском форуме.
чтото я не припомню, чтобы была отдельно мужская абхидхарма а отдельно женская

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> а что такое по вашему нормальная семья? 
> вот мой отец меня не любил, думаете это лучше, чем если бы его не было?


Ну, как минимум, Вы различаете, что значит - любил, и не любил. А многие дети вообще не очень понимают, что такое папа. Фантазируют себе всякое. А потом одни страдают идеализируя уродов, а другие планку снизить не могут. Это значит, что Вы можете выбрать лучше. И вообще начать с себя, выстраивая отношения к родителям, мужу и детям так, чтобы у Ваших детей сложились устойчивые и правильные образы отношений.

----------


## Dondhup

Я слышал от геше-лхармабы Чжапа Доньеда, что гермафродиты не могу в своем теле достичь архаства в силу сильных аффектов наверно в какой то степени это и к гомосексуалистам относиться.

----------


## Neroli

> А с творческими личностями, *которые не любят готовить и убирать*, а любят разбрасывать шмотки по дому я сталкивался


Вопрос дня: c чего вы взяли, что женщины должны это любить? или вы про оба пола?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Женщина моет пол, пока не уберет всю грязь. Мужчина моет пол, пока весь пол не станет равномерно мокрый..


нет не так: женщина моет пол пока не уберет иллюзию грязи, а мужчина моет пока не создаст иллюзию чистоты для женщины.

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Джыш (08.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я вот например изгой-оторвыш и это одна из причин почему я не женат и не имею детей. Те взгляды, которые у меня с детства не очень способствуют созданию здоровой семьи. Может и не успею взгляды перестроить, но плодить страдания из-за собственной беспечности или приступов страсти/скуки/одиночества - не хочу.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне рассказывали как страну сознательно делали центром секс-туризма чтоб бабки могли "бедные деревенские девочки" зарабатывать.


Какие нафиг девочки в Алказар-шоу? Да там гей-квартал в Патайе по-моему больше, чем гоу-гоу зона

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

"Сексист" Л.Н. Толстой о женщинах. Подборка цитат.



> "Если бы мужчины знали всех женщин, как мужья знают своих жен, они никогда бы не спорили с ними и не дорожили их мнением ." (Дневники, 10-го апреля 1908-го года).
> 
> "Для женщины очень важно, много или мало сахару, или много или мало денег, однако она искренне убеждена, что нет никакой разницы, много или мало правды."
> 
> "Жениться на юной барышне значит принять на себя весь яд цивилизации."
> 
> "...Женщины большей частью столь дурны, что едва ли существует разница между хорошей и дурной женщиной."
> 
> "Воспринимать женское общество как неизбежное зло общественной жизни, и избегать его по мере возможности. Ибо от кого же мы учимся сладострастию, изнеженности, легкомысленности во всем и множеству других пороков, если не от женщин? Кто ответственен за то, что мы теряем такие заложенные в нас чувства, как мужество, твердость, благоразумие, чистоту и так далее, если не женщины? "
> ...

----------

куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Это точно. С этим я так же сталкивался.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Причем важны еще и старшие родственники. Бабушки и дедушки, потому что именно от отношения родителей к бабушкам и дедушкам закладывается будущее отношение и к собственным родителям, а от отношения бабушек и дедушек к родителям формируется будущее отношение к собственным детям. А отношения между родителями закладывает отношения к будущим супругам.


А понимание причинно-следственной связи и закладывание правильного нравственного отношения к другим только и выводит человека из самсары. Можно начать хоть прямо сейчвас становиться хорошим дедушкой :Smilie: 

Вы решили усовершенствовать самсару через воспитание дедушек-бабушек? :Smilie:  Тоесть, не через зрелость восприятия, а через родственные связи? А Вы не слышали ничего про "черных овец", "белых ворон " и "в семье не без урода"? :Smilie: 

А дочь свою я учу тем, что мои слова не расходятся с делами. И учу ее понимать внутреннюю суть вещей, через ЕЕ СОБСТВЕННЫЙ анализ. Исключительно через буддийский подход. Конечно, она - подросток, и одежда, и фильмы, и все, что стереотипно положено, как симпатичную девушку в период полового созревания ее  интересует. Но надо кое-что разъяснить и кое-что показать правильно С РОЖДЕНИЯ. Что внешнее не приводит к счастью - пока на уровне иллюстраций. А для этого самому надо ИМЕТЬ ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ПОНИМАНИЕ + ЕЕ ПОДКЛЮЧЕНИЕ.

Но она меня слушает только в силу своих заслуг и в силу кармической связи. И семья у нас хорошая, много поколений подряд, со всех сторон - только в силу этого.

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я слышал от геше-лхармабы Чжапа Доньеда, что гермафродиты не могу в своем теле достичь архаства в силу сильных аффектов наверно в какой то степени это и к гомосексуалистам относиться.


В этой жизни вообще не многие существа могут достичь архатства (освобождения). Но многие могут хотеть именно в этой жизни.

----------


## Dondhup

> Какие нафиг девочки в Алказар-шоу? Да там гей-квартал в Патайе по-моему больше, чем гоу-гоу зона


Наверно не все время так было. Для меня загадка как в стране где много буддистов процветает гомосексуализм, проституция и не отменена смертная казнь.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А что Вы думаете насчет того, что лучшие повара - мужчины?


так это же аксиома, где вы найдете шеф повара женщину? Женщина все махабхути в габале перемешает так что потом ее можно только любить а есть невозможно. :Big Grin: 
правда не припомню, чтобы когда нибудь отказывался от того что приготовит любимая женщина. на то она и любимая что все исходящее  от нее выше всяких похвал.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Наверно не все время так было. Для меня загадка как в стране где много буддистов процветает гомосексуализм, проституция и не отменена смертная казнь.


Ну хоть с наркотиками, говорят справились.

----------


## Аньезка

> "Да, дайте женщине одну только прекрасную внешность, и она будет счастлива..."


А Будда то не знааал  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А понимание причинно-следственной связи и закладывание правильного нравственного отношения к другим только и выводит человека из самсары. Можно начать хоть прямо сейчвас становиться хорошим дедушкой
> 
> Вы решили усовершенствовать самсару через воспитание дедушек-бабушек? Тоесть, не через зрелость восприятия, а через родственные связи? А Вы не слышали ничего про "черных овец", "белых ворон " и "в семье не без урода"?
> 
> А дочь свою я учу тем, что мои слова не расходятся с делами. И учу ее понимать истинную суть вещей, через анализ. Исключительно через буддийский подход. Конечно, она - подросток, и одежда, и фильмы, и все, что стереотипно положено, ее, как симпатичную девушку в период полового созревания ее  интересует. Но надо кое-что разъяснить и кое-что показать правильно С РОЖДЕНИЯ. Что внешнее не приводит к счастью - пока на уровне иллюстраций. А для этого самому надо ИМЕТЬ ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ПОНИМАНИЕ + ЕЕ ПОДКЛЮЧЕНИЕ.
> 
> Но она меня слушает только в силу своих заслуг и в силу кармической связи. И семья у нас хорошая, много поколений подряд, со всех сторон - только в силу этого.


Нет, конечно, я не говорю о воспитании дедушек-бабушек. Я о правильном отношении к людям в вопросе воспитания детей.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для меня загадка как в стране где много буддистов процветает гомосексуализм, проституция и не отменена смертная казнь.


А для меня не загадка. Если бы там был ислам, осталась бы лишь смертная казнь.

----------

Raudex (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Я вот например изгой-оторвыш и это одна из причин почему я не женат и не имею детей. Те взгляды, которые у меня с детства не очень способствуют созданию здоровой семьи. Может и не успею взгляды перестроить, но плодить страдания из-за собственной беспечности или приступов страсти/скуки/одиночества - не хочу.


Ну вот у вас есть причины почему вы не женаты, а у женщин есть причины почему они не на кухне. Или ваши причины какие-то более причинные?  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> так это же аксиома, где вы найдете шеф повара женщину?


Да хто ш отдаст-то? Вот я хорошо готовлю, а моя жена лучше. А все почему? А раз - ведьма, двас - для любимого меня. А то твооорцыыыы, творцыыыы.  :Smilie:  А вот теперь спросите меня, я от ресторанного питания в отдельно взятой семье откажусь? Фиг с два. И не отдам я вам никакого шеф-повара. Идите сами ищите себе такое  :Big Grin: 

фиксируем рекорд 20 страниц флуда за день и спать. Час ночи в Москве скоро.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 331. Думаю, правильное отношение к людям должно быть во всем. И каждый может только делать то, что КОНКРЕТНО ЕМУ ПОДВЛАСТНО. В первую очередь, каждый из нас может преобразовать как следует только себя. Для изменения других нужная глубокая мудрость и умение владеть искусными средствами.

А правильное отношение - это отношение, когда ты считаешь что другой заслуживает счастья, точно так же, как ты. Внезависимости от пола, родства и прочего.

----------


## Ersh

> А с творческими личностями, которые не любят готовить и убирать, а любят разбрасывать шмотки по дому я сталкивался


Неправда, я люблю готовить! :Cry:

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, как минимум, Вы различаете, что значит - любил, и не любил. А многие дети вообще не очень понимают, что такое папа. Фантазируют себе всякое. А потом одни страдают идеализируя уродов, а другие планку снизить не могут. Это значит, что Вы можете выбрать лучше. И вообще начать с себя, выстраивая отношения к родителям, мужу и детям так, чтобы у Ваших детей сложились устойчивые и правильные образы отношений.


Мой первый муж местами сильно напоминал мне моего отца. Нашу дочь он тоже не любил, кстати. Вывод сами сделаете?

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Won Soeng (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> В этой жизни вообще не многие существа могут достичь архатства (освобождения). Но многие могут хотеть именно в этой жизни.


Мужчина и женщина могут, гермафродит нет.

----------


## Dondhup

> Неправда, я люблю готовить!


Лешь, я ж не тебя имел в виду да ж в голову такое не пришло  :Smilie: ))))))))
Я то ж люблю чили готовить  :Smilie:  Кстати когда в гости наконец то доберетесь?!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сообщение от Dondhup  
> А с творческими личностями, которые не любят готовить и убирать, а любят разбрасывать шмотки по дому я сталкивался


 :Smilie:  Если в доме у Дондуба, насколько мне известно, это точно не его жена, так кто это еще там может быть? :Smilie: 

Тех, кто меня не любил, я постаралась понять и простить :Smilie:  Они просто не умели. А я не заслужила. 

Тем больше оснований пробудиться самой и помочь пробудиться другим.

----------


## Dondhup

> А для меня не загадка. Если бы там был ислам, осталась бы лишь смертная казнь.


Даж в ортодоксальных исламских странах есть скрытая проституция.

Вообще надо раздел сделать новый где б могли общаться ,  а то тема сползла в сторону от Дхармы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот у вас есть причины почему вы не женаты, а у женщин есть причины почему они не на кухне. Или ваши причины какие-то более причинные?


О, я бесконечно уважаю (у-важаю, соглашаюсь с принятой важностью) причины поведения (выбора) конкретных людей в конкретных ситуациях. Но это не значит, что я считаю любые причины требующими только потакания им  :Smilie: 

Я вовсе не горжусь тем, что я не женат, тем что у меня есть недоверие к родителям в вопросе правильного образа жизни, правильных отношений, тем что сам имею не преодоленные заблуждения в этом вопросе.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну вот у вас есть причины почему вы не женаты, а у женщин есть причины почему они не на кухне. Или ваши причины какие-то более причинные?


Если жена любит мужа то она будет ему еду готовить, для мужчины это важно. Нормальный мужик сам может себе пожрать сообразить, но приятно когда еда сделана руками любимой женщины.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если в доме у Дондуба, насколько мне известно, это точно не его жена, так кто это еще там может быть?


Это раньше было  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мужчина и женщина могут, гермафродит нет.


Хм. Любые мужчина и женщина и именно в этой жизни могут достичь Архатства, невзирая на их взгляды в этой жизни?

Есть взгляды несовместимые с Дхармой (освобождения). Пока эти взгляды не нейтрализуются - освобождение не достижимо.

----------


## Аньезка

> Если жена любит мужа то она будет ему еду готовить, для мужчины это важно. Нормальный мужик сам может себе пожрать сообразить, но приятно когда еда сделана руками любимой женщины.


А мне приятно жить в 5-ти звездночном отеле с обслугой и шведским столом. И что? Потакать всем приятностям?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Как много накопилось у российских буддистов чего сказать за 5 лет!  :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Если жена любит мужа то она будет ему еду готовить, для мужчины это важно. Нормальный мужик сам может себе пожрать сообразить, но приятно когда еда сделана руками любимой женщины.


А женщине думаете не приятно, когда еда сделана руками любимого мужчины?

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Но в таких вещах, как склонность к наукам, например... женщина что ли перестает быть ЖЕНЩИНОЙ если идет в ученые?


к сожалению трюизм но это так: наука требует жертв  и самоотдачи и такими жертвами у женщины ученого прежде всего становятся муж и дети. Не говоря уже о профессиональной  деформации личности. Чернота печатного слова и сухота мысленных конструкций может так пропитать женщину, что уж ни у кого рука не поднимется ей написать, что "она мимолетное виденье и гений чистой красоты"
 Скорее уж: "клен ты мой опавший, клен заледенелый"

----------

Карло (11.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Для того чтобы приготовить мужу ужин много напрягаться не нужно, а жизнь в 5 пятизвездочном отеле большинству людей недоступна сами знаете почему.

----------


## ullu

> А вы все тут, извините, какой буддийской практикой занимаетесь?


Мы занимаемся практикой обнаружения ложных концепций в своем уме и склонностей, приводящих к их возникновению. 
Концепций типа - очевидно что женщины склонны больше к...мужчины склонны больше к...и так далее.

А вообще мы просто болтаем. Зато Zom запостил прекрасный текст....

----------


## Neroli

> Для того чтобы приготовить мужу ужин много напрягаться не нужно.


Вы яишницу имеете ввиду?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> А женщине думаете не приятно, когда еда сделана руками любимого мужчины?


Если Вы обратили внимание на мои сообщения, я писал что приготовить еду нормальному мужику не сложно. Лично мне ближе традиционные общества, а то что сейчас происходит согласно например словам Мачиг Лабдрон - упадок. Кстати я слышал как тибетской общине в Индии конкурс красоты приводили. Как Вы думаете сколько было участниц?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Гермафордит не может принять монашество в сангхе. И не более того. Таковы правила. Потому что монастыри бывают женскими или мужскими, а тут не понятно, какого пола данное существо. Но это совершенно не касается работы над умом. 

Пробудиться, а также достичь архатства может любое существо, в каких бы мирах оно не скиталось бы и какие формы в силу кармы не принимало бы.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы яишницу имеете ввиду?


Нет. Тушеное мясо, шашлык,  чили, салат и т.п.

----------


## Аньезка

> Для того чтобы приготовить мужу ужин много напрягаться не нужно


Один раз может и не нужно. А делать это на регулярной основе, вместе с остальными обязанностями по дому, гигантский напряг. Если Вы не о полуфабрикатах из микроволновки, конечно.





> а жизнь в 5 пятизвездочном отеле большинству людей недоступна сами знаете почему.


А настоящим мужчинам доступна!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neroli

> к сожалению трюизм но это так: наука требует жертв  и самоотдачи и такими жертвами у женщины ученого прежде всего становятся муж и дети. Не говоря уже о профессиональной  деформации личности. Чернота печатного слова и сухота мысленных конструкций может так пропитать женщину, что уж ни у кого рука не поднимется ей написать, что "она мимолетное виденье и гений чистой красоты"
>  Скорее уж: "клен ты мой опавший, клен заледенелый"


"клен ты мой опавший, клен заледенелый" больше подходит изможденной, работающей домохозяйке с тремя детьми.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010), Йосель Чойдрон (17.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Гермафордит не может принять монашество в сангхе. И не более того. Таковы правила. Потому что монастыри бывают женскими или мужскими, а тут не понятно, какого пола данное существо. Но это совершенно не касается работы над умом. 
> 
> Пробудиться, а также достичь архатства может любое существо, в каких бы мирах оно не скиталось бы и какие формы в силу кармы не принимало бы.


Я ссылался на слова геше-лхарамбы Чжампы Доньеда из Дрепунг Гоман дацана. Он объяснил этот момент когда даровал комментарий к сутре Сердца Праджняпармиты. У меня на сайте кажется да ж запись есть.
Геше Чжампа Доньед специалист этом вопросе в частности он подробно исследовал учение о 20 видах Святых. Поэтому я его словам доверяю.

----------


## Dondhup

> Один раз может и не нужно. А делать это на регулярной основе, вместе с остальными обязанностями по дому, гигантский напряг. Если Вы не о полуфабрикатах из микроволновки, конечно."


Кому то семья вообще напряг -  верность супружеская понимашь ли, мужу готовить надо, дом убиратьдети и т.п.




> "А настоящим мужчинам доступна!


Настоящие мужчины по размеру кошелка определяются? Как интересно?. Но нагпы как привило не богаты.

Ценности общества шудр.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Как много накопилось у российских буддистов чего сказать за 5 лет!


предложение неполное: "...сколько скопилось за 6 лет медитации у мужчин о женщинах и у женщин о мужчинах. вот и ясно об чем созерцает буддист тихонько воя мантры при луне

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (08.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сообщение от Neroli  
> А женщине думаете не приятно, когда еда сделана руками любимого мужчины?


Мне, как женщине, вообще УДОБНО, когда еда приготовлена любыми руками. Я люблю любые заботливые руки и сердце :Smilie:  Главное, чтобы она была здоровой и подана в срок. 

А так я сорадуюсь, когда кто-то сделал мне что-то и сэкономил мое время и усилия.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Neroli (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Настоящие мужчины по размеру кошелка определяются? Как интересно?. Но нагпы как привило не богаты.


А по чему же еще они определяются? Вы же тут бьётесь за право приносить мамонта. 

Надеюсь, что нагпа все же не мыслят себя в категории "настоящих мужчин", а скорее практиков.

----------


## Neroli

> Мне, как женщине, вообще УДОБНО, *когда еда приготовлена любыми руками*. Я люблю любые заботливые руки и сердце Главное, чтобы она была здоровой и подана в срок.


Воот. Я вообще считаю, что нельзя принуждать женщину готовить, если ей это не нравится. Хочет не готовить, а работать - пусть. Часть заработанных  денег на домработницу, женщину которой нравится готовить. 

Что за стереотип падать в обморок, если женщина не готовит?

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> переведите на буддийский язык термины феминизм и заодно мускулинизм (мировоззрение, утверждающее и приписывающее характер естественности мужскому доминированию в обществе) и тогда станет понятно о чем мы говорим на буддийском форуме.
> чтото я не припомню, чтобы была отдельно мужская абхидхарма а отдельно женская


Обусловенность духами сенмо ( постоянное чувство неудовлетворенности тем что есть , своим положением, кармой и т.д.. ) и гьялпо ( желание властвовать ,быть выше остальных, доминировать ) .
"Если не познакомиться как следует с этими практиками, то нет метода обуздания духов Гьялбо. Они обуздываются только в непоколебимом и безошибочном состоянии самадхи." (c)

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Я  ни за что не бьюсь Аня. У меня в семье все традиционно И мамонта я приношу и в пятизвездочный отель с яхтой и прочим от меня не требуют. Мне женщина подсаженная на ценности современного мира потребления не интересна в прицепите, и для практик будет сли8шком много препятствий.

"Надеюсь, что нагпа все же не мыслят себя в категории "настоящих мужчин", а скорее практиков. "
А что одно другому противоречит?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> предложение неполное: "...сколько скопилось за 6 лет медитации у мужчин о женщинах и у женщин о мужчинах. вот и ясно об чем созерцает буддист тихонько воя мантры при луне


О моющей полы дакини и миске чили с тушеным мясом из рук любимого дака. Эххх, кризис, кризис.  :Cry:

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я  ни за что не бьюсь Аня. У меня в семье все традиционно И мамонта я приношу и в пятизвездочный отель с яхтой и прочим от меня не требуют. Мне женщина подсаженная на ценности современного мира потребления не интересна в прицепите, и для практик будет сли8шком много препятствий.


А как вы себя планируете оградить от ценностей этого мира? Кто-то же должен зарабатывать и хотя бы детей содержать. И как вы потом детям объясните, почему вы не способны оплатить им образование?

----------


## Dondhup

> Воот. Я вообще считаю, что нельзя принуждать женщину готовить, если ей это не нравится. Хочет не готовить, а работать - пусть. Часть заработанных  денег на домработницу, женщину которой нравится готовить. 
> 
> Что за стереотип падать в обморок, если женщина не готовит?


Да и замуж никто выходить не заставляет.
Не знаю как у вас в Москве но у нас мало кто то сможет нанять домработницу, не говоря у о том что вводить чужого человека в дом мне лично не по нутру.

В обморок нервные дамочки обычно падают.

----------


## куру хунг

О феминизме:
http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A4%D0%B5%D0%B...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

----------


## Neroli

> Да и замуж никто выходить не заставляет.
> Не знаю как у вас в Москве но у нас мало кто то сможет нанять домработницу, не говоря у о том что вводить чужого человека в дом мне лично не по нутру.
> 
> В обморок нервные дамочки обычно падают.


Мне казалось, что з/п интеллектуальной женщины заведомо больше з/п домработницы, не зависимо от места. Возможно я ошиблась. 
Вы в семье оба на работу за мамонтами ходите или только вы?

----------


## Dondhup

> А как вы себя планируете оградить от ценностей этого мира? Кто-то же должен зарабатывать и хотя бы детей содержать. И как вы потом детям объясните, почему вы не способны оплатить им образование?


Это ценности времени упадка. Для буддисты следовать им значит быть плохим практиком.
Кормить жену и детей - это одно, а платить за высшее образование в современных условиях - это другое.  Для меня важнее практика Дхармы и возможность дать ребенку шанс увидеть путь к освобождению. Если есть возможность выложить тысяч 100 в год за образование - этьо хорошо. нет тоже хорошо. А вкладывать с утра до вчера ради этого например потеряв в результате зрение вредили стоит. Если ребенка кормить то 10 000 в месяц он сможет заработать сам. Если хочет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Мне казалось, что з/п интеллектуальной женщины заведомо больше з/п домработницы, не зависимо от места. Возможно я ошиблась. 
> Вы в семье оба на работу за мамонтами ходите или только вы?


Что касается зарплаты - представители творческий или гуманитарных  специальностей часто зарабатывают меньше например уборщицы, Я подобные ситуации знаю.

Разные бывают ситуации , обсуждать здесь дела своей семьи чтоб потом мне косточки барышни местные перемывали я не буду.

----------


## Аньезка

> Это ценности времени упадка. Для буддисты следовать им значит быть плохим практиком.
> Кормить жену и детей - это одно, а платить за высшее образование в современных условиях - это другое.  Для меня важнее практика Дхармы и возможность дать ребенку шанс увидеть путь к освобождению. Если есть возможность выложить тысяч 100 в год за образование - этьо хорошо. нет тоже хорошо. А вкладывать с утра до вчера ради этого например потеряв в результате зрение вредили стоит. Если ребенка кормить то 10 000 в месяц он сможет заработать сам. Если хочет.


Я так и знала: и на елочку сесть, и попу не ободрать хочется.
А в монастырь было уйти слабо? Или посвятить свою жизнь Дхарме, не ввязываясь в темы с семьей?
Ага, лучше жить с семьей в нищете и рассуждать про времена упадка...
И это позиционируется как мужчины, которым женщина почему-то должна подчиняться.

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010), Йосель Чойдрон (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Воот. Я вообще считаю, что нельзя принуждать женщину готовить, если ей это не нравится. Хочет не готовить, а работать - пусть. Часть заработанных  денег на домработницу, женщину которой нравится готовить. 
> 
> Что за стереотип падать в обморок, если женщина не готовит?


Думаю, что в нормальной семье вообще какого-то особого разделения на обязанности и функции нет. Все равностно работают до посинения для общего дела, кто стоит ближе и свободен - подхватывает и впрягается без раздумий. А потом, когда все перемыто-переглажено-почищено-поето, все с радостью валятся на диван и веселятся :Big Grin:  Мой муж на меня вкалывает добросовестно. Считаю нужным ответить тем же :Wink: Если я буду требовать от него быть Рокфеллером, то он отбросит копыта от невозможного. И мне это никаких внутренних проблем не решит. Мне и так хорошо.

Мне кажется, что раз у нас есть тело, и забота о еде-кровле-одежде-деньгах, чтобы его содержать, и карма, что денег постоянно не хватает, есть огромные желания и малая удовлетворенность, то, желательно, меньше париться тем, что ты что-то хочешь или не хочешь делать. ПРИДЕТСЯ ВСЕ РАВНО :Cry:  Так уж лучше побыстрее к этому привыкнуть :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Я делаю то, что мне положено, насколько проще могу. Но качественно. Давно убедилась, что можно просто все время себя спрашивать: " А МОГУ ЛИ Я БЕЗ ЭТОГО ОБОЙТИСЬ?" Не люблю долгие колебания "хочу"-"не хочу". Это выматывает.  Надо, значит НАДО. И вперед.

Домработница у меня тоже есть, раз в неделю. Мне она не нужна. Посторонний человек в доме тусуется. Я помою и уберу быстрее, умнее и качественнее. Но я ей нужна :Cool:  Иначе ей кушать нечего будет. А так просто дарить деньги я ей не считаю нужным. Молодая, здоровая кобылка, жутко не любит убираться. Пусть научится преодолевать в себе плохое отношение к труду, который ее кормит.

А я зато себе ничего лишнего не покупаю :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010), Карло (11.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Потому что потом вообще фиг отмоешь. Кто оттирать то будет, когда оно зарастет?


зачем оттирать, тропинку протопчете, будете представлять что вы в лесу отшельники

----------


## Neroli

> Разные бывают ситуации , обсуждать здесь дела своей семьи чтоб потом мне косточки барышни местные перемывали я не буду.


Хорошо, спрошу по другому.
Вы считате нормальным, что после 8-ми часового рабочего дня у м и ж, м отдыхает в медитации, а ж готовит, моет пол, стирает и гладит рубашки и т.д.?

----------


## ullu

> зачем оттирать, тропинку протопчете, будете представлять что вы в лесу отшельники


Ну я собственно примерно так и делаю .

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Алаверды


Фильм кстати суперский)) Всем советую - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3024407

----------


## куру хунг

> В неравенстве я вижу много пользы , и в буддийском неравенстве тоже. В монашеских десциплинах и философии *женщины на заднем плане*, но в Тантре они *дакини мудрости*.


 Гы-гы.

 А вот любопытственно, а ежели было б наоборот. :Wink: 

 То есть:
 В монашеских десциплинах и философии *мужчины на заднем плане*, но в Тантре они *даки мудрости*.  :Big Grin: 

 Хотя по большому счёту, конечно мнение, что в Тантре они(женщины) *дакини мудрости*, очередной и типичный феминистический бред.

 И увы, основная причина, по которой они прутся к тибетским учителям.

 не все конечно, но процентов 90, эт точно. :Frown:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Обусловенность духами сенмо ( постоянное чувство неудовлетворенности тем что есть , своим положением, кармой и т.д.. ) и гьялпо ( желание властвовать ,быть выше остальных, доминировать ) .
> "Если не познакомиться как следует с этими практиками, то нет метода обуздания духов Гьялбо. Они обуздываются только в непоколебимом и безошибочном состоянии самадхи." (c)


не очень понял но судя по томучто вы недолюливаете мужчин (или они вас) речь в вашем посте идет о мускулинизме. но по моему дело не в мужчинах дело, а в том что вы провоцитуете в них такой стиль поведения,  как только вы измените свой стиль поведения как и мужчины другие появятся в вашем мандале. Так что мужчин, обусловленные такими духами притягиваете вы сами и подкрепляете их стиль поведеня. Но указать на причину яления еще не значит описать само явление  (в нашем случае мускулинизм и феминизм) в будд терминах и мы опять повисаем в небуддийской плоскости.


к тому же с той же долей обоснованности мы мы можем многим особям и женского пола приписать подобную обусловленность. так что разговор опять повисает......

----------


## Dondhup

> Я так и знала: и на елочку сесть, и попу не ободрать хочется.
> А в монастырь было уйти слабо? Или посвятить свою жизнь Дхарме, не ввязываясь в темы с семьей?
> Ага, лучше жить с семьей в нищете и рассуждать про времена упадка...
> И это позиционируется как мужчины, которым женщина почему-то должна подчиняться.


Вы в крайности впадаете и фантазиями занимаетесь. Жизнь в нищете это одно а погоня за ценностями обществом потребления это другое.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Карло (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Гы-гы.
> 
>  А вот любопытственно, а ежели было б наоборот.
> 
>  То есть:
>  В монашеских десциплинах и философии *мужчины на заднем плане*, но в Тантре они *даки мудрости*. 
> 
>  Хотя по большому счёту, конечно мнение, что в Тантре они(женщины) *дакини мудрости*, очередной и типичный феминистический бред.
> 
> ...


Вот, ввязался грамотный мальчишка, противник холиваров, уважающий всех существ, глубокий практик буддизма :Smilie: 


Я мужчин всех люблю. Принципиально и сознательно. И даков, и, простите, не очень :Smilie:  И женщин люблю. Внезависимости от их восприятия. Те, кто созрел для доверия буддизму, прутся к учителям внезависимости от пола. Могу только сорадоваться. Меня учили, что важен СОЮЗ :Smilie: 

Ну, а мудрости всем нам крайне не хватает. Это уж абсолютно точно. Судя по вышестоящей дискуссии.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Хорошо, спрошу по другому.
> Вы считате нормальным, что после 8-ми часового рабочего дня у м и ж, м отдыхает в медитации, а ж готовит, моет пол, стирает и гладит рубашки и т.д.?


А кто заставляет работать 8 часов или убирать каждый день? 
Стирае кстати стиральная машина, а рубашки мне гладить не нужно - у меня футболка и зен есть :Smilie: 
Мой рабочий день для справки превышает 8 часов  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

На Ане и Нероли не за чтоб не женился  :Smilie:  Зачем мне война в доме  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А кто заставляет работать 8 часов или убирать каждый день? 
> Стирае кстати стиральная машина, а рубашки мне гладить не нужно - у меня футболка и зен есть
> Мой рабочий день для справки превышает 8 часов


Андрей, просто ответьте считаете ли описанную мной часто встречающуюся ситуацию (не у вас)  нормальной?

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот, ввязался грамотный мальчишка, 
> 
> Я мужчин всех люблю. Принципиально. И даков,


 Мальчишке уже 45, на всяк случай.

 А даки либо давно вымерли, либо ассимилировались с римлянами и сейчас живут на территории современной Румынии под видом румын. :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

Каждый сам решает с кем и как ему жить а революции в области семейных отношений ник чему хорошему не приводят.

----------


## Neroli

> На Ане и Нероли не за чтоб не женился  Зачем мне война в доме


оё, мы наказаны страшным наказанием  )))))))) 

терновый куст мой дом родной )))))

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Вы ж меня практически не знаете как и я Вас, так что сложно сказать кто тут наказан. Но разборки с женой - сильное препятствие для практики.

Современно общество потребления построенное на товарныо-денежных отношениях вообще уничтожает семью, Старясь застаить ради иллюзии работать и женщин и мужчин с утра до вечера.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот, ввязался грамотный мальчишка, *противник холиваров*,


 Да какой я противник холиваров??? :EEK!: 

 Я их наоборот дико обожаю.

 Щас керосинчику плеснём. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну я собственно примерно так и делаю .


дааааааааа, не каждая женщина в этом сознается. Я думал только в Бурятии русские буддистки на это были способны как моя жена и др. Обычно все же мое терпение лопалось от этих тропинок и я начинал прорубать просеки. Как то и вечно невозмутимого Железнова достала куча грузного белья у входной двери в избу и он засунул столь же невозмутимой Фриде это белье в секретер. Думаю на фоне этих невозмутимостей все же некоторые искры пролетели.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мальчишке уже 45, на всяк случай.
> 
>  А даки либо давно вымерли, либо ассимилировались с римлянами и сейчас живут на территории современной Румынии под видом румын.


 :Smilie:  Думала, лет 28, судя по базару :Smilie:  У меня муж - дак, хоть не румын. И не буддист :Smilie:  Просто он меня любит, и хочет, чтобы мне было хорошо. Готов забыть про себя ради меня. И вообще не может пройти мимо того, кому плохо - поможет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Мальчишке уже 45, на всяк случай.
> 
>  А даки либо давно вымерли, либо ассимилировались с римлянами и сейчас живут на территории современной Румынии под видом румын.


Был такой зачетный фильмец, первая серия с французам еще ничего а вторая - туши свет . Вот и думаешь за что их даков любить то  :Smilie:  Невкусны небось.

----------

куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы ж меня практически не знаете как и я Вас, так что сложно сказать кто тут наказан. Но разборки с женой - сильное препятствие для практики.


Дондуп, спасибо за хорошее настроение. А кстати, на ком сильнее не женились бы, на мне или на Ане?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Да какой я противник холиваров???
> 
>  Я их наоборот дико обожаю.
> 
>  Щас керосинчику плеснём.


Никак ведьм жечь будем?
Жалко - вон в Западной Европе прожгли так красивиц мало осталось  :Smilie: 
Теперь аж из России буддисток импортируют  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Дондуп, спасибо за хорошее настроение. А кстати, на ком сильнее не женились бы, на мне или на Ане?


Сначала в реале познакомцца надо - в Питер приезжайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Девочки, вы должны срочно Дондубу выплатить огромную сумму в компенсацию :Smilie:  Чтобы он не передумал не жениться :Smilie: 

Но в принципе в Питер можно поехать. Чтобы практика у Дондуба сильно усилилась :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я так и знала: и на елочку сесть, и попу не ободрать хочется.
> А в монастырь было уйти слабо? Или посвятить свою жизнь Дхарме, не ввязываясь в темы с семьей?
> Ага, лучше жить с семьей в нищете и рассуждать про времена упадка...
> И это позиционируется как мужчины, которым женщина почему-то должна подчиняться.


Фигасе, с салатиком, тушеным мясом, шашлычком и чили на покушать нищета  :Smilie:  Ань, ты не заговаривайся тут. Кстати, где ты тут на 26 страницах нашла слово "подчиняться"? Ты понимаешь, что вытаскиваешь из своей головы собственные концепции и пытаешься впихнуть в них окружающих? Ань, все УЖЕ самосовершенно. если у тебя по каким-то поводам есть напряжения, то работай с этим. тебе только сегодня ринпоче на трансляции объяснял разницу между очками и зеркалом. Так может не надо на него пенять?

----------

Карло (11.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Современно *общество потребления* построенное на товарныо-денежных отношениях вообще уничтожает семью, Старясь застаить ради иллюзии работать и женщин и мужчин с утра до вечера.


Я считаю, что такая ситуация суть ситуция птребления женщины мужчиной:



> после 8-ми часового рабочего дня у м и ж, м отдыхает в медитации, а ж готовит, моет пол, стирает и гладит рубашки и т.д.?


Возразите?

----------


## Буль

> Или...есть ли женский род у слов "генерал", "врач", "миллиционер", "профессор"...?
> Многие из них имеют женский вариант в разговорной речи, например докторша, профессорша. Проблемой является стилистическая сниженность "женских" вариантов названий профессий по сравнению с "мужскими", которые часто снисходительно или пренебрежительно характеризуют их обладательниц.


... а ещё на основании женского рода слов "водка", "бутылка", "рюмка" и "закуска" мы сделаем глубокий вывод о фатальном русском женском алкоголизме, ога...

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Карло (11.11.2010), куру хунг (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> "Монахи, я расскажу вам об оковах и отсутствии оков. Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить. 
> Благословенный сказал: "Женщина внутренне обращается к её женственным качествам, женственным жестам, женственным манерам, женственному поведению, женским желаниям, женскому голосу, женскому обаянию. Она восхищается этим, восторгается этим. Делая так, она обращается внешне к мужским качествам, мужским жестам, манерам, поведению, желаниям, голосу, обаянию. Она восхищается этим, восторгается этим. Делая так, она хочет соединиться с тем, что является внешним по отношению к ней, хочет получить ту радость и удовольствие, которые выстраиваются на этой окове. Восхищаясь своей женственностью, женщина сковывает себя по отношению к мужчине. Вот как женщина не может.........[/url]


по отношению к тхеравадам это имеет смысл говорить. в тантре все это используется с точностью до наоборот. Иначе какая радость от такой женщины, которая не хочет слиьтся с любимым мужчиной как две створки амулета как любят писать о слиянии Самантабхадры и Самантабхадри.

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати девушки быстрее спиваются и вроде вылечить нельзя. 
Надо сделать раздел - подолье для трепа типа этого.

----------


## Neroli

> Сначала в реале познакомцца надо - в Питер приезжайте


Господи, что вы несете, вы ж женаты.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Никак ведьм жечь будем?


Никак не будете. Ща гневную форму приму, дигугами не отмахаетесь. У меня жена потомственная ведьма.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да какой я противник холиваров???
> 
>  Я их наоборот дико обожаю.
> 
>  Щас керосинчику плеснём.


Тетенькой родитеся в следующей жизни, как пить дать, голубчик :Smilie:  И мы мальчишкой у вас родимся :Smilie:  Роды - это прелестно.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я считаю, что такая ситуация суть ситуция птребления женщины мужчиной:
> 
> Возразите?


Девушки  - задавите своих мужиков - получите талибан  :Smilie: 
Перефразируя известную фразу - Кто не хочет готовить своему мужу будет готовить чужому в гареме  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> не очень понял но судя по томучто вы недолюливаете мужчин (или они вас) речь в вашем посте идет о мускулинизме. но по моему дело не в мужчинах дело, а в том что вы провоцитуете в них такой стиль поведения,  как только вы измените свой стиль поведения как и мужчины другие появятся в вашем мандале. Так что мужчин, обусловленные такими духами притягиваете вы сами и подкрепляете их стиль поведеня. Но указать на причину яления еще не значит описать само явление  (в нашем случае мускулинизм и феминизм) в будд терминах и мы опять повисаем в небуддийской плоскости.


В моем посте речь идет о том, что существуют такие вещи в нашем мире. И это последствия разделения людей на высших и низших по половым признакам ( по национальным признакам, расовым, религиозным и т.д. )
И что на самом деле эта проблема - равностного уважительного отношения к другим она не поверхностная и результат такого разделения в итоге это не борьба за то кто сегодня будет мыть пол, а результат такой, что это причиняет людям много страданий. 
И это как бы лишний повод утвердиться в том, что стоит изменить свой ум и развивать равностное уважение , а ещё лучше сострадание ко всем людям.
И по крайней мере не относиться пренебрежительно к тем социальным движениям, которые пытаются уменьшить такие последствия . 

Явление я описала. А причину я не указывала как раз. Это явление так называется в буддийской терминологии.
То есть обычно человек говорит - он хочет власти, хочет доминировать, а буддист говорит - обусловленность демонами гьялпо проявилась.

Конечно, обусловленность демонами гьялпо свойственна и женщинам. А мужчинам так же свойственна обусловленность демонами сенмо. Есть ещё 7 классов существ и они тоже обуславливают всех.
Причина такой обусловленности неведение относительно отсутствия независимого существования .
Конечно она в полной мере свойственна всем существам.

----------

Vladiimir (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Господи, что вы несете, вы ж женаты.


Как романтично Вы к Андрюше обращаетесь  :Smilie: ))))))) Вы, кстати, тоже от семьи отбиваетесь. А если будете со мной спорить, я Вас в блокнотик запишу (из Смешариков, есичо)  :Smilie: )))))))

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Самсара определяет и спрос, и предложение. Может, хватит, товарищи буддисты, на мужчин и женщин ЖС делить? Каждого рожала мать. Каждого зачал отец, а тело самсарное в силу кармы и аффектов. Может, хватит проявлять неуважение друг к другу?

Все мы пользуемся друг другом в поисках поддерки и любви, которой явно не хватает.

----------

Аня Приходящая (07.12.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Самсара определяет и спрос и предложение. Может, хватит, товарищи буддисты, на мужчин и женщин ЖС делить? Каждого рожала мать. Каждого зачал отец, а тело самсарное в силу кармы и аффектов. Может, хватит проявлять неуважение друг к другу?


Я 23 страницы назад предлагал. Не слушают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Причем тут неуважения, например дакинь очень уважаю  :Smilie:  А различать кто и где всегда надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Я 23 страницы назад предлагал. Не слушают.


Артем, ступайте спать.
И блокнотик прихватите.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я 23 страницы назад предлагал. Не слушают.


Вы - настоящий мужчина :Wink: 

Да, и вроде не весна ведь, а какие флирты тут разгораются :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Господи, что вы несете, вы ж женаты.


Так в гости же, заодно и с женой познакомитесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, ступайте спать.
> И блокнотик прихватите.


И кружочком обведу теперь.  :Stick Out Tongue:  И я вот в отличие от Вас, более чуток к призывам жены спать идти Всем доброй ночи и удачной йоги сновидений  :Kiss:

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Так в гости же, заодно и с женой познакомитесь


Не боитесь, что жена феминизмом заразится?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Неа, она женщина с традиционным взглядом на отношения  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> И кружочком обведу теперь.  И я вот в отличие от Вас, более чуток к призывам жены спать идти Всем доброй ночи и удачной йоги сновидений


ну все катитесь уже, как смешарик смешарика прошу  :Kiss:

----------


## Neroli

> Неа, она женщина с традиционным взглядом на отношения


Ну так бегите к ней спать уже.  :Embarrassment: 
Это я в отъезде из родного дома, а вы чего тут сидите.

----------


## куру хунг

> В моем посте речь идет о том, что существуют такие вещи в нашем мире. И это последствия разделения людей на высших и низших по половым признакам ( по национальным признакам, расовым, религиозным и т.д. )


 Да нуу???!!!

 А куда же наша любимая теория кармы то вдруг исчезла.??? :EEK!: 

 Весьма примечательно, как токмо дело начинает касаться близких телу взглядов, про карму враз забываем.
 А кармическая теория не оставляет никаких лазеек для левацких, социалистических идеек.
 Идеи равенства окончательно себя дискредитировали даже в западном, небуддистком обществе.

 Ибо людоедские теории фашизма и коммунизма произросли из тех теплиц.

 Не надо путать идеи РАВЕНСТВА И БУДДИСТКОГО РАВНОСТНОГО ОТНОШЕНИЯ.
 Это две весьма большие разницы. :Frown:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> а что такое по вашему нормальная семья? 
> вот мой отец меня не любил, думаете это лучше, чем если бы его не было?


нормальная семья это все же когда оба родителя любят детей и они это чувствуют. Даже когда я развелся с женой я все время поддерживал отношения с детьми и помогал им по возможности, чтобы они всегда знали что у них есть отец и они не одиноки. Даже когда дети бедокурили и попадали в милицию, то я делал все чтобы их отстоять как бы они не были виноваты. Дети должны всегда чувствовать, что у них есть опора в жизни в лице родителей, чтобы они не натворили. Это для них всегда энергетическая подпитка, даже если родителей нет рядом.  Ребенок может подбежать, ткнуться в колени, ты его погладишь по голове, он  немного постоит и дальше резвиться. Если ребенок знает что ему не к кому подбежать за таким кратковременным утешением=подпиткой, то это очень большая травма. В общем то нечто подобное и в семейной жизни воспроизводится. Жена, муж это те, о коих мы думаем, что они всегда можут понять и поддержать.

Если таких нормальных отношений нет с родителями в детстве, то и в семейной жизни такие бывшие дети воспроизводят свои невротические реакции

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Да нуу???!!!
> 
>  А куда же наша любимая теория кармы то вдруг исчезла.???
> 
>  Весьма примечательно, как токмо дело начинает касаться близких телу взглядов, про карму враз забываем.
>  А кармическая теория не оставляет никаких лазеек для левацких, социалистических идеек.
>  Идеи равенства окончательно себя дискредитировали даже в западном, небуддистком обществе.
> 
>  Ибо людоедские теории фашизма и коммунизма произросли из тех теплиц.
> ...


Игорь, успокойся, ты вершина пищевой цепочки.  :Kiss:  смотри не навернись оттудова.

----------


## ullu

> дааааааааа, не каждая женщина в этом сознается. Я думал только в Бурятии русские буддистки на это были способны как моя жена и др. Обычно все же мое терпение лопалось от этих тропинок и я начинал прорубать просеки. Как то и вечно невозмутимого Железнова достала куча грузного белья у входной двери в избу и он засунул столь же невозмутимой Фриде это белье в секретер. Думаю на фоне этих невозмутимостей все же некоторые искры пролетели.


Ура! Теперь я не буду чувствовать себя мальчиком-подростком  :Smilie: )
а то я думала уже что все женщины нормальные, а я как дурак  :Smilie: )) ( шутка )
Я же всем говорю что мое место в Бурятии, а мне не верят. 

А вообще то я люблю чистоту и порядок. Просто сил и времени на них не хватает. Ну и перфекционизм подводит конечно же, ну зачем убираться в комнате, где такие обои? Все равно же совершенно красиво не будет  :Smilie:  Чем себя мотивировать? :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Если таких нормальных отношений нет с родителями в детстве, то и в семейной жизни такие бывшие дети воспроизводят свои невротические реакции


Многим молодым родителям хватает ума понять, что именно их родители делали не так и не повторять их ошибок. Нужно растить деток, способных мыслить.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Мой первый муж местами сильно напоминал мне моего отца. Нашу дочь он тоже не любил, кстати. Вывод сами сделаете?


типичный печальный случай извесный в семейной терапии. Образ отца как идеал впечатываеся в сознание и дочь подбтрает мужа похожего на отца пока не освободится от этого стереотипа. Или уйдя от мужа женщина опять находит похожего на него мужчину.

----------


## Neroli

> типичный печальный случай извесный в семейной терапии. Образ отца как идеал впечатываеся в сознание и дочь подбтрает мужа похожего на отца пока не освободится от этого стереотипа. Или уйдя от мужа женщина опять находит похожего на него мужчину.


вот если вы в курсе типичных случаев семейной терапии, скажите, если отца нет, то нет стереотипа или что впечатыватся - книжный герой?

----------


## куру хунг

> вот если вы в курсе типичных случаев семейной терапии, скажите, если отца нет, то нет стереотипа или что впечатыватся - книжный герой?


 Истеричная мамаша. :Confused:

----------


## Neroli

> Истеричная мамаша.


Давай, давай, обзывайся, венец творенья.

----------


## ullu

> Не надо путать идеи РАВЕНСТВА И БУДДИСТКОГО РАВНОСТНОГО ОТНОШЕНИЯ.
>  Это две весьма большие разницы.


Это для тебя, не для меня.
В моем измерении существует только одно равностное отношение, и да, оно не зависит от чьей-либо кармы.
И если идея равенства опирается на равное уважение к другим , то это достойная теория, а не левацкая.

----------


## куру хунг

Ыщщщо




> Женщина, заражённая феминизмом, лишается возможности найти простое человеческое семейное счастье. Мало того, ещё гарантированно лишает такой возможности бедолагу, которого с ней свела судьба.
> 
> С феминисткой невозможно нормально общаться. Уступил ей место в автобусе — ты сексисткая свинья, указывающая женщине на её подчинённое положение. Не уступил ей место в автобусе — мужлан невоспитанный. И дело не ограничивается автобусом. Любое проявление решительности расценивается как сексизм, любое её непроявление — как расхлябанность, недостойная мужчины

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Господи, что вы несете, вы ж женаты.


жена Дондупа будет дхармой заниматься, Нероли рубашки гладить, а Аньежка на учебу детям Дондупа зарабатывать. Здоровая буддийская семья. Дондуб за ужином будет всем проведи читать. Остальное в порядке очереди по предварит записи.по

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Интереееестно, а у клеш мужской или женский род? :Smilie: 

А у двойственного восприятия какой род? Это исключительно женская или мужская преррогатива?

----------


## ullu

> А куда же наша любимая теория кармы то вдруг исчезла.???


Она никуда не исчезала. Человек получает все что он получает в силу своей собственной кармы.
Но людей которые совершают насилие и т.д. на такое отношение толкает то, что в их умах есть идея превосходства.

И все это не означает что с этим ВООБЩЕ ничего не стоит делать.

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> жена Дондупа будет дхармой заниматься, Нероли рубашки гладить, а Аньежка на учебу детям Дондупа зарабатывать. Здоровая буддийская семья. Дондуб за ужином будет всем проведи читать. Остальное в порядке очереди по предварит записи.по


Вы что, ясновидящая(ий)? :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Интереееестно, а у клеш мужской или женский род?
> 
> А у двойственного восприятия какой род? Это исключительно женскаяы или мужская преррогатива?


у нирваны женский род )))

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Ыщщщо


Это статистическое исследование , или чьи то эмоции?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Как романтично Вы к Андрюше обращаетесь ))))))) Вы, кстати, тоже от семьи отбиваетесь. ))))))))


обычно это означает: Боже что вы несете? Ведь у вас жена? Где мы можем встретиься чтобы она не узнала?

----------


## Neroli

> обычно это означает: Боже что вы несете? Ведь у вас жена? Где мы можем встретиься чтобы она не узнала?


не угадали, это означает, идите к жене, мне есть кого кормить  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женщины идут в нирвану, а мужчины, вероятно, в нирван :Smilie:  Там, наверно тоже свое М и Ж есть?

Это я, чтоб не обижать наших замечательных мужчин. Я даже посторонюсь, чтоб они побыстрей успели :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Отсюда: http://menalmanah.narod.ru/rnet/bad.html




> * Из-за феминизма семьи не только стали
>       "виртуально-кратковременными", феминизм вообще препятствует
>       людям создавать семьи.
> 
> 
> Как это препятствует? Чушь какая! А вот и
> не чушь, и феминизм здесь главная причина:
> 
> Один из самых основных постулатов феминизма гласит, что "мужчины веками угнетали женщин, всячески подавляли их и вдалбливали женщинам в голову покорность и ущербность". А вот феминизм, наконец позволил женщине почувствовать себя полноценным человеком - свободным и равным всем остальным. Однако, идеологи феминизма отрицают существование такой вещи, как всем хорошо известный значительно более сильный, в сравнении с мужским, женский эгоцентризм (точнее, старательно обходят его молчанием, так как трудно отрицать то, что у всех перед глазами). Крайний (но весьма наглядный) пример женского эгоцентризма, - это Старуха из "Сказки о рыбаке и рыбке". Желание быть (или, хотя-бы выглядеть) "владычицей морскою" свойственно очень многим женщинам, но в обычной жизни оно сдерживается явной несоразмерностью возможностей по достижению этой цели.
> ...

----------


## Neroli

> Женщины идут в нирвану, а мужчины, вероятно, в нирван Там, наверно тоже свое М и Ж есть?


У женщин реализация, у мужчин реализац. 
полный реализац ))))

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

На 440 Урра!!! он не развяжет холивар. У меня есть муж :Smilie:  А у него нет жены. С чего бы это?"Уж лучше быть одной, чем с кем попало!"? :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Но людей которые совершают насилие и т.д. на такое отношение толкает то, что в их умах есть идея превосходства.


 Совершать насилие толкает людей только сама идея насилия. :Wink: 

 А мысли о превосходстве, равенстве и неполноценности могут в совершенно одинаковой степени эту агрессию усиливать(или даже наоборот смягчать)

----------


## куру хунг

> Это статистическое исследование , или чьи то эмоции?


 Это даже следует из наблюдения за поведением женщин в этом треде. :Frown:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы сначала постройте хотя бы с одной женщиной приличные отношения. Будете и далее тогда обоснованно обсуждать. Если не строятся отношения - оба партнера виноваты.

У меня большинство мужчин - друзья. Могу сжиться практически со всеми. Построила очень хорошие отношения. Всю жизнь их защищаю от плохих женщин :Smilie:  И наоборот. Потому что ценю и уважаю. В силу Четырех Безмерных.

----------

Neroli (08.11.2010), Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Ну вот на этой позитивной ноте я пошел спать ))))

----------


## куру хунг

> Вы сначала постройте хотя бы с одной женщиной приличные отношения. Будете и далее тогда обоснованно обсуждать.


 Пема Вы лучше попробуйте своим подружкам из этого треда то же самое(только с мужчиной) посоветовать. :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> У меня большинство мужчин - друзья. Могу сжиться практически со всеми. Построила очень хорошие отношения. Всю жизнь их защищаю от плохих женщин И наоборот. Потому что ценю и уважаю. В силу Четырех Безмерных.


 Вопрос на который не отвечают почему то женщины(не принято???)

 А годков *строительнице отношений* то сколько будет??? :Cool:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А вообще то я люблю чистоту и порядок. Просто сил и времени на них не хватает. Ну и перфекционизм подводит конечно же, ну зачем убираться в комнате, где такие обои? Все равно же совершенно красиво не будет  Чем себя мотивировать?


я тоже люблю чистоту и порядок и раз в месяц его навоже, понимаю, что там где алтарь надо не наводить беспорядок, но он сам наводится, так сказать саморожденно. есть надежды что раздаваемые вещи и книги уменьшат беспорядок, но книги растут быстрее чем их успеваешь снести в библиотеку. Шмоток дарят больше чем успеешь их вынести на помойку живым существам на радость.  Благая материальная  карма тоже бывает обременительна.




> Ура! Теперь я не буду чувствовать себя мальчиком-подростком )
> а то я думала уже что все женщины нормальные, а я как дурак )) ( шутка )
> Я же всем говорю что мое место в Бурятии, а мне не верят.


не переживайте, вы по определению ненормальная, так как нормальная женщина буддисткой не станет. В лучшем случае туристкой по буддийским местам. 

моя первая жена была нормальной и любящей женщиной до той поры пока мне говорила: я тебя люблю а твои буддийские дела меня не интересует, было немного обидно но терпимо. Когда она стала буддистской и стала влезать во все мои будд дела то жизнь совместная  стала нестерпимой, как  у двух медведей в одной берлоге.

если вернуться к началу дискуссиии 6 лет назад, то женщина реализует бодх мысль несколько по иному, прежде всего через любовь  к детям, мужу.

муж же занимаясь созерцанием и порождая бодх мысль по отн ко всем живым существам в первую очередь порождает максимум сострадания к жене (как бы засевает шунйу потенциальность, как следовало из лекций ННР летом во время ретрита) и она в свою очередь  в ответ на это сострадание=любовь как шунйа раскрывается своей потенциальностью п отношению к мужу и детям. И так далее идет этот взаимообогащающий процесс. Так что некоторая разница есть  у мужчин и женщин в буддизме. Я не очень хорошо это выражаю в словах, но разницу чувствую.

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Ещё:http://www.mentales.ru/?page_id=479





> Почему же феминистки пользуются популярностью у большинства нормальных женщин? Ведь объективно феминистки действуют против интересов женщин, делая их неудачницами, развращая их детей и плодя маньяков, которые охотятся и на женщин, и на их детей?
> 
> Во-первых, большинство женщин вообще не способно просчитывать дальнюю перспективу. А демагогия феминисток построена таким образом, чтобы играть именно на эмоциях и сиюминутных интересах женщин. И замалчивать более отдаленные последствия.
> Например, миф о кухонном рабстве представляется женщинам домохозяйкам очень удобным.
> 
>     * Можно набивать себе цену перед мужчиной и торговаться прямо сегодня на кухне.
>     * Можно сформировать у него дополнительный комплекс вины прямо сегодня во время плановой ссоры.
>     * Можно меньше самой заниматься домашними делами, а то и заставить мужчину. Прямо сейчас.
>     * Можно оправдать трату своего времени на низкооплачиваемой работе в ущерб интересам детей и домашнего хозяйства. Именно сегодня.
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Карло (13.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вы что, ясновидящая(ий)?


нет "я еще не ведьма, я еще только учусь".

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Оттуда же:




> Добыча и накопление мужчинами большого количества материальных благ приводит одновременно к нескольким последствиям.
> 
> Во-первых, внешняя ролевая функция добычи становится сравнительно легка и безопасна. Во-вторых, мужчины становятся менее активны.
> 
> В-третьих, женщины становятся активнее в желании перераспределения благ.
> 
> В-четвертых, роль вожака в инстинктивном самочном  восприятии женщины принадлежит государству, а не мужу.
> 
> В-пятых, есть за что бороться. И как следствие, тут же начинается «борьба женщин за свои права». То есть теперь, не рискуя быть съеденными тигром, убитыми врагами или умереть с голоду в случае неудачи, женщины начинают войну с мужчинами за отъем у них этих добытых мужчинами материальных благ. Ослабленных мужчин женщины, разумеется, не боятся тоже. Возглавляют эту борьбу самые активные женщины. Те, которые больше всех в этой борьбе заинтересованы. Посмотрим, что это за женщины.
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Карло (13.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Несколько страниц сообщений за несколько часов  :Smilie: 

Вот поэтому учитель Дхармы (освобождения) не может быть ни мужчиной, ни женщиной.

----------


## куру хунг

Ещё:




> Однако есть три категории женщин, для которых построить свою жизнь естественным с позиции их биологического предназначения образом затруднительно или невозможно.
> 
> Во-первых, это лесбиянки. Чаще всего, гормональный сбой их матери во время беременности привел к необратимым изменениям их головного мозга в период внутриутробного развития. Поэтому наряду с женскими инстинктивными программами у них работают и мужские. Часто они и внешне мужеподобны. Это женщины с серьезным сбоем полового инстинкта. По сути, глубоко больные. Поэтому они не способны образовать пару с мужчиной.
> 
> Во-вторых это сексуально непривлекательные женщины с отталкивающей мужчин внешностью и дурным характером, чаще всего с гипертрофированной склонностью к доминированию.
> 
> В-третьих, это умные образованные женщины с сильным характером, которые не могут найти себе мужчину, который бы их устраивал. Стандартная проблема эмансипированных интеллектуалок. Высокоранговых высокопримативных мужчин они отвергают по рассудочным соображениям. Высокоранговых низкопримативных – инстинктивно, так как те слишком ослаблены матриархальным «воспитанием» и их  легко подчинить.
> 
> Эти три типа женщин вынуждены зарабатывать на жизнь самостоятельно. А значит, они вступают в прямую конкуренцию с мужчинами в бизнесе и на рынке труда. При этом, чувствуя себя обделенными в сравнении с другими женщинами и не в состоянии получить женские привилегии на уровне семьи, они стремятся получить их на уровне общества. К тому же в силу своих физиологических, мыслительных и прочих особенностей женщина не конкурентоспособна  с мужчинами в честном соперничестве в мужской сфере компетенции. Поэтому нуждается в дополнительных мероприятиях по ослаблению конкурентов – мужчин. Такие женщины, не способные полноценно реализоваться ни в женской, ни в мужской сферах компетенции, и образуют костяк феминизма. Они ненавидят  мужчин, которые профессиональнее и конкурентоспособнее их на рынке труда. Но они также ненавидят и нормальных женщин, которые имеют мужчину и детей. И завидуют и тем, и другим. Детей они тоже ненавидят, так как они одним своим видом напоминают женщинам неудачницам об их несостоятельности.
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (08.11.2010), Карло (13.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Остаётся только добавить, что  буддисткие общины, по крайней мере тиб. буддизма в России, наполняются на 90 % из вышеописанных категорий. :Mad:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> вот если вы в курсе типичных случаев семейной терапии, скажите, если отца нет, то нет стереотипа или что впечатыватся - книжный герой?


к сожалению, Куру Хунг отчасти прав, так как роли отца отчасти приходится исполнять матери. То, что разведено в нормальной семье, в одиночной семье слито в одном родителе, поэтому и мать не очень мать и мать, исполняющая отчасти мужские функции естественно не слишком напоминает отца и больше воспринимается как "строгая но справедливая". Но потребность остается в женственной матери и мужественном отце и посему ищется удовлетворения потребности в идеале где-нибудь на стороне. Это могут быть и воспитатели=учителя, соседи, книжно-киношные герои, родители друзей. Иногда взрослые сверстники или сверстницы. Очень много вариантов.

На меня кстати, большое влияние оказали с некоторого возраста родители моего друга и хотя я рос с двумя родителями в семье (мать кстати была шизофреногенного, давящего  типа), но все же вторая семья во многом гораздо сильнее впечаталась в мои стереотипы, но полностью не подавила и первые. Так что сочетания бывают самые разнообразные, в каждом случае всегда можно помнить об общих принципах и элементах в психике (как в абхидхарме), но как в конкретном случае все это сложится трудно сказать.

----------


## куру хунг

> У меня большинство мужчин - друзья. Могу сжиться практически со всеми. Построила очень хорошие отношения. Всю жизнь их защищаю от плохих женщин И наоборот. Потому что ценю и уважаю. В силу Четырех Безмерных.


 Вам давно уже пора в Дом-2.
 Головокружительная карьера гарантированна.
 Не менжуйтесь, пишите срочно заявку. :Big Grin: 

 Ксюша Собчак, наблюдая вас, мигом ретируется, и уйдёт в передачу к Гордону. :Wink:

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> не угадали, это означает, идите к жене, мне есть кого кормить


Но все равно непонятно зачем интересоваться что несет женатый мужчина, при чем признавая его богом. У меня сразу картина маслом по сметане - Андрей, волокущий в дом окорочок мамонта, мимо исхудавшей после голодной зимы Neroli  :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

> Есть такая сутта в Ангуттара Никае... я всю переводить не буду, но частично ,)
> 
> 
> И каким образом оков нет? Женщина не обращается внутренне к своим женственным качествам... ....обаянию. Она не восторгается этим, не восхищается этим. Делая так, она не обращается внешне к мужским качествам....обаянию. Она не хочет соединяться с тем, что является внешним по отношению к ней, не хочет получать ту радость и удовольствие, что выстраиваются на этой окове. Не восхищаясь своей женственностью, не попадая в ловушку своей женственности, женщина не сковывает себя по отношению к мужчине. Вот как женщина преодолевает свою женственность.


Вы хотите сказать, что Будда был за женщин, преодолевших женственность (=нежность, искренность, заботливость)  и ставших мужичками ? может быть тут имеется непривязанность к своему физическому обличию?

----------


## Aion

Нет таких дхарм, как мужчина и женщина. © Тара

----------


## Аньезка

Куру-хунг, я смотрю, продолжает выкладывать опусы лузеров, самоутверждающихся за счет вербального унижения более сильных женщин.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flex

OLD PATH. WHITE CLOUDS.
WALKING IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF THE BUDDA 
Перевод с английского З. Цеденбал, А. Гиршон


[Тогда] Ананда спросил:
— Господин, возможно ли для женщины достичь Плодов Входящего в Поток, Единожды Возвращающегося, Никогда не Возвращающегося и Архатства?
— Вне всякого сомнения, — ответил Будда.
— Тогда почему же вы не принимаете женщин в сангху? Госпожа Готами кормила и заботилась о вас с детства. Она любила вас, как сына. Теперь она обрила голову и отказалась от всего своего состояния. Она прошла весь путь от Капилаваттху, чтобы доказать, что женщина может перенести все то же, что и мужчина. Пожалуйста, проявите сострадание и позвольте ей получить посвящение.
Будда долго молчал. Затем он попросил Наджиту собрать почтенных Сарипутту, Моггаллану, Ануруддху, Бхаддийю, Кимбилу и Махакассапу. Когда они пришли, он подробно обсудил с ними сложившуюся ситуацию. Он объяснил, что не дискриминация по отношению к женщинам является причиной его колебаний. Он не знал точно, каким образом открыть общину для женщин, не создавая опасного конфликта и внутри, и вне сангхи.
После долгого обмена мнениями Сарипутта сказал:
— Будет благоразумным четко обозначить правила, которые определят роль монахинь в сангхе. Такие правила позволят уменьшить общественное противодействие, которое наверняка возникнет, так как неравенство женщин существует тысячи лет. Давайте рассмотрим следующие Восемь Правил:
Во-первых, монахиня, или бхикшуни, будет всегда уступать старшинство бхикшу, даже если она старше годами или дольше практикует.
Во-вторых, все бхикшуни должны проводить собрание уединения невдалеке от центра, где живут в это время бхикшу, чтобы получать духовную поддержку и большие знания.
В-третьих, дважды в месяц бхикшуни должны направлять кого-нибудь, чтобы пригласить бхикшу и определить вместе дату “упосатхи”, то есть особого ритуального дня. Этот бхикшу должен посещать монахинь, обучать их и поддерживать их в практике.
В-четвертых, после собрания уединения во время сезона дождей монахини должны присутствовать на церемонии Паварана и представлять отчет о своей практике не только другим монахиням, но и монахам.
В-пятых, если бхикшуни нарушит обеты, она должна исповедоваться перед другими монахинями и монахами.
В-шестых, после практики в качестве послушницы бхикшуни принимают полные обеты перед общинами и монахинь, и монахов.
В-седьмых, бхикшуни не должна критиковать или порицать бхикшу.
В-восьмых, бхикшуни не может давать объяснения Дхармы общине бхикшу.
Моггаллана засмеялся.
— Эти Восемь Правил утверждают абсолютное неравенство. Не станешь же ты утверждать обратное?
Сарипутта ответил:
— Целью этих правил является открыть дверь для вступления женщин в сангху. Они не направлены на дискриминацию, но должны помочь положить конец неравенству. Разве ты не видишь этого?

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), PampKin Head (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Нагфа (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> После долгого обмена мнениями Сарипутта сказал:
> — Будет благоразумным четко обозначить правила, которые определят роль монахинь в сангхе. Такие правила позволят уменьшить общественное противодействие, которое наверняка возникнет, *так как неравенство женщин существует тысячи лет*


вот именно поэтому я думаю мудрый Будда и Сарипутта и кто там еще был ввели правила, а вовсе не потому, что женщина глупее/менее способна для творчества/что там еще... приспособлена природой только рожать и кормить (впишите нужное). И уж как то совсем глупо выглядят слова "так а че, я ниче, это ж Будда сказал...."

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Vladiimir (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> вот именно поэтому я думаю мудрый Будда и Сарипутта и кто там еще был ввели правила, а вовсе не потому, что женщина глупее/менее способна для творчества/что там еще... приспособлена природой только рожать и кормить (впишите нужное). И уж как то совсем глупо выглядят слова "так а че, я ниче, это ж Будда сказал...."


И возникает тогда вопрос: появились бы такие правила в обществе, где неравенства нет?

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Vladiimir (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Если бы появилось общество, в котором нет неравенства, то там бы не было неравенства. К.О.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И возникает тогда вопрос: появились бы такие правила в обществе, где неравенства нет?


если бы да кабы, то во рту б росли грибы

----------


## Аньезка

Ну, в западном обществе неравенство по половому признаку, как я понимаю, сведено на нет. Во всяком случае, велась бы эта дискуссия где-нибудь в штатах, многих ее участников легко могли бы уже засудить. Только если буддистская монашеская сангха появляется в Штатах, то вынуждена существовать по старому принципу, потому что некому его изменить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы хотите сказать, что Будда был за женщин, преодолевших женственность (=нежность, искренность, заботливость)  и ставших мужичками ? может быть тут имеется непривязанность к своему физическому обличию?


Это не Zom хочет сказать, это Будда сказал  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Я думаю, что и в западных странах женщины считают, что "все мужики сво...". Но ведь мужики в суд не бегут? Наверное мужчине легче переносить эти утверждения, поскольку в его природе сила и спокойствие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> OLD PATH. WHITE CLOUDS.
> WALKING IN THE FOOTSTEPS OF THE BUDDA 
> Перевод с английского З. Цеденбал, А. Гиршон


А откуда Тик Нат Хан взял эту историю - нет ли ссылки, случайно?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И возникает тогда вопрос: появились бы такие правила в обществе, где неравенства нет?


Ань, ты про Девачен?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

С того же источника, далее:

Бхикшуни Махападжапати захотела построить монастырь в Весали, чтобы монахини могли жить близко к Будде и его старшим ученикам. Она также решила позже вернуться в Капилаваттху и открыть монастырь на родине. Она отправила посланца к Ясодхаре с хорошими вестями о посвящении женщин. Бхикшуни Готами знала, что прием женщин в сангху повлечет за собой большой шум. Несомненно, возникнет сильный протест, и многие люди будут осуждать Будду и его сангху. Она знала, что Будде придется противостоять многим трудностям. Она была благодарна ему и понимала, что Восемь Правил *временно необходимы для защиты сангхи от болезненных конфликтов*. Она была уверена и в том, что позже, когда посвящение женщин станет неоспоримым фактом, эти правила будут больше не нужны.
У общины Будды было теперь четыре ветви — бхикшу, бхикшуни, “упасака” (светские последователи-мужчины) и “упасика” (светские последователи-женщины).

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> режде всего, обычная нормальная женщина сбалансированного социума бороться «за свои права» никогда не будет. Ей это просто не нужно. Она и так находится в привилегированном положении. Сидит в самом уютном, сытном и безопасном месте планеты – у себя дома. Занимается любимым делом – детьми и собственным уютом. Ее обеспечивает любимый мужчина, отец ее детей. Борьба за равные с мужчинами права означала бы для нее борьбу за лишение этих традиционных женских привилегий. Абсолютная глупость. *Посмотрите на арабских женщин. Да чихать они хотели на призывы феминисток. И смеются над одинокими бездетными европейками, вынужденными самостоятельно зарабатывать на жизнь.*


Забавно, что персонаж вспоминает арабских женщин: для кого то рабство - завидное судьба!


Хочу заметить, что эти [censored] просто убили режиссера за его точку зрения на такое "счастливое существование" мусульманских женщин!




> Равные права с мужчинами выгодны только женщинам, у которых нет личного мужчины как источника ресурсов и женских привилегий. Женщинам-неудачницам. Им никто не приносит добычу. Они сексуально не удовлетворены. Обижены на весь мир. Озлоблены. Агрессивны. Поэтому ненавидят мужчин и завидуют успешным женщинам, имеющим детей и мужчину добытчика. Я видел много случаев, когда одинокая женщина, с пеной у рта отстаивала равноправие между полами. Но как только она находила наконец-то мужчину, то тут же забывала о феминизме и становилась счастливой домохозяйкой, женой и матерью.


В полной мере касается и мужчин. )

----------

Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Сразу извиняюсь за то, что первый кусок текста без второго вовлек Вас в заблуждение.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, ты про Девачен?


Да нет, возьмем, хотя бы, Конституцию РФ.



> Мужчина и женщина имеют равные права и свободы и равные возможности для их реализации.


(ст. 19)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, в западном обществе неравенство по половому признаку, как я понимаю, сведено на нет.


Ну эт как сказать...




> Во всяком случае, велась бы эта дискуссия где-нибудь в штатах, многих ее участников легко могли бы уже засудить.


Половину засудили бы. Причем по половому признаку: мужчин.

----------


## Нагфа

> Сразу извиняюсь за то, что первый кусок текста без второго вовлек Вас в заблуждение.


давайте второй

----------


## Аньезка

> давайте второй


Вот же

----------

Нагфа (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да нет, возьмем, хотя бы, Конституцию РФ.
> 
> (ст. 19)


Пообещай мне, что не вдаришься в политику после моей фразы: "Да, Ань, у нас страна победившего равенства  :Big Grin: "  :Embarrassment: 

Ты о чем? Тебе только на прошлой неделе чуть 60-часовую неделю (6 рабочих дней по 10 часов) в обязалово не вкатили. Нет, Аня, это фантастика.  :Smilie:  Возьми теперь эту статью и зайди в церковь в мужском прикиде и с непокрытой головом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Моггаллана засмеялся.
> — Эти Восемь Правил утверждают абсолютное неравенство. Не станешь же ты утверждать обратное?
> Сарипутта ответил:
> — Целью этих правил является открыть дверь для вступления женщин в сангху. Они не направлены на дискриминацию, но должны помочь положить конец неравенству. Разве ты не видишь этого?


Такого в сутте нет.

Окончание (примерно) таково:

Ананда, подобно тому, как на те семьи, где женщин много, а мужчин мало, нападают разбойники и обманщиники, точно также в учении (как живой традиции), где женщинам дозволено уходить в монашество, святая жизнь не будет длиться долго.

Ананда, подобно тому, как на рисовое поле нападает болезнь, называемая "белыми семенами" и оно не просуществует долго, то точно также в учении (как живой традиции), где женщинам дозволено уходить в монашество, святая жизнь не будет длиться долго.

Ананда, подобно тому, как на тростниковое поле нападает полезнь, называемая "краснотой" и оно не просуществует долго, то точно также в учении (как живой традиции), где женщинам дозволено уходить в монашество, святая жизнь не будет длиться долго.

Ананда, подобно тому, как человек выстраивал бы дамбу для огромного водохранилища, для будущей защиты, чтобы вода не вылилась, то точно также эти восемь правил, что провозглашены монахиням, должны соблюдаться ими всю жизнь, для будущей защиты.

----------

Won Soeng (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Карло (13.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Это не Zom хочет сказать, это Будда сказал


Вы его лично слышали? Переводы есть переводы, и как мне кажется кое где бывают неточности из-за сложной окраски оригинального текста и трудности подобрать верный аналог в другом языке

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Окончание (примерно) таково:


Во! Я ж говорю - чтоб не вырождались, а они нераааааавенство, пренебрежительное отношееееение.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Возьми теперь эту статью и зайди в церковь в мужском прикиде и с непокрытой головом.


Уже заходили сто лет назад и еще зайдем.

----------


## Нагфа

> Такого в сутте нет.
> 
> Окончание (примерно) таково:
> 
> Ананда, подобно тому, как на те семьи, где женщин много, а мужчин мало, нападают разбойники и обманщиники, точно также в учении (как живой традиции), где женщинам дозволено уходить в монашество, святая жизнь не будет длиться долго.
> 
> Ананда, подобно тому, как на рисовое поле нападает болезнь, называемая "белыми семенами" и оно не просуществует долго, то точно также в учении (как живой традиции), где женщинам дозволено уходить в монашество, святая жизнь не будет длиться долго.
> 
> Ананда, подобно тому, как на тростниковое поле нападает полезнь, называемая "краснотой" и оно не просуществует долго, то точно также в учении (как живой традиции), где женщинам дозволено уходить в монашество, святая жизнь не будет длиться долго.
> ...


это еще раз говорит, что Будда хотел открыть двери учения для всех (согласно своей культуре, где было неравенство), а вовсе не сеял распри.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Vladiimir (08.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Вы хотите сказать, что Будда был за женщин, преодолевших женственность (=нежность, искренность, заботливость) и ставших мужичками ? может быть тут имеется непривязанность к своему физическому обличию?


В сутте речь идёт о том, что когда женщина восторгается своей женственностью (во всех смыслах), а мужчина - своей "мужественностью", то это является для них оковами. Будда говорит что для освобождения нужно выйти за пределы этих оков - причём представителям обоих полов.




> это еще раз говорит, что Будда хотел открыть двери учения для всех (согласно своей культуре, где было неравенство), а вовсе не сеял распри.


Это вообще-то говорит не об этом, а о том, что женщина не является "одинаковой во всём" с мужчиной. Если бы так было, такие правила не пришлось бы устанавливать. А то что он установил-таки общину монахинь - это да, явно сделано было не для распрей, а для того, чтобы женщины могли достигать более высоких результатов в практике.

----------


## Нагфа

> Это не Zom хочет сказать, это Будда сказал


там два вопроса. и ответы на них противоречат друг другу. Так что именно будда хотел сказать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Такого в сутте нет.


Тит Нат Хан - не тхеравадин, он не Палийский Канон цитирует.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ты о чем? Тебе только на прошлой неделе чуть 60-часовую неделю (6 рабочих дней по 10 часов) в обязалово не вкатили. Нет, Аня, это фантастика.


Только девочкам что ли чуть не вкатили?





> Возьми теперь эту статью и зайди в церковь в мужском прикиде и с непокрытой головом.


Мне туда не надо. Я мракобесов брезгливо обхожу стороной.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Flex

> А откуда Тик Нат Хан взял эту историю - нет ли ссылки, случайно?


Глава 45
Махападжапати и ее спутницы доказывают, что женщины способны вести монашеский образ жизни. Создаются Восемь правил, требуемых для принятия женщин в сангху.
Ud. III, 2; Vin. Mv. Kh. 10; A. VII, 51-53; Ssey Fen Liu (Т.1428); Tchong 116 (Т.26); Tchong 130 (Т.26); Wou Fen Liu (Т.1421).
Детали о стараниях Махападжапати и других женщин быть принятыми в сангху рассказываются в Vin. Mv. Kh. 10, Т.1428 и Т.1421.

----------


## Нагфа

> В сутте речь идёт о том, что когда женщина восторгается своей женственностью (во всех смыслах), а мужчина - своей "мужественностью", то это является для них оковами. Будда говорит что для освобождения нужно выйти за пределы этих оков - причём представителям обоих полов.


спасибо

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> там два вопроса. и ответы на них противоречат друг другу. Так что именно будда хотел сказать?


Не знаю где вы там нашли противоречия.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Только девочкам что ли чуть не вкатили?


Нет, всем пользователям Конституции. "Все звери равны, но есть равные среди равных"  :Smilie: 





> Мне туда не надо. Я мракобесов брезгливо обхожу стороной.


В музеи Кремля тоже не ходишь?  :EEK!:

----------


## Zom

> Тит Нат Хан - не тхеравадин, он не Палийский Канон цитирует.


Возможно, он цитирует текст Агамы. Но агамы и никаи имеют почти полное совпадение. Тут конечно нужно смотреть. И желательно ещё санскритский канон сарвастивады ,) Кроме того, эта же история есть в Винае. А, например, Мула-сарвастивадинская Виная в точности идентична палийской. Если там история совпадает, значит именно таковым и является оригинал. 

Хотя подход Тит Нат Хана в целом более чем вольный, поэтому не удивлюсь, что он может как угодно искажать тексты. Уже читал претензии к нему на этот счёт где-то.

----------

Карло (14.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Хотя, зря это я на всех христиан наверное...




> *Не следует ругать женщин, которые приходят в церковь в брюках и с непокрытыми головами – епископ Иларион*
> 
> Москва. 29 января. ИНТЕРФАКС – Епископ Венский и Австрийский Иларион считает неправильным ставить во главу угла внешний вид, а не состояние души прихожанок православных церквей.
> 
> "Мы не можем выдавать юбку за какой-то важный вероучительный атрибут", - заявил епископ в четверг, отвечая на вопросы слушателей радио "Русская служба новостей".
> 
> Признавая, что существует церковная традиция ношения какой-то определенной одежды и что надо эту традицию по возможности уважать, он в то же время высказал мнение, что "если женщина пришла в церковь без платка или в брюках, то никто не вправе ни из прихожан, ни из клира грубо указывать на это".
> 
> "Можно поговорить, объяснить, что у нас в Церкви есть такая традиция - что женщины ходят с покрытыми головами", - сказал епископ.
> ...


http://www.interfax-religion.ru/inde...news&div=28596

----------


## PampKin Head

> Возможно, он цитирует текст Агамы. Но агамы и никаи имеют почти полное совпадение. Тут конечно нужно смотреть. И желательно ещё санскритский канон сарвастивады ,) Хотя подход Тит Нат Хан в целом более чем вольный, поэтому не удивлюсь, что он может как угодно искажать тексты. Уже читал претензии к нему на этот счёт где-то.


Не думаю, что он намеренно искажает. Просто Канон прошел пару-тройку переводов, пока попал во вьетмский язык...

Считать же, что Будда отказывал женщинам в монашеском посвящении вследствие сексизма,  ущербности женщин - это какая то глупость несусветная!

----------

Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Дмитрий, чтобы не было недоговоренностей. мой пример еще раз показывает правоту того, о чем я говорил изначально. Разговоры о равенстве неравного приводят к таким вот последствиям. И это самое безобидное из предложений, без всякого подтекста, которое вызвало у тебя такую реакцию. А что говорить о распространении посыла например на то, что курильщики вольны себя травить, так почему не уравнять их в правах с наркоманами? 

Есть большая вероятность в этой борьбе за равноправие допрыгаться до полного абсурда

----------

куру хунг (08.11.2010), Лакшми (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Вот источник, указаный в книге. Я не знаю, как это расшифровать, но, полагаю, у Вас трудностей не возникнет
Ud. III, 2; Vin. Mv. Kh. 10; A. VII, 51-53; Ssey Fen Liu (Т.1428); Tchong 116 (Т.26); Tchong 130 (Т.26); Wou Fen Liu (Т.1421).
Детали о стараниях Махападжапати и других женщин быть принятыми в сангху рассказываются в Vin. Mv. Kh. 10, Т.1428 и Т.1421.

Вот сама книга: http://rghost.ru/3184090
В конце содержание с кратким обзором главы и источниками.

----------


## Аньезка

> Дмитрий, чтобы не было недоговоренностей. мой пример еще раз показывает правоту того, о чем я говорил изначально. Разговоры о равенстве неравного приводят к таким вот последствиям. И это самое безобидное из предложений, без всякого подтекста, которое вызвало у тебя такую реакцию. А что говорить о распространении посыла например на то, что курильщики вольны себя травить, так почему не уравнять их в правах с наркоманами? 
> 
> Есть большая вероятность в этой борьбе за равноправие допрыгаться до полного абсурда


Когда-то и женщина в брюках была абсурдом.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хотя, зря это я на всех христиан наверное...


Ну они теперь и стриптиз клубы освящают, так что да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Считать же, что Будда отказывал женщинам в монашеском посвящении вследствие сексизма, ущербности женщин - это какая то глупость несусветная!


В каноне есть и другие места, где Будда говорит, что женщина не одинакова с мужчиной. Например, что она в принципе никогда не может стать буддой, чаккавартином, и т.д.; есть и другие сутты о "неравноправии". Так что Будда никогда не признавал что "женщина равна мужчине". Достаточно очевидно, что это не так. Сутты это подтверждают. Хотя архатства женщина достичь всё-таки может - и именно поэтому он установил женскую Сангху.




> Детали о стараниях Махападжапати и других женщин быть принятыми в сангху рассказываются в Vin. Mv. Kh. 10, Т.1428 и Т.1421.


Из Винаи взято. Тем проще сравнить ,)

В палийской Винае история в точности такая, как и в сутте. Следовательно, таковой должна быть и в той Винае, к которой обращался Тит Нат Хан. Но видимо решил переиначить немного по-своему.. ))

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe20/sbe20092.htm

----------

Карло (14.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дмитрий, чтобы не было недоговоренностей. мой пример еще раз показывает правоту того, о чем я говорил изначально. Разговоры о равенстве неравного приводят к таким вот последствиям. И это самое безобидное из предложений, без всякого подтекста, которое вызвало у тебя такую реакцию. А что говорить о распространении посыла например на то, что курильщики вольны себя травить, так почему не уравнять их в правах с наркоманами?


Извините, но я вырос в Татарстане 80-х, где на такие безобидные предложения пробивали с ноги в череп без комментариев. А дальше добавляли всем, чем попадется под руку.

Вот такое у нас патриархальное, равноправное общество. У каждого есть право лежать в канаве с проломленной головой и размышлять о непостоянстве и искрометном юморе недалеких людей.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Есть большая вероятность в этой борьбе за равноправие допрыгаться до полного абсурда


А есть вероятность не допрыгаться.

----------

Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Считать же, что Будда отказывал женщинам в монашеском посвящении вследствие сексизма,  ущербности женщин - это какая то глупость несусветная!


Вопрос: Об этом (сексизме) говорил Будда или феминистки/антифеминисты? Вопрос риторический

----------

Flex (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

10 человек читают тему. Сейчас будет пожар!

----------


## Vladiimir

Женщины в раннем буддизме
(по материалам палийского канона)
Гунский А. Ю.

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/gunsky/women.html

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Когда-то и женщина в брюках была абсурдом.


Сейчас кому-то трансвеститы не кажутся абсурдом и что с того? Откажешь им в равенстве? (чтоб Пампкин опять не взволновался - я откажу  :Smilie: )

----------


## Аньезка

> Сейчас кому-то трансвеститы не кажутся абсурдом и что с того? Откажешь им в равенстве? (чтоб Пампкин опять не взволновался - я откажу )


А ты откажешь шотландцам в мужественности? 

Кстати, монашеские робы тоже очень напоминают юбки.

----------


## Ersh

> 10 человек читают тему. Сейчас будет пожар!


Ничего, пожарный уже начеку...

----------

Aion (08.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Я думаю каждый человек волен ставить себя наравне с другими. Фактически прошлое общество поставило женщину на ступень ниже. Сейчас одни женщины принимают это положение, другие - нет. Я не против, чтобы женщина могла подняться на одну ступень с мужчиной, но не вижу ничего хорошего в мусоленьи темы. Хочешь быть выше - будь, не хочешь - не будь. Только не кричи.


Разве мужчины отказывают им в этом праве?

----------

Лакшми (08.11.2010)

----------


## Vladiimir

Women in Buddhism
(Questions and Answers)
Chatsumarn Kabilsingh Ph.D.

http://www.urbandharma.org/pdf/qanda-women.pdf

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ничего, пожарный уже начеку...


Тов. пожарный, можно вас попросить от имени всех ЖС, не способных сохранять осознанность? Притушайте, пожалуйста, небуддийские сообщения. Ведь явно же не из-за буддизма в этой теме такая давка!

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру-хунг, я смотрю, продолжает выкладывать опусы лузеров, самоутверждающихся за счет вербального унижения более сильных женщин.


 Угу.
 там ещё до меня цитаты из Льва Николаевича выкладывали, куда похлеще кстати.

 Лузер ещё тот поди, да Ань?

----------

Zom (08.11.2010), Карло (14.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Угу.
>  там ещё до меня цитаты из Льва Николаевича выкладывали, куда похлеще кстати.
> 
>  Лузер ещё тот поди, да Ань?


Ага, только от цитат Льва Николаевича о мясоедении Вы, уважаемый, почему-то плюётесь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А ты откажешь шотландцам в мужественности? 
> 
> Кстати, монашеские робы тоже очень напоминают юбки.


 :Big Grin:  Вспоминается мой поход в Посольство Боливии с Рангрингом Ринпоче. Перед входом он поспешно снял с себя часть одеяния со словами: "В этой стране людям не нравится моя юбка"  :Smilie:  

Вон Дима до сих пор успокоиться не может, так что давай разговоры о мужчинах в женских платьях закруглим.  :Smilie:  А то недалекий я отрицательно влияю на рябь на поверхности его ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> А ты откажешь шотландцам в мужественности? 
> 
> Кстати, монашеские робы тоже очень напоминают юбки.


Я думаю если кто назовет шотландца трансвеститом то горько об этом пожалеет  :Smilie:  В Шотландии люди даж выступали против навязанных Центральным правительством уроков секс воспитания, (после которых дети часто пробуют то о чем им умные дяди с тетями на уроках рассказывали, например о том что лучше заниматься оральным сексом и т.п. небось про толерантность к гомосексуалистам и прочем), жаль только не получилось отменить. В всем мире нравственность приходит в упадок.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Тов. пожарный, можно вас попросить от имени всех ЖС, не способных сохранять осознанность? Притушайте, пожалуйста, небуддийские сообщения. Ведь явно же не из-за буддизма в этой теме такая давка!


Если нет способности сохранять осознанность есть прекрасный метод - не читать тему  :Smilie:

----------


## Лакшми

Монашеские юбки, а также одеяния божеств напоминают юбки тк брюки в древней Индии еще не изобрели тогда, также как и равноправие  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Угу.
>  там ещё до меня цитаты из Льва Николаевича выкладывали, куда похлеще кстати.
> 
>  Лузер ещё тот поди, да Ань?


А кто ж он еще то? http://anti-pov.livejournal.com/18017.html




> В субботней «Своей игре» знатокам был задан вопрос: в каком имении фашисты находились 45 дней, уходя, подожгли его, но, к счастью, огонь был потушен, а имение, стало быть, спасено. Имением, естественно, оказалась Ясная поляна, но идиома «к счастью» странным образом взбодрила меня на небольшой пост. Конечно, любой пожар надо тушить, но если счастье состояло в том, чтобы спасти родовое имение Толстых, так оно было проиграно (в 1855г.) писателем Львом и находилось, вообще-то, в тридцати километрах от того святого места, куда ездют поклониться люди, преисполненные высоких чувств.
> 
> Сегодня, 24 февраля, только 108 лет назад во всех газетах был опубликован текст отлучения великого писателя от Православной Церкви. Впрочем, отлучение было формальностью. «Похоронить меня прошу также без так называемого богослужения, а зарыть тело в землю, чтобы оно не воняло» (дневник писателя, 29.01.1909). 
> 
>             Но так, чтобы уж совсем не воняло, как видим, не вышло.
> 
>                 Кратенько.
> 
> Толстой Лев Николаич родился, умер, автор о-го-го, внес ой-ей-ей. Властитель дум: «Противна Россия, просто не люблю ее» (дн. 6.08.1857); «Приехав в Россию, я долго боролся с чувством отвращения к родине» (дн. 8.08.1857). Балбес и неуч. При поступлении в Казанский университет провалил восемь предметов. Через год зачислен, «как член семьи с видным общественным положением*», отчислен как тупица: двойки, карцер, венерическое (1847) заболевание. (*Брокгауз и Эфрон). Сунулся в Санкт-Петербургский Университет – как сунулся, так и высунулся. Неряха. Зато склонен, понимаешь, к рассуждениям: с пятнадцати лет убежденно не носит крестик. К общественно полезной работе не способен: пристроенный в губернское управление, продержался несколько месяцев. Родные, поцеловав в могучий лоб, отправляют Левушку в армию, на Кавказ, где последний очень неудачно играет-играет-играет в карты. Несмотря на графский титул, офицерского звания все не получает и не получает; звание прапорщика присвоено по протекции. Ожидает «Георгия», не дождавшись, переводится в Крым – «Георгия» не получает, но пишет про командование крамольные частушки. В 35 лет женится; будущий тесть почему-то не хочет в качестве будущего зятя такого графа. Тем не менее, женится. Впрочем – с оригиналинкой: поехал свататься к одной, приехав, посватался к другой, но тесть тот же. Моралист. Перетрахавши всё вокруг, впоследствии своих же детишек обучает грамоте в сельской школе (общественность пускает пузыри умиления). Гуманист. Пишет рассказы для детей: Ваня съел сливу без спросу и горел в геене огненной. Несмотря на яснополянских девок и парижских проституток, закоренелый педераст: «Я никогда не любил женщину, но довольно часто влюблялся в мужчин, я влюбился в мужчину, еще не зная, что такое педерастия» (дн. 29.11.1851). Это в молодости; в зрелом же возрасте вешает на гвоздик фотографию гр.Черткова и завещает оному права на издания своего графоманского наследия. Ревнующую жену гоняет с дубиной по двору, голую и визжащую. Ночные голоса требуют от него разоблачения мира. Разоблачает: литераторов (от Софокла до Бодлера), экономических реформаторов, Православную Церковь, правительство. Назидательное письмо к царю начинает так: «Любезный брат…» Ночной же голос науськивает его и на создание новой религии. Написав антироссийский рассказ, получает признание заграницей. Однако получает не только признание, но и диагноз «паранойя» (Россолимо, Ломброзо, Нордау). По убеждениям – бунтарь-нигилист, по сути – масон-подпевало, по Шпенглеру - отец большевизма, по статусу – зеркало Великой Октябрьской Социалистической Революции. Назойливый богохульник (даже крестьяне делают ему замечания), лжевегетарианец. Пахать не пахал, не умел, но с плугом ой как фотографировался. Глыба, матерый человечище, насильник, педофил, врун, кривляка, тьфу


Такой момент: изыми его графоманство ака унылое ... из школьной программы и сколько людей его будет читать? Однозначно не Пелевин даже!

Кстати, про его "счастье свиноматки" из "Войны и мира" было бы зело показательно в качестве егойных же представлений о женском счастье в данной теме. А некоторые, зачитывая оное вслух в этой теме, визжали бы от восторга от того... что такая Глыбища (матерый человечище, насильник, педофил, врун, кривляка, тьфу) тоже разделял их взгляды на женщин!

----------

Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вон Дима до сих пор успокоиться не может, так что давай разговоры о мужчинах в женских платьях закруглим.  А то недалекий я отрицательно влияю на рябь на поверхности его ума


У нажимающих на кнопочку "пожаловаться на сообщение", видать, с рябью ума все в порядке.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> У нажимающих на кнопочку "пожаловаться на сообщение", видать, с рябью ума все в порядке.


 :Smilie:  No comments. Или никогда не закончим

----------


## Flex

Давайте обратимся к авторитетным источникам, выясним:
- Чем женщина отличается от мужчины "в голове"(ценности, приоритеты и т.д.)
- Чем женщина отличается от мужчины "по силе"

Так-же скажу: меня жена нахваливает: "Ты мой защитник, кормилец, чтоб я без тебя делала". Это конечно тешит моё самолюбие, но я не против её слов, ведь они произносятся исходя из правды о том, что я добытчик. В ответ я говорю "Ты моя хозяйка, квартира чистая, еда вкусная, ты красивая". Это правда, поскольку я привык к порядку, но слежу только за собой.
Это нормально во ВСЕХ странах, даже где устоялось равенство. Такая вот идеальная ситуация.

----------


## куру хунг

Никогда не являлся большим поклонником творчества Толстого.
 Но в данном контексте разговора вообще речи не было о качестве его духовного наследия.
 Аней было высказано предположение, что не восторгаться богатейшими внутренними духовными мирами женщин, и не разделять идею полового равенства могут только лузеры.
  То есть в переводе на общедоступный-полные неудачники в отношениях с женщинами. А ещё короче, тот кому "не дают" женщины.
 Я усомнился в этм предположении и привёл в пример Льва Николаевича.
 В этом плане он совсем на лузера не похож. :Wink: 

 Посему предположение Ани о причинах негативных высказываний лиц мужеска пола о женщинах считаю несостоятельным и не опровергнутым.

 При чём здесь спрашивается духовные метания русского писателя? :Confused:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А ты откажешь шотландцам в мужественности?


Все-таки не удержусь. Простите все!!!

Ань, а этим тайским парням ты в мужественности не откажешь?

----------


## Аньезка

> Аней было высказано предположение, что не восторгаться богатейшими внутренними духовными мирами женщин, и не разделять идею полового равенства могут только лузеры.


Хм. 

Во-первых, я не писала про богатейшие духовные миры ни мужчин, ни женщин.

Во-вторых, я не считаю, что лузер - это тот, кому не дают. Вопрос как раз в том, какого сорта женщины ему дают, после чего он и пишет подобные опусы.

----------


## Аньезка

> Все-таки не удержусь. Простите все!!!
> 
> Ань, а этим тайским парням ты в мужественности не откажешь?


Не понимаю, причем здесь трансы. У тебя юбкофобия?  :Cool:

----------


## PampKin Head

> вными мирами женщин, и не разделять идею полового равенства могут только лузеры.
>   То есть в переводе на общедоступный-полные неудачники в отношениях с женщинами. А ещё короче, тот кому "не дают" женщины.
>  Я усомнился в этм предположении и привёл в пример Льва Николаевича.
>  В этом плане он совсем на лузера не похож.


Ну да, иметь своих рабов и рабынь где то на конюшне али в бане - воистину человеколюб и пример 21-му веку, жизнь удалась. Всех построил шеренгой и все дали (включая конюха василия) - мечта просто для... любого дегенерата.

Фигню всякую писать - это да, а отпустить крепостных на волю (это при том, что уже были страны без крепосного права и рабства) мозгов не хватило...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не понимаю, причем здесь трансы. У тебя юбкофобия?


О! Эту фразочку я тоже слышал в варианте: "Дракон, ты гомофоб?"  :Big Grin:  Я все про равенство, Ань. Ты в штанах, они в вечерних платьях. Все равны. Мир, дружба, жувачка.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для продолжения дисскусии женщинами, лицам мужеска пола предлагаю ознакомиться с некоторыми особеностями "женской логики"


Куру, а примеры "мужской логики" (а вернее ее отсутствие вообще) в данной теме у некоторых персонажей показателем чего является?

Хочу заметить, что введенное в СССР Иосифом Виссарионовичем ЛИЧНО преподавание логики в средней школе касалось как мужчин, так и женщин. Т.е. дедушка Сталин и МинОбр полагали, что у мужчин с логикой никак не лучше изначально, чем у женщин! И с чего бы это?

----------

Аньезка (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> О! Эту фразочку я тоже слышал в варианте: "Дракон, ты гомофоб?"  Я все про равенство, Ань. Ты в штанах, они в вечерних платьях. Все равны. Мир, дружба, жувачка.


Мне, честно говоря, пофиг, кто в чем ходят. Пусть хоть голыми ходят, если нравится. Но, опять же, когда-то такую же реакцию вызывало появление женщин в брюках, сейчас это нормальное явление. Мужественные шотландцы ходят в юбках и без трусов. Одно это должно быть показателем того, что мы мыслим стереотипами, которые при определенных условиях легко разрушаются.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Давайте представим несколько разных женщин и мужчин:
- Женщина-мышь, кроткая, тихая. Очень любит мужчину, он руководит ВСЕМ, она считает его авторитетом.
- Женщина обыкновенная. Она принимает мужчину за старшего и сильного, но имеет возможность с ним спорить в некоторых делах, где мужчина объективно не прав(не авторитет)
- Женщина-свобода. Существует с мужчиной на естественно-равных правах. Выбирает такого-же мужчину. 
- Женщина-валькирия. Держит мужчину под каблуком. 
- Мужчина-мужик. Работает и пьянствует. Женщину считает за биоаксессуар, куклу для секса и робота-уборщика. 
- Мужчина обыкновенный. Уважает женщину, правит домом, но прислушивается к совету женщины.
- Мужчина-свобода. Ну тут понятно.
- Мужчина-подкаблучник. Тут тоже без коментариев.
=====
- ЖЛП(женщина легкого поведения) Ведет себя по-разному, ибо интересуется не сердцем, а брюками и карманами
- Аналогичный мужчина - так-же изменчив. интересуется "набиванием фрагов"

По вашему, какие у них будут претензии на тему равенства полов?
Мышь не примет участия, обыкновенная женщина скажет, что у неё и так равные права, просто мужу она доверяет больше. Свобода скажет, что у неё всё в порядке, валькирия скажет, что надо не только выравнять права, но и признать мужчин ущербными относительно женщин.
Мужик скажет - "На кой бабам эти права, ха-ха, лол", обыкновенный промолчит, свобода тоже, подкаблучник скажет по секрету, что прав давать женщинам не надо, но это не имеет отношения к его жене, у него жена хорошая.
===
ЖЛП скажет, что права нужны, но сильно отстаивать их не будет
МЛП скажет, что женщина прекрасна, что нельзя женщине препядствовать в её начинаниях, значит права нужны.

В итоге имеем: батхерт(простите за сленг), то есть зуд, выказывают только валькирии. При том, что для 2-х типов равенство прав уже очевидно, а мыши выбирают мужиков.

----------

куру хунг (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Хм.
> Во-вторых, я не считаю, что лузер - это тот, кому не дают. Вопрос как раз в том, какого сорта женщины ему дают, после чего он и пишет подобные опусы.


 Во времена Льва Николаевича женская половина общества особо не пестрела разнообразием. феминисток нэ було.
 он развлекался со всеми  подряд, как известно.
 Ну разве, что за Жорж Санд и Полиной Виардо не приударял, оставив её на утеху , брату Тургеневу. :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

> Хочу заметить, что введенное в СССР Иосифом Виссарионовичем ЛИЧНО преподавание логики в средней школе касалось как мужчин, так и женщин. Т.е. дедушка Сталин и МинОбр полагали, что у мужчин с логикой никак не лучше изначально, чем у женщин! И с чего бы это?


 Очевидно же. Вот Иосиф уж точно лузер был в отношении женщин. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Во времена Льва Николаевича женская половина общества особо не пестрела разнообразием. феминисток нэ було.


А Анна Каренина?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Давайте представим несколько разных женщин и мужчин:
> - Женщина-мышь, кроткая, тихая. Очень любит мужчину, он руководит ВСЕМ, она считает его авторитетом.
> - Женщина обыкновенная. Она принимает мужчину за старшего и сильного, но имеет возможность с ним спорить в некоторых делах, где мужчина объективно не прав(не авторитет)
> - Женщина-свобода. Существует с мужчиной на естественно-равных правах. Выбирает такого-же мужчину. 
> - Женщина-валькирия. Держит мужчину под каблуком. 
> - Мужчина-мужик. Работает и пьянствует. Женщину считает за биоаксессуар, куклу для секса и робота-уборщика. 
> - Мужчина обыкновенный. Уважает женщину, правит домом, но прислушивается к совету женщины.
> - Мужчина-свобода. Ну тут понятно.
> - Мужчина-подкаблучник. Тут тоже без коментариев.
> ...


Такое впечатление, что "женщина-свобода" не может пересечься на форуме с "мужчиной-мужиком".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Мы же не внутрисемейные тут проблемы решаем, а общественные.

----------


## Аньезка

> А Анна Каренина?


Каренина из-за мужика под поезд кинулась. Какая из нее феминистка?

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Каренина из-за мужика под поезд кинулась. Какая из нее феминистка?


Ой, ну да. Феминистка бы под электричку Вронского бросила, как символ векового рабства. Что это я правда.  :Big Grin:

----------

куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

> Такое впечатление, что "женщина-свобода" не может пересечься на форуме с "мужчиной-мужиком".  Мы же не внутрисемейные тут проблемы решаем, а общественные.


Общественное мнение истекает из личного опыта. Личный опыт - семья.

----------


## Аньезка

> Общественное мнение истекает из личного опыта. Личный опыт - семья.


Т.е. если человек вырос в нормальной семье и читает на форуме описание, где другого человека бьют папа и мама, он должен молчать в тряпочку, потому что у него иной опыт? 


Мне тут кто-то что-то про женскую логику рассказывал?
Мне можно тут ввернуть про мужскую, или оставим это на совести одного конкретного человека?

----------


## Ersh

Так что там про женщин в буддизме-то?
А то закрою тему.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Если человек вырос забитым, то он обречен на принятие правил. Никаких новых создать не способен. Если ему удавалось ответить обидчику, то он вырастет и станет жестоким.

----------

Homer (08.11.2010)

----------


## Flex

Я думаю тема исчерпана... Её продолжение суть холивар неблагодатный.

----------

Ersh (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Так что там про женщин в буддизме-то?
> А то закрою тему.



 Да какая разница-как. Всё равно всё постираешь, как идеологически невыдержанное. И как не соответствующее единственно верному пониманию,
 которым на этом ресурсе обладать по определению может только главный идеолог-администратор Ёршь. :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

> Да какая разница-как. Всё равно всё постираешь, как идеологически невыдержанное. И как не соответствующее единственно верному пониманию,
>  которым на этом ресурсе обладать по определению может только главный идеолог-администратор Ёршь.


Ты преувеличиваешь. Переходы на личности и идеологически невыдержанные посты - это все-таки разные вещи. Ошибаться можно, никто тут не критерий истины - хамить нельзя.
Ну и да, обсуждать действия администрации в топике тоже не айс. Если с чем-то несогасен - пиши в личку или на Пользовательский.

----------


## Neroli

> Так что там про женщин в буддизме-то?


Мужчины держат женщин на коротком поводке, потому что если признать их равенство, то придется готовить, прибираться и т.д. самим. В буддизме то же самое, буддисты тоже мужчины. 
Когда всё будут делать роботы, напряженность вопроса значительно снизиться. имхо.

----------


## Dondhup

Я встречал семьи в которых жены держут мужчин на коротком поводке, и думаете счастье в этих семьях есть?
Обычно жены в таких семьях являются часто несдержанными деспотичными дамами с которыми тяжело работать, как что не по ней - так в крик. Зарабатывает больше мужа, муж готовит и возможно убирает. А посмотришь - не мужик а баба. Семью свою защитить не он в силу подкаблучности ни жена в силу своего пола не способны.

Если равноправие -   то нет вопросов - Вы готова если сказали не то на взгляд мужчины выйти на улицу разбираться причем несмотря на Ваши физические способности и умение драться. Мальчики такими вещами с детства занимаются, поэтому в среденем не позволяют себя вести так как может вести себя женщина.
А может дам в спецназ принимать? Фильм такой был Солат Джейн.
В Штатах одна дама добилась чтоб ее приняли в пожарные, на выезд за 2 месяца работы так и не съездила но иск о том что ее ущемляет то что между собой мужик грубо (матом) общаются подать успела.

Не хочется готовить - не готовьте, не хочется убирать - не убирайте , можно вон гомосексуалиста в мужья найти тогда и готовить можно  вместе и губы красить и шмотки обсуждать.

----------

куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Совершать насилие толкает людей только сама идея насилия.
> 
>  А мысли о превосходстве, равенстве и неполноценности могут в совершенно одинаковой степени эту агрессию усиливать(или даже наоборот смягчать)


Ну Игорь, идея насилия возникает после разделения на я и другие.
Это же 12ти звенная цепочка.  Сперва неведение относительно существования Я, а потом уже все остальное.
А если копать ещё в сторону первопричины , то вместерожденное неведение.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/vs/article/6737/

----------


## Аньезка

> Я встречал семьи в которых жены держут мужчин на коротком поводке, и думаете счастье в этих семьях есть?
> Обычно жены в таких семьях являются часто несдержанными деспотичными дамами с которыми тяжело работать, как что не по ней - так в крик. Зарабатывает больше мужа, муж готовит и возможно убирает. А посмотришь - не мужик а баба. Семью свою защитить не он в силу подкаблучности ни жена в силу своего пола не способны.
> 
> Если равноправие -   то нет вопросов - Вы готова если сказали не то на взгляд мужчины выйти на улицу разбираться причем несмотря на Ваши физические способности и умение драться. Мальчики такими вещами с детства занимаются, поэтому в среденем не позволяют себя вести так как может вести себя женщина.
> А может дам в спецназ принимать? Фильм такой был Солат Джейн.
> В Штатах одна дама добилась чтоб ее приняли в пожарные, на выезд за 2 месяца работы так и не съездила но иск о том что ее ущемляет то что между собой мужик грубо (матом) общаются подать успела.
> 
> Не хочется готовить - не готовьте, не хочется убирать - не убирайте , можно вон гомосексуалиста в мужья найти тогда и готовить можно  вместе и губы красить и шмотки обсуждать.


А почему бы дам не принимать в спецназ?
Я бы, например, с удовольствием послужила бы в израильской армии, если была бы возможность. 

Только мне до сих пор не понятно, почему сначала "не готовьте-не убирайте, если не хотите", а потом "ищите себе гомосексуалиста". Т.е. у Вас в голове есть некое представление о таком мачо, которому не к лицу готовить и убирать. Это Ваша личная концепция, не имеющая никакого отношения к реальности. Не понятно только, кто Вам ее в голову поместил и в каком возрасте.

----------


## Dondhup

В большинстве случаев подобные варианты "Проявлять агрессию считается постыдным, все конфликты между членами клана решаются по-семейному — ведь все друг другу кровные родственники. " заканчиваются тем что мужчин делают рабами а женщин насильно берут в наложницы. Не говоря уже о том что браки между кровными родственниками заканчиваются вырождением.

----------


## Neroli

> Я встречал семьи в которых жены держут мужчин на коротком поводке, и думаете счастье в этих семьях есть?
> Обычно жены в таких семьях являются часто несдержанными деспотичными дамами с которыми тяжело работать, как что не по ней - так в крик. Зарабатывает больше мужа, муж готовит и возможно убирает. А посмотришь - не мужик а баба. Семью свою защитить не он в силу подкаблучности ни жена в силу своего пола не способны.
> 
> Если равноправие -   то нет вопросов - Вы готова если сказали не то на взгляд мужчины выйти на улицу разбираться причем несмотря на Ваши физические способности и умение драться. Мальчики такими вещами с детства занимаются, поэтому в среденем не позволяют себя вести так как может вести себя женщина.
> А может дам в спецназ принимать? Фильм такой был Солат Джейн.
> В Штатах одна дама добилась чтоб ее приняли в пожарные, на выезд за 2 месяца работы так и не съездила но иск о том что ее ущемляет то что между собой мужик грубо (матом) общаются подать успела.
> 
> Не хочется готовить - не готовьте, не хочется убирать - не убирайте , можно вон гомосексуалиста в мужья найти тогда и готовить можно  вместе и губы красить и шмотки обсуждать.


Андрей, когда женщина "сверху" - это тоже неравенство и это тоже не дело. Я знала пару мужчин, которые спокойно прибирались и готовили, и им нравилось, и при том они не переставали быть мужчинами, и морду б набили, и без торга и без угроз, как у вас в сообщении.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Они уже так давно живут и все в порядке на первый взгляд, гармония. Вырождение идет не только от кровосмешения но и от того что больных сейчас вылечивают и далее следующее потомство слабее становится, болезни уже серьезнее. В прошлом был естественный отбор, умирал слабый и не давал потомства.

----------


## Dondhup

> А почему бы дам не принимать в спецназ?
> Я бы, например, с удовольствием послужила бы в израильской армии, если была бы возможность. 
> 
> Только мне до сих пор не понятно, почему сначала "не готовьте-не убирайте, если не хотите", а потом "ищите себе гомосексуалиста". Т.е. у Вас в голове есть некое представление о таком мачо, которому не к лицу готовить и убирать. Это Ваша личная концепция, не имеющая никакого отношения к реальности. Не понятно только, кто Вам ее в голову поместил и в каком возрасте.


В израильской армии дамы в спецназе не служат. Как Вы думаете сколько минут средняя женщина в драке простоит против среднего мужчины?
Есть такая штука - пока женщина не столкнулась с реальным насилием у нее в сознание бытует ложное чувство защищенности.

То ж про пожарников. Или шахтеров. А про программеров и сисадминов и говорить не приходиться, Вот оператор женщина лучше чем оператор мужчина в среднем. 

Тело женщины предназначено для других целей чем тело мужчины и не считаться с этим глупо.

И не надо за ме6ня фантазировать - нет у меня никакого представления ни о каком мачо и т.п. и т.д.

----------


## Аньезка

Я тут с легкостью нагуглила про женский спецназ. Да не в Израиле, а у нас.

А это в Азии

----------


## Dondhup

> Андрей, когда женщина "сверху" - это тоже неравенство и это тоже не дело. Я знала пару мужчин, которые спокойно прибирались и готовили, и им нравилось, и при том они не переставали быть мужчинами, и морду б набили, и без торга и без угроз, как у вас в сообщении.


А жена что в это время делала? Это не по мне комы нравится пусть будут бабами. И мнение женщины в этом вопросе меня не переубедит, мы с Вами мужчин воспринимаем по разному.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я тут с легкостью нагуглила про женский спецназ. Да не в Израиле, а у нас.
> 
> А это в Азии


Я занимался несколько лет БИ так что сказки рассказывать мне не надо  :Smilie: 
Есть некоторые женщины которые могу победить мужчину, но если уровень подготовки одинаков то вряд ли.

Как Вы думаете армия состоящая из одних женщин побелит традиционную армию про прочих равных?
Вы можете нести груз равный тому груз которую Памкин несет?
Пулемет там, броник, плащпалатку и т.п. Чтоб без вреда для здоровья и потом было можно рождать?

----------


## Аньезка

> Андрей, когда женщина "сверху" - это тоже неравенство и это тоже не дело. Я знала пару мужчин, которые спокойно прибирались и готовили, и им нравилось, и при том они не переставали быть мужчинами, и морду б набили, и без торга и без угроз, как у вас в сообщении.


Более того, мужчины которые спокойно относятся к ведению домашнего хозяйства куда более настоящие мужчины. Потому что лишены комплексов и им не нужно таким бытовым образом кому-то доказывать свою мужскую состоятельность.

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Neroli (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я занимался несколько лет БИ так что сказки рассказывать мне не надо 
> Есть некоторые женщины которые могу победить мужчину, но если уровень подготовки одинаков то вряд ли.


Я не сказки рассказываю, а фото показываю. 
И, потом, почему все должно решаться на уровне физической силы? Кто сильнее двинет, тот умнее что ли?  :EEK!:

----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А жена что в это время делала?


чего, чего... нёндро.

----------


## Аньезка



----------

Jambal Dorje (08.11.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010), Neroli (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Только что про женскую логику говорили. Причем тут умнее? Есть сферы деятельности в которыми заниматься мужикам а есть - женщинам. Что касается спецназа то в данном случае речь идет о МВД, где основное преимущество женщины в том что на нее серьезного внимания не обращают ка как на бойца. 
если женщина хочет быть "как мужчина" то скорее всего она перестанет быть женщиной, Таки женщин я тож знаю  :Smilie: 

Кстати то что Вы со мной спорите подтверждает слова Мачиг Лабдрон  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> А почему бы дам не принимать в спецназ?
> Я бы, например, с удовольствием послужила бы в израильской армии, если была бы возможность.


 Да какой нафиг спецназ.
 Совсем обсмотрелась дурацких фильмов. :EEK!: 

 Хоть немного то попробуй научится отделять свои фантазии от реальности.

 И эт вот всё то же "плоды просвящения".

 Вначале америкосы лет 20-30 назад из=за политкорректности начали во все полицейские фильмы в качестве напарников к белым негров пристраивать
 Дальше больше. Лет 10-15 назад, начале из тёток супергероев-мачо лепить.
 В качестве уже обязательного акссесуара стали женщины-полицейскии.
 И лихо по-киношному дробили кости мужикам, как Брюс Ли когда то.

 Дурость законченная.

 Кто б ещё посчитал, сколько в результате такого вот уравнения в правах, малолетние в основном дурочки получали затрещины и зуботычины от парней и в результате травмы?

 Я знаю такие случае и многие наверняка такое наблюдали, когда в ссоре, мужчину так допекала женщина, пытаясь поцарапать или ударить мужчину в ответ-зуботычина, перелом челюсти.

 Если раньше истеричные женщины нарываясь на драку с мужиками, хорошо понимали, что есть черта до которой не надо доводить мужчину, ибо самые благородные из благородных, защищаясь не проконтрлируют и невзначай заедет по фейсу, увечие лёгкое гарантированно.

 Сейчас же женщины обсмотревшись фильмов с какой-нить Синтией Ротрок, по глупости уверены, что так же легко по киношному с разворота ногой как въедут .

 Безумие полное.

 Как то общался с тренером по теннису из Штатов.
 Интересную вещь рассказал.

 Проводились опыты по теннису, между тётками и мужиками.

 Так вот даже в теннисе, а не в каких то боевых искуствах, чемпионок мира по теннису, на раз делают мужчины из университетских сборных.
 Ибо физиология совсем иная.

 Какие нафиг боевые поединки между полами. Какой спецназ, Аня, с твоим телосложением.
 Автомат будешь на себя цеплять, случайно по головке прикладом саму себя заденешь, сотрясение мозга как минимум. :Cry:

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2010), Карло (14.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> не угадали, это означает, идите к жене, мне есть кого кормить


вы немного неосторожны в выражениях, кормить все же лучше употреблять по отношению к скотине, для любимого мужа или любовника лучше ГОТОВИТЬ. Это уже другой оттенок, для буддистки более ритуализированный. так мне кажется. А еще лучше было бы сказать : "мне есть кого любить". Тут уже все точки над  i.
и без Фрейда мужчина чувствует эти оттенки. Посмотрите на разницу в реакциях мужа, когда вы ему скажете: "ну что тебя кормить или так заснешь? " или предварительно ему позвонив:"Что тебе любимый приготовить на ужин?",

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

А доме достаточно работы которую женщина сделать не сможет или не умеет или ей вредно этим заниматься.

----------


## Аньезка

Куру-хунг, действительно, какой спецназ... Мне вот тут Артем поведал, что женщины - лучшие снайперы. Так что все решается проще.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

А знаете что наши солдаты с этими "лучшими снайперами" в Чечне и Афгане делали  когда поймают?

----------


## Аньезка

> А доме достаточно работы которую женщина сделать не сможет или не умеет или ей вредно этим заниматься.


Раз в три месяца действительно появляется такая работа.

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру-хунг, действительно, какой спецназ... Мне вот тут Артем поведал, что женщины - лучшие снайперы. Так что все решается проще.


 Лучшие снайперы не потому что , лучше стреляют. А потому, что более безжалостны и жестоки, и особо к мужикам. :Confused:

----------

Dondhup (08.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Раз в три месяца действительно появляется такая работа.


Это у кого как. Тяжелые мешки из магазина таскать нужно не раз в три месяца.

----------


## Аньезка

> Лучшие снайперы не потому что , лучше стреляют. А потому, что более безжалостны и жестоки, и особо к мужикам.


Это ты сейчас сам придумал?
Женщины действительно лучше стреляют. Я в этой теме приводила статью.

----------


## Dondhup

> Лучшие снайперы не потому что , лучше стреляют. А потому, что более безжалостны и жестоки, и особо к мужикам.


В среднем дамы если порог переступят более безжалостны и агрессивны.

----------

Карло (14.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Только что про женскую логику говорили. Причем тут умнее? Есть сферы деятельности в которыми заниматься мужикам а есть - женщинам. Что касается спецназа то в данном случае речь идет о МВД, где основное преимущество женщины в том что на нее серьезного внимания не обращают ка как на бойца. 
> если женщина хочет быть "как мужчина" то скорее всего она перестанет быть женщиной, Таки женщин я тож знаю 
> 
> Кстати то что Вы со мной спорите подтверждает слова Мачиг Лабдрон


и до Мажиг Лабдрон существовали например амазонки, типа современных женщин-спецназовок. Во вторых, и в ее времена  были женщины буддистки-монахини и учителя,  что наверное воспринималось, как нарушение мужской прерогативы на дхарму с чем и ей пришлось столкнуться.  Чем бы был Наропа не явись ему дама-дакиня http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16429

----------


## Аньезка

> А знаете что наши солдаты с этими "лучшими снайперами" в Чечне и Афгане делали  когда поймают?


Знаю, что и, в том числе, благодаря этим женщинам мы победили фашизм.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Это ты сейчас сам придумал?
> Женщины действительно лучше стреляют. Я в этой теме приводила статью.


Женщины и водя лучше пока ситуация не критическая, так же одно дело стрельба на стрельбище другое в бою.

----------


## Dondhup

> Знаю, что и, в том числе, благодаря этим женщинам мы победили фашизм.


Ага и СА было большинство женщин и Сталин и Жуков, а что про простых офицеров и солдат так сплошь одни женщины  :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (08.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Прямо сборище спецназевцев-бойцов на форуме, куда ни плюнь  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

> и до Мажиг Лабдрон существовали например амазонки, типа современных женщин-спецназовок. Во вторых, и в ее времена  были женщины буддистки-монахини и учителя,  что наверное воспринималось, как нарушение мужской прерогативы на дхарму с чем и ей пришлось столкнуться.  Чем бы был Наропа не явись ему дама-дакиня http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16429


Дело не в Дхарме а в ее упадке, признаком которого является как я цитировал выше стремление женщин стать как мужчины.
Амазонки же персонажи мифические.

----------


## Нагфа

> Есть такая штука - пока женщина не столкнулась с реальным насилием у нее в сознание бытует ложное чувство защищенности.


Кто бы спорил. Однако, тут же уважаемы мужчины бросаются в разговоры  о том, что приносить вред другому существу (нападающему на женщину) ой как карму-то отягощает...лучше не портить свою карму и пройти мимо и еще почитать лекции на тему "почему на тебя напали - потому что карма такая" чем помочь человеку

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (09.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ага и СА было большинство женщин и Сталин и Жуков, а что про простых офицеров и солдат так сплошь одни женщины


Вы сейчас просто плюнули в лицо всем воевавшим женщинам.

----------


## Dondhup

> Прямо сборище спецназевцев-бойцов на форуме, куда ни плюнь


Прям по статье про женскую логику  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы сейчас просто плюнули в лицо всем воевавшим женщинам.


Опять то же самое. Жаль я раньше эту статью не читал.

----------


## Neroli

> вы немного неосторожны в выражениях, кормить все же лучше употреблять по отношению к скотине, для любимого мужа или любовника лучше ГОТОВИТЬ. Это уже другой оттенок, для буддистки более ритуализированный. так мне кажется. А еще лучше было бы сказать : "мне есть кого любить". Тут уже все точки над  i.


Честно говоря, мне не очень нравится выставлять чувства напоказ. 



> и без Фрейда мужчина чувствует эти оттенки. Посмотрите на разницу в реакциях мужа, когда вы ему скажете: "ну что тебя кормить или так заснешь? " или предварительно ему позвонив:"Что тебе любимый приготовить на ужин?",


Вы хитрый. Если сформулировать "ну что тебя кормить или так заснешь? " и "тебе любимый что-нибудь готовить на ужин или так заснешь?" не заметит он оттенков м/у кормить и готовить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В Америке женщины уже почти доказали что они во всем на равных с мужчинами. Двери перед ними мужчины не открывают, вперед себя не пропускают, в ресторане женщины сами за себя платят и т.д. В этом может больше минусов, но все идет так как идет. Все подстраивается под ситуацию. Значит женщины вошли на то поле добывания пропитания, на котором доминировали мужчины. Оттого весь феминизм. В России тоже показывали много семей где муж домохозяин а жена добывает еду. Или жена главная дома, а муж под кровать залазит если жена в гневе)

----------


## Ersh

Ну все...

----------

Aion (08.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.11.2010), Буль (08.11.2010), Леонид Ш (08.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (08.11.2010)

----------

